# UNIGINE-Valley BENCHMARK scores



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

Valley benchmark...

lets see who has the best silicon.

PLEASE_run your system at the settings below... ~~~~~~~~~~CAN EVERYONE KEEP THEIR SETTINGS IN CONTROL CENTER ON HIGHEST AVAILABLE THANKYOU~~~~~~~~~~~

*scores may vary due to impact of cpu and gpu speed and quality of componants/build.

Tessellation should be set to maximum...

one last note. if you upgrade your gpu, I will leave your old gpu's score to help better build the database. 

Preset: Custom
API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3d: Disabled
Monitors: Single
Anti Aliazing: x4
Full screen: yes
Resolution: 1920x1080



 Score | User | GPU | Clocks | CPU | GHz
8049 | Mydog | GTX Titan X SLI | 1732/4109  | i7 5960x | 3.0
7011 | turner123 | GTX980 SLI | noinfo | i7 4790k | 4.8
6888 | Mydog | GTX 780 Classified SLI | 1305/1773 | -------- |
6860 | MetalRacer | GTX Titan SLI | ------- | i7 4930K | 5.3
6542 | 15th Warlock | GTX 980 SC SLI | 1532/2009 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6154 | 15th Warlock | GTX Titan SC SLI | 1186/1687 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6072 | D007 | GTX 980 SLI || i7 4770k |
6067 | mepesdhs | GTX 980 ACS2 SLIx3 | 1366/----- | i7 3930k | 4.8 x6
6022 | HammerON | GTX 780 SLI MSI | 1124/1552 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6010 | springs113 | R9 290X/2X R9 290 CF | 1075/1250 | i7 5930k | 4.6
5983 | Vistaron | GTX 780Ti SLI | stock |   i7 4960X |
5979 | kronik1 | R9 290x qelid icy vision CF | 1150/1600 | i7 5820k | 4.5
5825 | Mydog | GTX Titan X | 1519/7010 | i7 5960x | 3.0
5789 | DinaAngel | GTX 780 SLI | 1350/1600 | i7 4930k | 4.5
5761 | JackATK | GTX 980 SLI | stock | i7 4790k | 4.0
5745 | MetalRacer | GTX 780Ti | stock | --------- | --------- |
5776 | usmc362 | GTX980m | 1350/1500 | i7 4960x | 3.6 x6
5708 | broken pixel | R9 290X CF | 1100/1500 | i7 3930k | 4.9
5670 | Alechord | GTX 780 x2| 1346\3404 | i7 4770k | 4.2 |
5638 | markyb2884 | GTX970 SLI | 1400/1900 | i7 4930k | 3.4 x6
5584 | fullinfusion | R9 290 CF | 1037/1360| i7 4790k | 4.8
5529 | purecain | R9 290X CF | 1100/1300| i7 4770k | 4.4 |
5334 | Vistaron | GTX 780Ti SLI | ------- | i7 4960X |
5322 | freeleacher | R9 290X2 | 1050/1350||
5282 | DinaAngel | GTX Titan X | base clock?+200/+400 | i7 4930k | 4.25
5253 | HipCheck | GTX 970 SLI x4 | 1512/7605 | i7 3770k | 4.4
5215 | Mydog | GTX 780Ti Classified | 1500/2014| --------- |
5183 | Nossy | GTX 780Ti SLI || i7 4930k | --------- |
5115 | HipCheck | GTX 970 SLI | 1445/8000 | 3770k | 4.4
5110 | fullinfusion | HD 7970 CF | 1280/1790 | i7 3770k |
5098 | WebTourist | GTX 780Ti Classified| 1490/2050 | i7 3960X |
4919 | almokinsgov | GTX 780Ti | 1456/1917||
5362 | Alechord | GTX 780 x2| 1150\3300 | i7 4770k | 4.2 |
4794 | broken pixel | HD 7970 CF | 1200/1700 | i7 3930k |
4792 | Nullifier | GTX 970 | 1519/1853 | i5 3570k |
4776 | usmc362 | GTX 980m SLI | 1360/1500 | 4960x | 4.2
4752 | radrock | GTX Titan | 1400/1750 ||
4721 | Knoxx29 | GTX 770 SLI || i7 3770k |
4678 | ninja85   | GTX 780Ti | 1358/1975 | i7 2700k |
4655 | HammerON | GTX 780 SLI | 954/1502 | i7 4770k |
4606 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Classified | 1542/1965 | i7 3770k |4.5
4601 | Blin Dnero | HD 7970 CF | 1175/1600 ||
4594 | webjeff | GTX 770 SLI | 1201/1775 | i5 4690k | 4.4
4566 | hanson1979 | GTX 770 SLI | 1267/1950 | i7 4930k |
4532 | demo2fast | HD 7970 MATRIX CF | 1200/1650 ||
4532 | fullinfusion | HD 7970 CF | 1125/1575 | i7 3770k |
4526 | Knight091 | GTX 690 SLI || i7 3820 |
4425 | khemist | GTX Titan | 1320/1914 | i5 2500k | 5.0
4425 | broken pixel | HD 7950/7970 CF | 1200/1600 | i7 3930k | 4.7
4384 | the54thvoid | GTX 780Ti | 1358/1825 ||
4384 | D007 | GTX 680 SLI | 1118/1842||
4360 | ursmeloman | R9 280X/7970 CF | 1100/1500 | i7 3770k |
4335 | Mydog | HD 7970 CF | 1280/1700 | i7 3960X | 5.0
4323 | LAN deRf HA | GTX 660Ti SLI | 1267/1862 | i7 3770k |
4282 | junclj | GTX 680 SLI | 1150/1650 ||
4258 | 20mmrain | GTX 780Ti |1243/1851 ||
4252 | MetalRacer | GTX Titan |1190/1727 ||
4241 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Classified | 1358/1887 | i7 3770k | 4.5
4215 | AlienDemigod | GTX 780Ti | 1200/1800 | i7 4790k | 4.6
4206 | khemist | GTX Titan | 1236/1877 | i5 2500k | 5.0
4202 | HammerON | HD 7970 CF | 1100/1375 ||
4195 | radrok | GTX Titan | 1215/1883 | i7 3930k | 4.7
4192 | Rdizz | GTX 780Ti ||i7 4790k |
4165 | rak526 | R9 280X CF | 1050/1650 ||
4161 | Zerosub | HD 7970 CF | 1050/1375 | i7 3930k | 4.0
4095 | Red_or_Dead | HD 7950 CF | 1050/1600 ||
4084 | jordan1794 | GTX 980 ACS 2 | 1531/2064 | i7 4790 | 4.7
4078 | dcf-joe | GTX 980 | 1556/3931 | i7 2600k | 4.8
4057 | the54thvoid | GTX Titan | 1202/1751 | i7 3930k |
4050 | GreiverBlade | GTX 980 | stock | i5 4690k | 3.5
4017 | PainfulByte | GTX 780Ti | ?| i7 3770k | 4.6
4009 | quest4glory | GTX 780 classified | 1361/1588 | 4790k | 4.39
3988 | SonDa5 | R9 290X | 1273/1616 | i7 4770k |
3959 | EarthDog | GTX 780 | 1280/1603 | i7 4770k |
3957 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Lightning | 1385/1645 | i7 3770k | 4.5
3910 | ninja85 | GTX 780 | 1293/1800 | i7 2700k |
3905 | rak526 | R9 280X CF || i5 4670k |
3900 | 20mmrain | GTX Titan || i7 3930k | 4.6
3896 | 15th Warlock | R9 290X | 1150/1515 | i7 4770k | 4.7
3865 | Nossy | GTX 780Ti || i7 4930k |
3863 | Dj-ElectriC | GTX 780Ti || i7 4960X |
3847 | xtremesv | GTX 660Ti SLI | 1033/1675| i5 3570k |
3845 | Johan45 | GTX 580 SLI | 950/1260 | FX8350 | 5.3
3824 | AgeirAsgaut |GTX 980 ACX2.0 | no info | i7 2600k | 4.7Ghz
3815 | The N | R9 280 CF | stock | i5 2500k | 4.0
3800 |  Lgn | GTX 780 | ? | i7 4790k | 4.0
3782 | z1tu | GTX 780 | 1241/1584 | i5 4690k | 4.5
3774 | Cuark | GTX 980 | 1311/1858 | i5 4690k |  |
3770 | Pinscher | HD 7970 | 1000/1400 | i5 2500k |
3684 | Locksmith | GTX 970 | 1568/8034 | i7 4790k | 4.6
3660 | Lgn | GTX 780 | 1100/1603 | i7 4790k | 4.6
3656 | ajax | GTX 780 | stock | i7 2600k | 4.4
3648 | erixx | GTX 980 | 1542/3605 | i7 4790k | 4.0
3646 | typicalintrovert | GTX 780 | 1223/1502 | i5 3570k |
3641 | purecain | R9 290X | 1230/1395 | i7 4770k | 4.2
3617 | ArkCursis | R9 290X | 1190/1610 | i7 4790k | 4.75
3606 | Deepcuts | GTX 970 Amp Omega | oc | i7 4770k |
3596 | gamble | GTX 970 | 1516/1867 | i7 3770k | 5.0
3580 | TheHunter | GTX 780 |1228/1502||
3542 | renzkuken | R9 290X | 1285/1625 | i5 3570k |
3499 | Neolordz | R9 290X | 1235/1425 | i7 4820k |
3478 | cestessr | R9 290X | 1100/1600 | i7 3770k | 4.7
3474 | AlienDemigod | R9 290X |1245/1445 | i7 4790k |
3462 | MxPhenom 216 | GTX 780 | 1137/1550 | i7 4770k |
3428 | garbagejuicer | HD 7870 CF | 1175/1525 | FX8350 | 4.9
3444 | many167 | GTX 970 | 1554/2000 | i5 4670k | 3.4
3352 | Paulenski | R9 290X | 1118/1500 | i7 3770k | 4.4
3340 | petedread | R9 290X | 1080/1362 | i7 4770k |
3311 | WhiteNoise | GTX 970 || i5 2500k | 4.4
3210 | Jborg | GTX 970 Windforce Superclocked | oc | FX 8350 | 4.3
3164 | xzerqiin | R9 290 | 1100/1250 | i7 3960X |
3134 | rtwjunkie | GTX 780   | 863/1502 | i7 2600k |
3129 | kingdiamond | GTX 970 | 1314/1953 | FX 8350 | 4.34
3077 | kurosenpai | GTX 970 AMP Omega | 1302/1862 | i5 3450 |
3048 | tanaka6149 | GTX 970 |  --------  | i5 750 | 3.9
3045 | Durvelle27 | HD 7870 CF | 1150/1450 | FX8320 |
3039 | HammerON | GTX 780 | 954/1502 | i7 4770k |
3016 | The N | GTX 780 | stock | i5 2500k | stock |
3007 | Rangerjr1 | HD 7970 | 1350/1880 | i7 3930k | 4.7
2990 | Durvelle27 | R9 290 | 1100/1440 | FX8350 |
2952 | HazMatt | GTX 770 | 1306/2063 | i5 2500k | 4.0
2902 | GreiverBlade | GTX 580 SLI | 900/1050 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
2884 | MightyMission | GTX 680 | 1259/1802 | i5 2500k |
2867 | Fatal | HD 6950 CF | 930/1420 | i7 950 | i5 3450 |
2857 | MYPG0306 | GTX 780 | 967/1502 | i5 3570k |
2852 | ImJJames | HD 7850 CF | 1150/1400 | FX-6300 | 4.6
2797 | Dice | GTX 680 |  1300/1750 | ------- | ------- |
2790 | D1NKY | HD 7970 ||i7 2700k | ------- | ------- |
2779 | petedread | HD 6970 CF | 880/1375 | i7 4770k |
2773 | Knoxx29 | GTX 770 | 1280/1800 | i7 4790k | 4.6
2756 | Arctucas | GTX 560Ti SLI | 1000/1100 ||
2748 | newconroer | R9 290 || i7 2600k |
2742 | erocker | HD 7970 | 1300/1700 | i7 3770k | 4.6
2732 | Durvelle | HD 7970 | 1300/1850 | FX8320 |
2704 | Maleko | GTX 770 || i7 4770k | 4.4
2700 | The N | HD 7970 | 1260/1625 | i5 2500k | 4.0
2693 | dcf-joe | GTX 670 |   1306/1851 | i7 2600k | 4.8
2688 | xzerqiin | HD 7970 | 1250/1850 | i7 3960X |
2666 | Z77 | HD 7850 CF | 980/1200 | i5 3570k |
2642 | Paulenski | HD 7850 CF | 1026/1395 | i7 3770k | 4.3
2640 | GreiverBlade | GTX 770 | 1268/1850 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
2639 | kingdiamond | GTX 770 | 1293/1944 | FX8350 |
2633 | Vayra86 | GTX 770 | 1280/1950 | i5 3570k |
2553 | The N | HD 7950 | 1250/1700 | i5 3570 | 3.4
2503 | D1NKY | HD 7950 | 1225/1750 | FX8350 | 4.4
2494 | Tatty One | Sapphire R9 280X VapourX | 1190/1550 | Pentium G3258 | 4.2
2455 | xenocea | GTX 670 || i7 2700k | 4.9
2435 | Tatty_One | R9 280X | 1150/1550 | i7 930 | 4.3
2415 | EvolvA | GTX 670 | 1086/1702 | i5 3570k | 4.4
2394 | mingolito | R9 280 | 1202/1818 | FX8320 |
2392 | bozo6 | GTX 680   || X6 1100T |
2385 | Schmuckley | HD 7970 | 1184/1753 | Pentium G3258 | 4.59
2371 | kingdiamond | R9 280X | 1200/1750 | FX8350 |
2342 | itsakjt    | R9 280X | 1200/1707 | X4 955 |
2341 | Eroticus | HD 5870 CF | 890/1290 | i7 3930k |
2336 | puma99kd | GTX 670 DC2 4GB | 1135/1665 ||
2325 | Exceededgoku | HD 7970 Sapphire 6GB | 1149/1612 | FX8350 | 4.6
2320 | johnspack | GTX 480 SLI | 850/1000 | i7 950 | 4.0
2314 | shovenose | GTX 670 | 954/1550 | i7 4770k |
2257 | AphexDreamer | R9 280X | 1100/1600 | FX8320 |
2197 | MrGenius | R9 280x | 1200/1850 | Core2Duo E8600 | 3.33
2123 | Fluffmeister | GTX 670 | ------- | i7 920 |
2107 | toilet pepper | HD 7950 | 1170/1470 | FX8320 |
2084 | Kapitan Harlock | HD 7950 | 1150/1536 | Xeon 3520 | 3.7
1999 | HammerON | HD 7970 || i7 970 | 4.4
1979 | GreiverBlade | GTX 580 | 950/1175 | i7 920 |
1937 | Wrigleyvillain | HD 7950 |   1200/1350 | i5 3570k| 4.3
1922 | paulobraveheart | GTX 750Ti Twin Frozr | stock | phenom 2 955 BE | 3.4
1909 | grunt_408 | HD 7950 || i7 920 | 3.8
1871 | Lui Layland Robert | R9 270x tri x | 1300/1530 | i5 4570 | 3.2
1838 | legion1capone | GTX 580 || i5 3570k |
1804 | Delta6326 | HD 7870 |1200/1600   | Q6600 |
1759 | gabber640 | GTX 660 | 1250/1500   | i7 975 |
1754 | Brokenbc | R9 270 | 1210/1500 | X4 B50 |
1677 | Tatty_One | HD 7870 | 1220/1375 | i7 930 | 4.2
1647 | AlwaysHope | HD 7870 || i7 860 |
1640 | Riktar | R9 270 | 1100/1500   | Xeon X5450 |
1621 | GreiverBlade | R9 270 | 1050/1500 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
1604 | _larry | HD 7770 CF | 1100/1300 | i5 3450 |
1534 | freakshow | GTX 480 | 830/1000 | i7 3770k | 4.7
1321 | gdallsk | HD 5870 | 1000/1300 | Q6600 |
1315 | toppedro | GTX 560 | 1000/1200 | i7 2600k | 3.4
1259 | Spider-Vice | HD 6870 | 900/1050 | Q6600| 3.0
1130 | rokazs1 | GTX 560 | 950/1000 | Q6600 |
[/QUOTE]


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 8, 2013)

I ran this the other day, and it is a pretty brutal BM, but I forgot to record score.  I'll be back tonight!


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2013)

purecain said:


> Valley benchmark...
> 
> lets see who has the best silicon.
> 
> ...



Why not use the preset benchmark (Extreme HD)?  It is as you have specced out except uses 8xAA.  More obvious choice, no?


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

not everyone can use the extreme preset... so I might exclude a few people... and I think their

scores would benefit other users... so I chose the settings that you can see above...

some people have monitors that cannot do 1920x1200 and above...

my score :2031


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2013)

purecain said:


> not everyone can use the extreme preset... so I might exclude a few people... and I think their
> 
> scores would benefit other users... so I shoes the settings that you can see above...



Eh? how can they not?  What am I missing?


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

its the resolution dude... it automatically selects the native rez of each system and I want 

everyone to draw the same amount of pixels...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2013)

purecain said:


> its the resolution dude... it automatically selects the native rez of each system and I want
> 
> everyone to draw the same amount of pixels...



I'm not being argumentative but the Extreme HD preset is 1920x1080.  It's not native....  Basic preset is 1280x720, Extreme is 1600x900 and Extreme HD is 1920x1080.

Even if my Valley is wrong, if you're looking to push systems, why not use 8xAA?


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

when I used extreme preset I automatically had 1920x1600 set...

so I chose to make sure people were all running the same exact settings...

4xAA should be chosen please everyone...

lol I just noticed the card your using.... get it benched...

ps just lokking back over these posts and I missed your point the first time around.. probably the morphine...
anyway extreme preset with 8x aa @1920x1080 would of been better.... highest IQ settings. although my reasoning could of been that most people don't use 8xAA and 4xAA is popular...???? we'll never know...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2013)

Benching away sir


----------



## petedread (May 8, 2013)

AMD HD6950+6970 shader unlock.
Score 2690

I really like this bench from Unigine. It's really prity and runs much smoother than the Heaven, well that's what I've found anyway.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 8, 2013)

GTX Titan 1163/6732


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

nice score... titan is a strong gpu for sure....


----------



## XL-R8R (May 8, 2013)

Is it illogical to fear this obviously intense benchmark?


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2013)

1240/1600







Yeah, this bench is pretty brutal.


----------



## purecain (May 8, 2013)

don't even think about fear.... just bench.....

your score would be interesting for a lot of people...

@erocker-nice score... 600points from overclocking... very cool...


----------



## purecain (May 10, 2013)

cant believe we havnt had everyone run this bench.... come on TPU... 

bench your cards for the site and the community...


----------



## GamerGuy (May 10, 2013)

Here's mine, I had to set it to 'Custom' due to my monitor being 1200P, if I set it to 1080P, I get a crash:


----------



## d1nky (May 10, 2013)

@ purecain maybe you should start a table and divide people into gpus. as a gts450 aint competing with a titan 

and ill post mine soon as I get my rig up together, its good for nearly 12k graphics in 3dmark11 so ill see what it can do here


bench on!


----------



## GamerGuy (May 10, 2013)

As I'd suspected, the 3rd card did diddly, sometimes, a 3rd card doesn't help. This is with one card disabled, thus running dual GPU CF only:




Odd that it still show 3 GPU's, I had one disabled, checked again via CCC.....


----------



## Red_or_Dead (May 10, 2013)

2x HD7950 @ 1050/1600


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 10, 2013)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 10, 2013)

At my everyday clock speeds. 1215/7200






And topped out... 1241/7450


----------



## d1nky (May 10, 2013)

some people are forgetting resolutions lol


----------



## purecain (May 10, 2013)

if anyone uses a lower res, it goes without saying their score will not be added... 

but if you use a higher res just let me know

and i'll add the detail to your score so other people get an idea why those cards have that kind of performance...


good luck everyone...

@LAN DeRF HA - how is a gtx660x2 beating 3 7970's.... can you please check your settings and let me know please... thanks...

edit# i decided to oc the card to... 1100mhz gpu/1650mhz ram and scored 2193 

so to clarify 100mhz gpu/50mhz ram scored an extra 160 points with a hd7970....temps were 45 degrees.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 10, 2013)

My stock EVGA GTX 670:


----------



## cadaveca (May 10, 2013)

How about a stock benchmark? 7950 @ 900/1250?



1920x1200 here, 1080 isn't something I'll run normally, but I'll try another in a minute. Note my score compared to erocker's 7970 with 300 more MHz. CPU is at stock, 3.6 GHz turbo all cores, 3.9 GHZ single-core.










Useless bench is useless? Or is 7970 a wasted expense vs. 7950 for such workloads?


Or do I have wrong settings? 

now a proper score:

stock, stock, and stock.







Note that the settings in the first screenshot here will make many AMD "BOOST" GPUs throttle, but the used settings for this test here will not.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 10, 2013)

Interesting...does that have something to do with downsampling? erocker run it at 1440P, please.

I can do the same with my 7950 as I am now overclocking it to it's max for quad hd myself.


----------



## cadaveca (May 10, 2013)

I had wrong settings. But, power draw is much higher with the settings in the first score above. I use Valley for stability testing, and Ultra settings aren't good for that, so I had my own settings without realizing it.

I did edit the post, sry.


----------



## d1nky (May 10, 2013)

@cadaveca is that the asus 7950?


----------



## Mydog (May 10, 2013)

Not to bad I think 





CPU @5,0 GHz
GPU's @1280/1700


----------



## Exceededgoku (May 10, 2013)

Running an 6GB Sapphire 7970 and AMD FX8350:






Overclocked to 1149Mhz/6450Mhz







System spec is:

AMD FX8350 @ 4.6Ghz, 32GB RAM, 6GB Sapphire 7970 @ "stock" - 1100/6000 overclocked - 1149/6450, RAID0 6 x Sandisk Extreme SSD system drive.

AMD dragging it's feet is hardly surprising!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 10, 2013)

purecain said:


> @LAN DeRF HA - how is a gtx660x2 beating 3 7970's.... can you please check your settings and let me know please... thanks...



My settings are fine. It's all listed in the screenshots. I'm just a bit ahead of a Titan and that's where I should be.


----------



## R00kie (May 10, 2013)

HD5870 ------ 1000/1300


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 10, 2013)

Just tried a run @ 2560x1440, not too bad all things considered:


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 11, 2013)

Best I can do. 1267/7450


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2013)

Oh sweet I missed this news when it was released and assumed was Heaven we were running here. So tired of that one and looks look nice too. Downloading now!


----------



## purecain (May 11, 2013)

cool, im just updating the scores... 

my maximus is away on rma and im using a stock system with a crappy low end gigabyte board....

I'm wondering how my system would of performed with the maximus board now.... :/


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 11, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Not to bad I think
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51060&stc=1&d=1368217957
> 
> ...



It's really weird you're higher than GamerGuy running 8x. I know he ran a very slightly higher res but on nvidia you lose 1000 points going to 8x. Maybe nvidia needs to optimize better for valley??


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 11, 2013)

OMG this is easily my new favorite bench and probably one of my ultimate favorites ever! It really looks phenomenal on this display. Here's first run native res on high quality:

CPU 4.3 
GPU 1200/1250


----------



## purecain (May 11, 2013)

overclocked the gddr5 to 1770mhz and left the core at 1100mhz... giving me 2229 points...

@Wriggleyvillain could you please run at 1920x1080... Its interesting how much our cards all vary...


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2013)

It took me a few days to get to it.  Wow, I'm so ashamed.  Stock GTX 580: GPU 772; Memory 2004; Shaders 1544.  Still, you'd think with this motherboard and the cpu overclocked to 4Ghz it would be pushing more frames than this:


----------



## puma99dk| (May 11, 2013)

since i like the Valley Benchmark from Unigine i decided to do a little run with my Asus GTX670-DC2-4GD5 overclocked a little ^^ (it boost to 1135mhz on the gpu)






only thing that brings me down a little is that it can't oc higher when i try the driver crashes so i guess i found the limit 

or that was on my old IV Gene-Z/Gen3 board maybe my V Extreme will do better i dunno ^^;


----------



## spectatorx (May 11, 2013)

Ok guys, here come my scores from my not so latest hardware but i think you all will be interested with them. As you all know valley is multiplatform benchmark using both APIs: dx and opengl so i decided to run benchmark in few modes.

At first a little bit about computer specification:
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 B35 2,9@3,4GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2
GPU: Gigabyte HD7790 OC 1GB
PSU: OCZ ZS550
Windows: 7 Enterprise SP1 x64
Linux: Ubuntu 13.04 amd64 (Kernel 3.8.0-19)
AMD Catalyst: Linux@13.4, Windows@13.5 beta 2

I wasn't taking screenshots, was just saving scores to htm files so i will type scores in here manually.

Every test done with extremeHD preset.

Linux@opengl:
FPS:	4.0
Score:	166
Min FPS:	2.2
Max FPS:	7.4

Windows@opengl:
FPS:	6.1
Score:	256
Min FPS:	2.2
Max FPS:	18.8

Windows@opengl (graphics card oced to gpu:1250/memory:1650):
FPS:	8.9
Score:	371
Min FPS:	2.6
Max FPS:	22.0

Windows@dx11:
FPS:	17.8
Score:	743
Min FPS:	6.7
Max FPS:	36.8

Windows@dx11 (oc: 1275/1650):
FPS:	20.8
Score:	872
Min FPS:	8.2
Max FPS:	43.3


As you see there is a difference in oc between opengl and dx11. Every time i tried to run benchmark in opengl with gpu at clocks higher than 1250 i was getting artifacts and after few scenes benchmark was crashing. In dx11 i clocked it to 1275MHz and still no artifacts nor benchmark crashing.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 11, 2013)

I'm actually really surprised at my (relatively) low score, and it is consistent across multiple runs.  I think the benchmark is CPU limited because my score is about 500 points lower than systems with comparable graphics.  Or else, something with my system is wrong.  Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## GamerGuy (May 11, 2013)

Unlike Heaven which emphasize GPU, OCing your CPU results in negligible gains......OCing the GPU nets you better score. Valley seems to be quite reliant on CPU as well, my FX8350 @4ghz (stock) + 2x GTX670 SLi'ed nets me ~3300 only.....which is why I find the two GTX660 Ti score to be strange.


----------



## Melvis (May 11, 2013)

My Mini PC (budget machine) run all at stock

Sorry I cant run 1080 but 1600*1200 isn't far off.


----------



## Crap Daddy (May 11, 2013)

I say why not. The resolution is lower, native 1680*1050 / GTX570 at 825MHz


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 11, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> Valley seems to be quite reliant on CPU as well, my FX8350 @4ghz (stock)   2x GTX670 SLi'ed nets me ~3300 only.....which is why I find the two GTX660 Ti score to be strange.



You know you were beaten by a Titan as well and that shouldn't happen. It must be cpu that's making the difference. That would explain Mydog's score being so high even with 8x. If this benchmark is that bad at isolating the graphics it's probably not the best choice for a benchmark. Granted sometimes games are cpu sensitize.

Might I suggest tpu get a proper Heaven 4.0 thread? If you want to test just the gpu that's it. Nothing is more consistent than that. I'd also suggest breaking the score up by resolution because people seem to have trouble running non-native res. That way every time someone uses a new res you make a new list and everyone competes against other people who can run that res. Define the other presets but leave res up the user.

Like this basically


----------



## toilet pepper (May 11, 2013)

Sapphire 7650 1130/1450


----------



## Arctucas (May 11, 2013)

560Ti SLi 950/2150 @ 1.050V


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 11, 2013)

I think i can push a much better score than that. I will post a update on the scores when my new memory sticks arrive ))


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> It's really weird you're higher than GamerGuy running 8x. I know he ran a very slightly higher res but on nvidia you lose 1000 points going to 8x. Maybe nvidia needs to optimize better for valley??



My only trick is to disable tessalation in CCC.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 11, 2013)

Mydog said:


> My only trick is to disable tessalation in CCC.



Well that would certainly explain it. The test is pretty much all about tesselation.


----------



## d1nky (May 11, 2013)

i thought someone was going to mention CCC. yea the results can be improved by several changes tess changes, to me it kind of spoils the purpose this thread!


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2013)

Just did a test on my 24/7 settings, CPU @4,7 GHz GPU's 1150/1500

With Tesselation





Without Tesselation




Disabling tesselation in CCC doesn't seem to help at all.


Max OC without tesselation and only 4xAA, CPU @5,0 GHz and GPU's @1280/1700


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 11, 2013)

Well that's even weirder, and we're back to blaming cpu influence.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2013)

Don't really bench anymore so just ran this at my 24/7 settings, no GPU graphic tweaks.......I7 930 @ 4.2gig, HD7870 @ 1220/1375.


----------



## GamerGuy (May 11, 2013)

Makes sense, mydog's score of >5k is with CPU @5ghz and GPU @1280/1700, mine's limited to CPU @4.5ghz (w/o messing with vcore voltage) and GPU @1080/1425 (due to my cards being so close together). The 3rd card does nothing, so yeah, it does make sense. I think Heaven V4.0 and Metro 2033 are more GPU intensive, with less emphasis on CPU....


----------



## Spider-Vice (May 11, 2013)

Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz (It says 2.4 there still lol) // HD6870 @ Stock

The min FPS was due to a god damned single microstutter in the middle of the benchmark, still better than I expected.
*walks away with shame with his horrible result compared to the rest*


----------



## Red_or_Dead (May 11, 2013)

you need to change my result to 2X 79*50*, not 79*70*


----------



## freakshow (May 11, 2013)

wow i just ran this and i gotta say is....damn i thought my pc is still going strong then i look at other peoples scores compared to mine....such a damn shame


----------



## MetalRacer (May 11, 2013)

CPU 5.0 
GPU 1190/6908






I'll give two Titans a try latter.


----------



## Mydog (May 11, 2013)

Great score for a single GPU


----------



## D007 (May 11, 2013)

Score: 4384
Unigine, GPU-Z and EVGA precision up, in thumb.

1118/1842
i7 960 bloomfield @ 4 ghz

Me likey 2x GTX 680... Me likey very much.


Whats up with the top score though? @8x AA?
How about we all just stick to the rules n keep it simple?
5k is nice lol..
That liquid cooling is getting you some sweet clocks.
Nice Mobo too. ^^

GPU vs GPU directly though, I'm seeing 2x 660/680, barely beating the 2x 7970's.. 
:x
Scary how close 2x 660ti are, to 2x 680..


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

D007 said:


> Scary how close 2x 660ti are, to 2x 680..



Well apparently you'd pull ahead more with a newer cpu and higher clock... I guess. This benchmark seems kinda iffy, but I'm too lazy to make and manage a Heaven 4.0 thread.


----------



## Fluffmeister (May 12, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> CPU 5.0
> GPU 1190/6908
> 
> Image *snip*
> ...



Very impressive, Titan is a monster 

Can't wait to see what two can do.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

CPU influence confirmed. @4.9 GHz 1267/7450


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

D007 said:


> Score: 4384
> Unigine, GPU-Z and EVGA precision up, in thumb.
> 
> 1118/1842
> ...


Nice score but as others say you need a better CPU with higher speed.

As for the 8xAA score it was a mistake I made, just picked the wrong saved score when I made the screen. I've posted three others with 4xAA that are better.

@LAN_deRf_HA

I never doubted CPU speed would have an impact, so far I've not seen any benchmark where it hasn't more or less.


----------



## toilet pepper (May 12, 2013)

Tried it again. Overclocking Mem by a 100Hz does not get any benefits.

New clocks. Sapphire 7950 1170/1470


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I never doubted CPU speed would have an impact, so far I've not seen any benchmark where it hasn't more or less.



I seem to recall people reporting it making zero difference in Heaven.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I seem to recall people reporting it making zero difference in Heaven.



Me to so I tested it and they where wrong, in Heaven it doesn't make much of a difference as one would like but it does make a difference. Just go and look at the top scores at HWboot.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Me to so I tested it and they where wrong, in Heaven it doesn't make much of a difference as one would like but it does make a difference. Just go and look at the top scores at HWboot.



In response to this I just retested. I score 1 point higher at 4 ghz than I do at 4.4 ghz in Heaven. This matches tests done here at tpu long ago. If the cpu ever has an effect in Heaven it is only when it's a bottleneck which is a very rare occurrence. This consistency is what makes it the go to gpu test.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> In response to this I just retested. I score 1 point higher at 4 ghz than I do at 4.4 ghz in Heaven. This matches tests done here at tpu long ago. If the cpu ever has an effect in Heaven it is only when it's a bottleneck which is a very rare occurrence. This consistency is what makes it the go to gpu test.



Agreed


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2013)

Ok here's 1080P. I also did not have texture filter on performance on my first 1440P run, btw.

3570K: 4.3
7950: 1200/1350


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok here's 1080P. I also did not have texture filter on performance on my first 1440P run, btw.
> 
> CPU: 4.3
> 7950: 1200/1350



Where's the 4xAA?


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2013)

Quality should be on "Ultra" as well.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 12, 2013)

Oops will rerun in a bit and edit the post with new result. I should have looked at the OP closer...

Edit: Done


----------



## GamerGuy (May 12, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Me to so I tested it and they where wrong, in Heaven it doesn't make much of a difference as one would like but it does make a difference. Just go and look at the top scores at HWboot.


That's what I'd said, Heaven has less emphasis on CPU than, say, this Valley benchmark.....which is similar to 3DMark where a good CPU OC separates the men from the boys. Metro 2033 is a better GPU benchmark in that a lot of stress is put on the GPU(s) especially when totally maxed out @1080P, Very High Specs, 4xMSAA + DoF (disable PhysX for a more even comparison between AMD and NV cards).


----------



## HammerON (May 12, 2013)

CPU@ 4.4
GPU@ stock (Single 7970)










CPU@ 4.4
GPU@ stock (crossfire)









Over clocked the GPU's to 1100MHz:
CPU@ 4.4
GPU's@ 1100









Nice to see that Metal's Titan beat my two 7970's


----------



## Melvis (May 12, 2013)

GamerGuy said:


> That's what I'd said, Heaven has less emphasis on CPU than, say, this Valley benchmark.....which is similar to 3DMark where a good CPU OC separates the men from the boys. Metro 2033 is a better GPU benchmark in that a lot of stress is put on the GPU(s) especially when totally maxed out @1080P, Very High Specs, 4xMSAA + DoF (disable PhysX for a more even comparison between AMD and NV cards).



Metro 2033 does like alot of GPU thats for sure but i think it like alot of CPU as well. My FPS in Metro 2033 almost doubled going from my Phenom II 965 to my FX8350, it just loved the 8cores.

Does the benchmarks "have" to be in 1080 before he records them?


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 12, 2013)

My cards were at 1150MHz core and 6.4Ghz memory when I ran the tests, in case you want to update the OP.


----------



## MetalRacer (May 12, 2013)

CPU 5.0 
GPU 1136/6768


----------



## purecain (May 12, 2013)

nice score there MetalRacer... 

if everyone uses different settings, then the scores will vary too much. please use 1920x1080 as 

this is the most popular res... im sorry if this is not possible.

also I prefer 1920x1200 but unfortunately the panel makers have been selling tv res screens to 

pc monitor manufacturers saturating the market with this nasty res...

but we have to use the most popular unfortunately for this bench to be of any use...

I chose this bench because unlike heaven, it looks cool and has better music... 

personally I couldn't bare to watch another run of heaven benchmark.... 

thankyou to everyone that's posted so far... 

your helping to support the pc community...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 12, 2013)

thx purecain to put me on the list, but u may need to point out my GTX670 is 4gb version not 2gb bcs unfortunately, the 4gb ain't that good of a clocker or my card ain't


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 12, 2013)

We all only get listed once right? Might as well add my 4.9 ghz run, and it would probably help if everybody listed their cpu speed since it is relevant.


----------



## D007 (May 12, 2013)

I posted my results on page 2 but I am not on the list yet. XD
I should be 3rd place I think.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

Mydog said:


> CPU @5,0 GHz and GPU's @1280/1700
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51072&stc=1&d=1368287318



I hate to quote myself but my best result is not on the list


----------



## Spider-Vice (May 12, 2013)

Well, I just noticed that I made the test on *8xAA* when the requirement was 4x AA  Here's my rectified score, same specs: Q6600 @ 3.0 Ghz and HD6870 @ Stock. Plus I can't do 1080p, no monitor for that.


----------



## purecain (May 12, 2013)

Mydog read the rules... I just changed your score only to realise you cheated by turning off tessellation... right everybody round to Mydogs place... i'll bring the rope... itsa linchin time.....lol

please run your card at those same overclocked settings but with tessellation.
thankyou...

BTW... this is what I used to like about x s... we'd have little bench threads popping up but that site has gone way down hill... 

I appreciate Wiz's work and everyone else that helps keep the forum going so this is me giving something back...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 12, 2013)

HammerON said:


> CPU@ 4.4
> GPU@ stock (Single 7970)
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/Capture213131.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130511/Capture210657.jpg
> ...



I just tried a cpu run at 4.4GHz as well.  GPU at 1176 (occasional drops to 1163) core and memory at 6772 - scored 92.8fps average.  Gives abetter idea an oc'd titan probably doesn't beat two oc'd 7970's when the cpu's are matched.


----------



## Mydog (May 12, 2013)

purecain said:


> Mydog read the rules... I just changed your score only to realise you cheated by turning off tessellation... right everybody round to Mydogs place... i'll bring the rope... itsa linchin time.....lol
> 
> please run your card at those same overclocked settings but with tessellation.
> thankyou...
> ...



My bad :shadedshu

Here's the run with Tesselation, not much difference 

Same speed on CPU and GPU's


----------



## purecain (May 14, 2013)

Brilliant run....


----------



## khemist (May 15, 2013)

2500K @  5.0   GTX Titan @ 1163/7406

Was running at 1215 core on this benchmark up until now... need to investigate.


----------



## Mydog (May 15, 2013)

Great score 
Why does it only show 4GB memory on the Titans, should it not be 6GB?


----------



## khemist (May 15, 2013)

Must be buggy like the wrong core speeds it gives also.


----------



## Fatal (May 16, 2013)

880/1375


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

Titan such a beast, gonna post SLI score later.

1215core/+500mem


----------



## Knight091 (May 16, 2013)

I will Run the test and see were I stand.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2013)

khemist said:


> [url]http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/7108/42509502w.jpg[/URL]
> 
> 2500K @  5.0   GTX Titan @ 1163/7406
> 
> Was running at 1215 core on this benchmark up until now... need to investigate.





radrok said:


> Titan such a beast, gonna post SLI score later.
> 
> 1215core/+500mem
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130516/ugvbenchx4.png



All very interesting..  
Titan scores:
92.8 fps @ 1163/1176 core 6800 memory (me)
96.9 fps @ 1163 core 7406  memory (khemist)
99.8 fps @ 1215 core 7000 memory (Radrok)
101.6 fps @ 1190 core 6908 memory (Metal Racer) 

Albeit with the 101 fps with a 5GHz cpu as well.  Come on Radrok, get your cpu clocks up.  Or it seems you're losing out to the masterful tricks of the benching whore hero that is Metal Racer


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

Yes you are right, I'll rebench single tomorrow 

Can do +800 mem stable, should give us a nice score 

CPU was 4,7 GHz HT on


----------



## khemist (May 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> All very interesting..
> Titan scores:
> 96.9 fps @ 1163 core 7406  memory (khemist)



I had my memory at 7516 on my run over at OCN.


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

These Samsung GDDR5 chips are insane


----------



## the54thvoid (May 16, 2013)

khemist said:


> I had my memory at 7516 on my run over at OCN.



Is there any fear with overclocking the memory so high or will you clearly see artifacts to warn you long before any damage is done?


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Is there any fear with overclocking the memory so high or will you clearly see artifacts to warn you long before any damage is done?



I began seeing artifacts at +813 or smth, tried +830 just for lulz and it was an outright crash.

Funny thing that with this kind of overclocks my waterblocks become warm to the touch


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 16, 2013)

You see an artifact you crank it down. Not much more to it than that. And I'm not sure it has anything to do with samsung chips. I think it's PCB and memory controller. My Hynix go up to 7450, and I've seen them on my model going up to 7710mhz .


----------



## khemist (May 16, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Is there any fear with overclocking the memory so high or will you clearly see artifacts to warn you long before any damage is done?



I don't get artifacts like you normally would, just a crash if i go too high.


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You see an artifact you crank it down



Agreed, it's not like you are pumping additional voltage to the memory.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2013)

This is the only benchmark or game where I get artifacts at 1275mhz core. I have to turn down to 1240 and no higher for zero artifacts.


----------



## radrok (May 16, 2013)

Yeah it's very good for testing stability, especially when ran on ExtremeHD preset.

When a frequency is not stable I get a crash before the third scene of the bench.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (May 16, 2013)

Weird. I find this to be really relaxed for stability testing. Heaven 4.0 crashes for me a good bit sooner.


----------



## purecain (May 17, 2013)

im finding the same results, for getting a good idea of stability from this bench...


----------



## radrok (May 17, 2013)

1215core/7532  memory also CPU @ 5,00 Ghz







Dat max fps lol

Also don't know what sorcery Metalracer used to get that 101 fps


----------



## khemist (May 17, 2013)

Little better - 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1215/7488

Flashed bios so i get constant same speeds @ 1.21v.

Wrong pic, need to run again.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 17, 2013)

khemist said:


> Little better - 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1215/7488
> 
> Flashed bios so i get constant same speeds @ 1.21v.
> 
> Wrong pic, need to run again.



Which Bios?  And have you seen the Tech Inferno one?  Removes boost algorithm...


----------



## radrok (May 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Which Bios?  And have you seen the Tech Inferno one?  Removes boost algorithm...



I use that one, much much better than having clock fluctuating.

Didn't help with Core overclock but helped with throttling when going over 500 with memory


----------



## khemist (May 17, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Which Bios?  And have you seen the Tech Inferno one?  Removes boost algorithm...



Aye, using that one.






2500k @ 5.0  Titan @ 1215/7516


----------



## radrok (May 17, 2013)

100 is much better than 99.9, that score was bothering me lol

probably cause I'm a bit ocd


----------



## freakshow (May 18, 2013)

ok here is mine......


----------



## khemist (May 21, 2013)

2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1236/7508  - Jumped 1 place.


----------



## uuuaaaaaa (May 21, 2013)

My new memory modules just arrived )) 

CFX scaling is bad in some parts of the benchmark, I think it may be cpu related?


----------



## Knight091 (May 21, 2013)

khemist said:


> http://i.imgur.com/qSxcvhU.jpg
> 
> 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1236/7508  - Jumped 1 place.



You are their only until I get my system up and running with two GTX 690.  I am water cooling the CPU and the mosfets and both cards. Will be up and running next week I hope Monday.


----------



## khemist (May 21, 2013)

Sweet!, but i only like to compare my card against people with the similar cards.


----------



## radrok (May 21, 2013)

I still have to figure out how Metalracer got that score with such a low core speed, i'm puzzled o.o


----------



## khemist (May 22, 2013)

It is a strange one for sure.


----------



## purecain (May 23, 2013)

just seen an ad for the GTX780... I think theres some price gouging going on in the uk... the prices on the older cards should be much cheaper by now... surely...


----------



## the54thvoid (May 23, 2013)

radrok said:


> I still have to figure out how Metalracer got that score with such a low core speed, i'm puzzled o.o



MR benches quite a lot.  He knows all the benching tricks.  I'm sure he has stated before (please correct me if I'm wrong MR) that benching is about getting the highest score, regardless of what you do.  That may involve some low level driver tweaks or adjusting gfx controls from global settings panels in gfx user interfaces on windows (CCC or Nv control panel).


----------



## Arctucas (May 23, 2013)

One more time:

1000/2200 1.135V


----------



## Johan45 (May 24, 2013)

Here's mine 950/2280 it only reports 1 card but both are working AFAIK




Not sure why the attachment is showing up like this but it's readable if you click on it


----------



## Johan45 (May 25, 2013)

Ran a couple more. This was 4826 on the CPU and 950/2250 GPU came in at 3695



AND 4956 cpu same vid speeds came in at 3722 puts me right behind the54thvoids Titan


----------



## junclj (May 26, 2013)

*4xaa + 8xaa*

4XAA




8XAA




Overclocked 4xAA


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 26, 2013)

Here's my score:

2xTitans 1045 Core/6710 mem CPU@5GHz


----------



## d1nky (May 26, 2013)

D1NKY FX8350 @4.4  HD7950 @ 1225/1750


----------



## _larry (May 27, 2013)

Welp here is mine...
2x7770s at 1100 core/1300mem...


----------



## Johan45 (May 28, 2013)

Made one more stab at it 950/1260/FX 8350 @ 5.3 came in at 3845


----------



## 15th Warlock (May 30, 2013)

New score, all i did was flash both cards with the RR09SS bios, haven't OC'd the GPU, just the memory:

GeForce GTX Titan SC x2 1045MHz Core/6750MHz memory: 5863







Will OC the GPU and probably break the 6K barrier soon  will upload the new score soon


----------



## Knight091 (May 30, 2013)

First test run with my two GTX 690s. the only thing I OCed was the GPUs nothing other was OCed yet. I am waiting on my new CPU to come in. I got the Intel Core i7-3930K. The CPU I have now is holding me back A LOT.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 31, 2013)

what , R they giving away titans and 680's? jesus.


----------



## purecain (Jun 6, 2013)

i'll add all new scores when I get a minute.. I cant wait to see if haswell  and the 780's make any difference...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 8, 2013)

Haswell i7 4770K @ 4.7GHz, 2xEVGA Titan SCs @ GPU 1186MHz / Mem 6750MHz






EDIT:




purecain said:


> i'll add all new scores when I get a minute.. I cant wait to see if haswell  and the 780's make any difference...



I hope you find the time to update the scores soon, it wasn't easy breaking the 6K barrier 

It seems like Haswell is faster than SB-E at lower clocks, at 4.7GHz my score was higher than with my 3930K at 5GHz.

In my experience this benchmark is highly sensitive to CPU IPCs as OCing the GPU and mem for my card didn't make much of a difference on my LGA2011 rig (I wasn't getting over 6K no matter how hard I tried, dunno how MR got such a high score on the same proc but his mem OC is insane too ), however, moving to Haswell alone gave my system the boost necessary to reach that score


----------



## freakshow (Jun 10, 2013)

another stab at it with an ivy chip


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 10, 2013)

Going to Ivy got me over the 300 mark.


----------



## purecain (Jun 12, 2013)

I want a gtx780 now.... and Haswell.... see how long my current system keeps my finger off the trigger...


----------



## d1nky (Jun 12, 2013)

update scoresssssssss pleaaaaseeeeeeeeeee lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 12, 2013)

purecain said:


> I want a gtx780 now.... and Haswell.... see how long my current system keeps my finger off the trigger...



Thanks for updating the table! 

Only problem is my cards are Titans, not 780s 

But yeah, for the price and the performance 780s offer, they are a better deal than Titans, i would wait if I were you for AMD to release their cards as I suspect Nvidia won't be able to charge $650 for the 780 after that


----------



## coolwave911 (Jun 14, 2013)

After much fine tuning, this is my score  Could've gone a bit more but nahhh, I think I pushed my beloved PC enough today LOL Quite satisfying anyway 

This is my GPU-Z validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/47dya/


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

Wanted to see what these cards (and CPU) would do at stock:
Single GTX 780





GTX 780 SLI


----------



## Arabicuser (Jun 15, 2013)

I would like to see 690 card in this test, because there are people saying that 690 is better than Titan, or 3 780s as it will perform 2 Titan, any test for those?

I quote to me from another site when i was getting Titan:

"I'm not entirely sure I'm following your logic, if there is any, but to each his own. Was simply offering a bit of advice while you had the chance to swap. I was just under the assumption that you bought the Titan for performance. Is this assumption correct? It seems you think that I think value is a tradeoff from performance. That is not the case. Value is directly correlated with performance, actually. With performance in mind, the 1000 you spent on the single Titan is not the best performance solution that you can get for 1000 USD.

Example:

1 Titan = 1000 USD
1 GTX 780 = ~92-95% of the performance of Titan, the OC'd partner models are actually outperforming Titans = 650 USD
2 GTX 770s = 800-900USD
1 GTX 690 = 1000 USD and is 5-15% faster, depending on the game.

Two GTX 770s, specially overclocked will destroy a single 780 and the Titan.


2 Titans = 2000 USD
2 780s = 1300 USD
3 780s = 1950 USD
2 GTX 690s = 2000USD

These two solutions in most reviews, due to variaton in SLi scaling, perform nearly identical, so therefor spending the extra 700 on the Titans over the 780s is a waste, and you could spend it elsewhere in your rig for even more performance. You can even buy 3 780s for the price of two Titans. And if you're intent on dropping 2 grand, even two 690s will outperform the two Titans. Best choice in this niche? The two 780s. Best choice if you're intent on ignoring value and spending 2000? The 3 780s, followed by the 2 690s, then the two Titans.


So what I'm saying is on a performance mindset, buying a Titan these days is simply a purchase for novelty. The card does not fill in any performance space at all, because at or around 1000 USD, all other options are better. Two 780s for 300 more, Two 770s for 200 less, a single 690 for the same price, even two GTX 670s would perform right there with a Titan and cost 350 less. ALL of those options are the better buying choice."

Any clue or comment?


----------



## HammerON (Jun 15, 2013)

5775 | HammerON | 2x MSI GTX 780 core@ 1110/1150MHz and mem@ 3005MHz| i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 15, 2013)

Arabicuser said:


> I would like to see 690 card in this test
> 
> 
> Any clue or comment?



Yup, Titan is definitely not the smartest buy now that the 780 is out, we've had a few threads discussing that already, I highly recommend using the search function in our forum to look for these threads (mostly those related to the numerous 780 reviews) IMHO this is not the right thread to discuss that  (not that anyone in their right mind would argue against that fact anyways)

As for 690 results, there's already a couple in this very same thread, however, due to poor scaling found in quad SLI setups, dual Titans (and 780s for that matter) still score better in most benchmarks.

Hope purecain reads my post and change my cards to Titans in the table 

Btw, awesome results to HammerOn! Your cards are coming awfully close to systems runing Titans, at the moment no other card beats the 780 when it comes to bang for your buck


----------



## Knight091 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ya I have two GTX 690 and they are great but ya they do not hold up to the new cards.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 16, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Yup, Titan is definitely not the smartest buy now that the 780 is out, we've had a few threads discussing that already, I highly recommend using the search function in our forum to look for these threads (mostly those related to the numerous 780 reviews) IMHO this is not the right thread to discuss that  (not that anyone in their right mind would argue against that fact anyways)
> 
> As for 690 results, there's already a couple in this very same thread, however, due to poor scaling found in quad SLI setups, dual Titans (and 780s for that matter) still score better in most benchmarks.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I am just getting a "feel" for this new rig. I have water blocks for the 780's that I need to get installed


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 16, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Thanks. I am just getting a "feel" for this new rig. I have water blocks for the 780's that I need to get installed



Cool! What water blocks did you order? Do Titan blocks fit the 780?


----------



## radrok (Jun 16, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Do Titan blocks fit the 780?



Yes spot on, the PCB layout is identical


----------



## HammerON (Jun 17, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Cool! What water blocks did you order? Do Titan blocks fit the 780?



I have the Watercool HEATKILLER GPU-X3 "Hole Edition" and SLI connector.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 20, 2013)

I did another run-through.  Could you please update my score on the front page?  It moves me up a few places.  GTX580@772mhz gpu/2004mhz mem/1544mhz shaders.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2013)

I guess purecain isn't updating the scores anymore?


----------



## purecain (Jun 21, 2013)

pls bare with me on updating the list...

 im heavily medicated on morphine and the clouds keep getting in the way of the square picture box...  

i'll be keeping the score list updated so pls keep benching your configs...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 21, 2013)

purecain said:


> pls bare with me on updating the list...
> 
> im heavily medicated on morphine and the clouds keep getting in the way of the square picture box...
> 
> i'll be keeping the score list updated so pls keep benching your configs...



Oh, I'm so sorry! I feel like a senseless idiot.  That will teach me forever to not be impatient on a forum.  Please forgive me.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 21, 2013)

My shot with 860 & 7870.


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 26, 2013)

Is it mandatory to run at 1920x1080???? you should state a lower one that almost everyone can run like 1024x768


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 26, 2013)

Derek12 said:


> Is it mandatory to run at 1920x1080???? you should state a lower one that almost everyone can run like 1024x768



I think the reason is because it was designed as a graphics benchmark, and running at a resolution that low will hardly tax the GPU...it becomes more about the CPU then.  Besides, 1920x1080 is so mainstream that it has really become the "NEW" 1024x768.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 27, 2013)

My Asus VK266H has a native resolution of 1900x1200, I always game at that setting. 1900x1080 is a downgrade imo..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2013)

AlwaysHope said:


> My Asus VK266H has a native resolution of 1900x1200, I always game at that setting. 1900x1080 is a downgrade imo..



  Yeah, I know, but purecain had that discussion, bc not everyone can hit your resolution.  Hey, it should raise your score!


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 27, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> I think the reason is because it was designed as a graphics benchmark, and running at a resolution that low will hardly tax the GPU...it becomes more about the CPU then.  Besides, 1920x1080 is so mainstream that it has really become the "NEW" 1024x768.



I think mainstream is currently 1366x768 but well maybe you're right about CPU bottlenecking in lower res.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 27, 2013)

maybe a mod can help update the scores


----------



## Zerosub (Jun 27, 2013)

i7 3930k 4ghz
7970's 1050 / 1375


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 27, 2013)

Dang, everyone is KILLING me on here.   I'll be happy when I can finally get a 780!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jun 29, 2013)

purecain said:


> pls bare with me on updating the list...
> 
> im heavily medicated on morphine and the clouds keep getting in the way of the square picture box...
> 
> i'll be keeping the score list updated so pls keep benching your configs...




No worries, get well soon mate 



HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130621/Capture041283.jpg



Awesome! You keep inching closer to my system! The 780 is one monster of a card!


----------



## garbagejuicer (Jul 1, 2013)

2x 7870 Myst @ 1175/1525

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS:	
81.9
Score:	
3428
Min FPS:	
26.6
Max FPS:	
135.9
System
Platform:	
Windows 8 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:	
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (4912MHz) x4
GPU model:	
AMD Radeon HD 7800 Series 13.101.0.0 (2048MB) x2
Settings
Render:	
Direct3D11
Mode:	
1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Preset	
Custom
Quality	
Ultra


----------



## 20mmrain (Jul 1, 2013)

I did two runs and this GTX Titan still amazes me! First run at Extreme HD Setting with the following Specs:

i7 3930K@4.6Ghz
EVGA GTX Titan
Asus P9X79 Pro Motherboard 
16GB G.Skill Sniper 1866Mhz
2xIntel X25 SSD RAID 0
2xWestern Digital Black Caviar 
Full custom WC loop





Second run with same specs as above at Ultra Settings same as "garbagejuicer" (Last Post)





Man I love this card! All the power of Xfire and SLI without the microstutter or driver issues . To bad when I get my second one I will loose that ... oh well!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jul 1, 2013)

20mmrain said:


> I did two runs and this GTX Titan still amazes me! First run at Extreme HD Setting with the following Specs:
> 
> i7 3930K@4.6Ghz
> EVGA GTX Titan
> ...



Nice! 

And don't worry mate, I have Titans in SLI and no microstuttering at all, Nvidia's metered frame rendering rocks!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 5, 2013)

All the screenshots of results should have current version of CPUZ or some other utility that can verify cpu speeds. I found this benchmark does not accurately display cpu speed. Consequently, all the results on here I would take with a pinch of salt unless CPUZ or something else is shown with results.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

AlwaysHope said:


> All the screenshots of results should have current version of CPUZ or some other utility that can verify cpu speeds. I found this benchmark does not accurately display cpu speed. Consequently, all the results on here I would take with a pinch of salt unless CPUZ or something else is shown with results.



How would we do that?  I would love to be able to.  This BM has a built-in utility to take a snapshot.  I tried to do one normally and there was nothing on the clipboard.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jul 5, 2013)

The scores are saved as a html file, you just open it in a browser and open cpuz next to it, and then I recommend just using the windows snipping tool. However it's a little late to add a new requirement. Most would have to be redone.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> you just open it in a browser and open cpuz next to it




good to know! Thanks.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 5, 2013)

AlwaysHope said:


> All the screenshots of results should have current version of CPUZ or some other utility that can verify cpu speeds. I found this benchmark does not accurately display cpu speed. Consequently, all the results on here I would take with a pinch of salt unless CPUZ or something else is shown with results.



I feel that we can take those that post scores on their "word". This is not a serious competition but instead a way to measure one's system against another.
I personally like to post my score with GPU-Z and CPU-Z (or Afterburner), however that is just my preference


----------



## purecain (Jul 19, 2013)

All scores updated... sorry for the delay...

purcain...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 19, 2013)

purecain said:


> All scores updated... sorry for the delay...
> 
> purcain...



Glad to see you're feeling better!


----------



## Maleko (Jul 19, 2013)

Here we go:







GFX at stock speeds, CPU at 4.4GHz.


----------



## Maleko (Jul 19, 2013)

Graphics overclocked:

GPU +60MHz
Mem +300MHz


----------



## purecain (Jul 23, 2013)

purecain msi GT70 Notebook..... GTX770m points-1622@797mhzgpu/1002mhzmem


----------



## shovenose (Jul 23, 2013)

Sparkle Calibre GTX 670 at stock speeds. I don't have anything in this computer overclocked.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 27, 2013)

1153 with my i7-4700MQ's max multiplier raised by 2, and the GTX 770M overclocked to 841 base/932 boost.


----------



## petedread (Aug 5, 2013)

This with temporary system OC.
Cards (HD6950/HD6970) at 880mhz,gpu/1375mem.
New results coming soon.


----------



## xtremesv (Aug 6, 2013)

@1033/6700


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Aug 6, 2013)

what do I win?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sir B. Fannybottom said:


> http://i.imgur.com/dTOZGi7.png
> what do I win?



Deeeez Nuts!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 7, 2013)

GTX780 clocks at 1137/6202 so +125 and +200


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 7, 2013)

Was hoping the 780 would score better.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 7, 2013)

Subd for missing this thread. Will post thursday night to see what I can bring for fun.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

1125/1575


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2013)

All settings stock no overclocks,


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> All settings stock no overclocks,
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130810/bench.png


Hey grunt, have you tried the new amd driver?

Works well  and nice run.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey grunt, have you tried the new amd driver?
> 
> Works well  and nice run.



I shall try it out thankyou


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> I shall try it out thankyou


It should give you a bit better score.. It does for me and also Mark11 gets a boost 

Good luck and if you have trouble post it here and someone will help.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated to Beta driver


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> Updated to Beta driver
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130810/bench2.png


How do you like the beta driver? looks sweet in the benchmark hey!

good going man! 

1250/1750


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> How do you like the beta driver?



It gave my bench a boost so yeah I like it


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 10, 2013)

grunt_408 said:


> It gave my bench a boost so yeah I like it


Try turning off Frame pacing and see what you get. I betcha its a bit lower.

Yeah this is by best the best driver AMD has given us! And to think it's just going to get better as they release them


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 10, 2013)

fullinfusion said:


> Try turning off Frame pacing and see what you get. I betcha its a bit lower.
> 
> Yeah this is by best the best driver AMD has given us! And to think it's just going to get better as they release them



He's not running crossfire so no need for frame pacing anyways.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 10, 2013)

HD 7870 CrossFire


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 10, 2013)

Cpu @ 3.8 GHz


----------



## MightyMission (Aug 11, 2013)

http://img.techpowerup.org/130811/Valley.jpg
Excuse my lack of paint skills please!
i5 2500k@5ghz 
8GB 2133@9-11-9-30 1T
GTX 680@1230/7008


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 19, 2013)

XFX HD 7970 w/EK  @1250/1700


----------



## Mydog (Aug 21, 2013)

780 Classified SLI @ 1305/1773 on air 
3960X @ 5 GHz on Custom water loop


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 22, 2013)

Mydog said:


> 780 Classified SLI @ 1305/1773 on air
> 3960X @ 5 GHz on Custom water loop
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7420/culf.png



Great score!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 22, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Great score!



Thanks 
Wish I had water blocks for the Classy cards but they're only available in the US for now :shadedshu

Tried to order blocks from EVGA Shop in the US and have them shipped to a friend in NH but EVGA don't accept international credit cards.


----------



## radrok (Aug 22, 2013)

You could use universal blocks, doesn't change much if you properly place heatsinks on your cards power circuitry.

Unless you want the look of a fullcover, of course


----------



## HammerON (Aug 22, 2013)

Mydog said:


> 780 Classified SLI @ 1305/1773 on air
> 3960X @ 5 GHz on Custom water loop
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7420/culf.png



Very nice and on air
Are you using Precision, Afterburner? What volts and how are your temps? Sorry lots of questions


----------



## Mydog (Aug 22, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Very nice and on air
> Are you using Precision, Afterburner? What volts and how are your temps? Sorry lots of questions



A picture says more than... 

Used the same settings in 3DM11, temps are in the mid 80's C


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 22, 2013)

Mydog said:


> 780 Classified SLI @ 1305/1773 on air
> 3960X @ 5 GHz on Custom water loop
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/7420/culf.png



Could you do me a huge favour?  Could you run your cpu at 4.2GHz (I'm no a 3930k) and run just one of your Classy's.  Give me a reference for my Titan at 1124Mhz.  If not, no worries!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 22, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Could you do me a huge favour?  Could you run your cpu at 4.2GHz (I'm no a 3930k) and run just one of your Classy's.  Give me a reference for my Titan at 1124Mhz.  If not, no worries!



NP, will do that when I get home from work


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 22, 2013)

Mydog said:


> A picture says more than...
> 
> Used the same settings in 3DM11, temps are in the mid 80's C
> http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7844/zfy6.jpg



Man that’s another good score!

I’ve been watching the GTX780 scores at HWBOT and haven’t been that impressed when compared to the Titans but your cards look really good.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 23, 2013)

CrossFire MSI R7970 1250/1750  

Cpu@ 5.0Ghz


----------



## mypg0306 (Aug 24, 2013)

Proc: Intel 3750K stock
GPU: 967/1502


----------



## radrok (Aug 26, 2013)

For the54thvoid 

Single GTX Titan  1400 MHz Core + 7 GHz mem.

CPU 5.0 GHz

No optimizations, basically my gaming settings.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 26, 2013)

radrok said:


> For the54thvoid
> 
> Single GTX Titan  1400 MHz Core + 7 GHz mem.
> 
> ...



I love you man!


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Ivy B-E i7 4930k @5.3 GHz


----------



## HammerON (Aug 31, 2013)

Where the hell did you get a i7 4930K
Nice score


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Where the hell did you get a i7 4930K
> Nice score



I picked it up at ShopBLT.

http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop...110030005027_BTB0060P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 31, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> I picked it up at ShopBLT.
> 
> http://www.shopblt.com/cgi-bin/shop...110030005027_BTB0060P.shtml&order_id=!ORDERID!



I guess that 5,3 GHz was on LN2?

I'm having trouble getting past 4,7 GHz here on water with my 4960X


----------



## radrok (Aug 31, 2013)

Can't be LN2, too low of a clock imo.

My guess is Phase (still low for phase) or high end water cooling.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Aug 31, 2013)

New score coming soon


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I guess that 5,3 GHz was on LN2?
> 
> I'm having trouble getting past 4,7 GHz here on water with my 4960X



I'm cooling it with an SS unit.

Are you running yours on an R4E and if so which BIOS?


----------



## Mydog (Aug 31, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> I'm cooling it with an SS unit.
> 
> Are you running yours on an R4E and if so which BIOS?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130831/Capture072.jpg



I'm using 4401 atm. Gonna try 0020 tonight, all out of LN2 unfortunately.
Do you have a retail or ES? Mine is retail.


----------



## khemist (Aug 31, 2013)

*4425.*

2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1320/7658


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> I'm using 4401 atm. Gonna try 0020 tonight, all out of LN2 unfortunately.
> Do you have a retail or ES? Mine is retail.



Mine is full retail.

I don't think the 4310 is fully optimized for overclocking it requires tons of volts similar to the 3xxx BIOS's I tried with the 3930k.

I haven't tried the 4401 yet, where can I get the 0020 I'd like to give it a try?


----------



## Mydog (Aug 31, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Mine is full retail.
> 
> I don't think the 4310 is fully optimized for overclocking it requires tons of volts similar to the 3xxx BIOS's I tried with the 3930k.
> 
> I haven't tried the 4401 yet, where can I get the 0020 I'd like to give it a try?



Here you'll find the 0020 

http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2413


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Here you'll find the 0020
> 
> http://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2413



Perfect,straight from the master himself.

Thanks man!


----------



## Mydog (Aug 31, 2013)

MetalRacer said:


> Perfect,straight from the master himself.
> 
> Thanks man!



You're welcome 

Let me know how it is, can't test it myself until tomorrow.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Let me know how it is, can't test it myself until tomorrow.



The 0020 BIOS is looking better.

I still have some work to do but here's a few screen shots.


----------



## Mydog (Aug 31, 2013)

Looking good there MetalRacer 

Still on SS right? only 1,36 vcore for 5 ghz 

Where's the memory tab? Not pushing memory yet? I got my 2400 MHz Platinums up to 2800 MHz with crappy timings tho

Edit:
Maybe someone could make a IB-E thread so we don't pollute this one.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Still on SS, I'm not pushing memory yet but I'll get to it.


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 31, 2013)

Mydog said:


> Looking good there MetalRacer
> 
> Still on SS right? only 1,36 vcore for 5 ghz
> 
> ...



I made an IB-E thread.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189958


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 1, 2013)

Quick one from my 780 lightning before I go to bed. Still some tweaking to do.






3770k @ 4.7 1306/3251 on the lightning right now (Capped at 1.1620v for some reason)


----------



## haswrong (Sep 1, 2013)

what is titan "ss", please?


----------



## radrok (Sep 1, 2013)

haswrong said:


> what is titan "ss", please?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSE2


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 2, 2013)

1359/6580 3770k @ Stock (No OC)


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Same clocks as above, CPU @ 4.6. Getting closer to that 4k mark.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 2, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130901/Untitled390.jpg
> 
> Same clocks as above, CPU @ 4.6. Getting closer to that 4k mark.



Looks like I'll not be side grading to a GTX780 Lightning after all.  On stock BIOS (with power limits dragging me down to 1124Mhz core and just +100Mhz on the memory), I'm getting 89.9fps on current drivers with an i73930k @ 4.4Ghz.

So the Lightning is 4.4% faster but is clocked 20.6% higher.  

I'd still rather have a water cooled 780 Lightning mind you but hey, you never can trust when Nvidia will release another better card to screw the pooch.  Bastards.  AMD anyone?


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> AMD anyone?



LOL you can pick up a 7990 for £500 now!

ive never seen a heaven bench from them tbh, guess itll be just like 2x 7970s


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> LOL you can pick up a 7990 for £500 now!
> 
> ive never seen a heaven bench from them tbh, guess itll be just like 2x 7970s



Buying anything new right now with AMD announcing new cards this month (according to widely reported rumours) would be just silly, or impatient.


----------



## radrok (Sep 2, 2013)

You can get more with the softmod 

I currently game at 1400 core and 7420 memory 

I don't think any 24/7 780 can reach this tbh, I don't even need to SLI anymore lol.

Look at my 1400 MHz score, D1nky, my Titan is almost as fast as two 1150MHz 7970s.


----------



## RCoon (Sep 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Buying anything new right now with AMD announcing new cards this month (according to widely reported rumours) would be just silly, or impatient.



Now that I'm water cooled and crossfire is fixed rather well, I have no intentions or reason to stay with NVidia. The voltage limit has killed my experience with an otherwise awesome card.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 2, 2013)

HOOAH AMD, and yea their new cards are coming. but I bet itll be delayed even further.

these 79** cards are cheap as hell lately. 7970s for less than 300 etc

its all about the volts and some!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 2, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Looks like I'll not be side grading to a GTX780 Lightning after all.  On stock BIOS (with power limits dragging me down to 1124Mhz core and just +100Mhz on the memory), I'm getting 89.9fps on current drivers with an i73930k @ 4.4Ghz.
> 
> So the Lightning is 4.4% faster but is clocked 20.6% higher.
> 
> I'd still rather have a water cooled 780 Lightning mind you but hey, you never can trust when Nvidia will release another better card to screw the pooch.  Bastards.  AMD anyone?



If I had the ability to throw it on water I would, Its stable over 1400Mhz core until I hit about 62c, then it starts artifacting. I feel once you get to that point anyway your just adding maybe 3 more FPS and putting serious stress on the card. My 24/7 clocks are 1306/3251 and it suits me fine.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 2, 2013)

d1nky said:


> HOOAH AMD, and yea their new cards are coming. but I bet itll be delayed even further.
> 
> these 79** cards are cheap as hell lately. 7970s for less than 300 etc
> 
> its all about the volts and some!



I got my 7970 for $330 total including water block.



How come me not on list


----------



## haswrong (Sep 3, 2013)

khemist said:


> *4425.*
> 2500k @ 5.0 Titan @ 1320/7658



and whats the score with 8x msaa?


----------



## khemist (Sep 3, 2013)

haswrong said:


> and whats the score with 8x msaa?










87.3 ---- 3654

i5-2500K @5.0Ghz ---- GTX Titan @ 1293/7658 - slightly lower core clock.

I'm done benching for now, back on stock bios.


----------



## Paulenski (Sep 3, 2013)

Couldn't get screenshot inside Valley, sometimes would work or it would just be a black screen.

i7 3770k Stock with 43x Turbo mode
XFX 7850 2GB DD x 2 1029/1397[5588]


----------



## radrok (Sep 3, 2013)

This benchmark is run at 4x AA in this thread


----------



## Paulenski (Sep 4, 2013)

Re-did the test with 4x AA this time and found a working screenshot

i7 3770k Stock with 43x Turbo mode
XFX 7850 2GB DD x 2 1026/1395


----------



## EvolvA (Sep 4, 2013)

may I join?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

3930k @ 4.7GHz
7970 @ 1340/1890


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got a slight update, not much but i'll keep pushing for a better score 




I upped the GPU core to 1259mhz boost clock and the memory clock to 1802/3604 effective.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> I've got a slight update, not much but i'll keep pushing for a better score
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130908/HeavenGPUat1259-1802CPUat5ghz.jpg
> I upped the GPU core to 1259mhz boost clock and the memory clock to 1802/3604 effective.



Thats pretty damn impressive for a GK104.

I like how you hide the GPU clocks in MSI AB


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

haha I'm a clean freak  
I can re run it with clocks on show if you want though! 
I did try having gpu-z running to show clocks too but doing a screen grab with that running means I've just grabbed gpu-z and not the whole screen? I can't seem to do a grab of heaven while it's displaying the result screen either..am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> haha I'm a clean freak
> 
> I can re run it with clocks on show if you want though!
> I did try having gpu-z running to show clocks too but doing a screen grab with that running means I've just grabbed gpu-z and not the whole screen? I can't seem to do a grab of heaven while it's displaying the result screen either..am I doing something wrong?


Update!
You thought id let you beat me? You were WRONG! (This time with no applications running in the background and higher core clock!) Press F12 to screenshot it and it will be saved in C:\Users\*Your name*\Valley
3930k @ 4.7
7970 @ 1350/1880


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> Update!
> You thought id let you beat me? You were WRONG! (This time with no applications running in the background and higher core clock!) Press F12 to screenshot it and it will be saved in C:\Users\*Your name*\Valley
> 3930k @ 4.7
> 7970 @ 1350/1880
> http://s8.postimg.org/m8qd4bvb8/00006.jpg



Umm, where are your scores?

EDIT: thats wierd.. the http address is in my quote but not in your post....


----------



## d1nky (Sep 8, 2013)

the pic doesn't show, try this http://www.techpowerup.org/


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Umm, where are your scores?



What?


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 8, 2013)

Rangerjr1 said:


> What?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130908/Untitled.png



oh.... Ill try to fix it.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Ahh I see it! 
Good score!

Now normally i'd say let the games commence but seeing as I can get a possibly unstable extra 218mhz out the cpu given current cooling issues, 
and not much more out my lowly 680...i'll doff my cap and be happy with what I've achieved so far 

Out of interest, what background stuff do you shut to increase scores?


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

1350/1880 4.7GHz.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Ahh I see it!
> Good score!
> 
> Now normally i'd say let the games commence but seeing as I can get a possibly unstable extra 218mhz out the cpu given current cooling issues,
> ...



All of it, explorer.exe, steam, skype, spotify etc etc. I also increase priority on Valley.exe.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Ok thank you, i'll try getting a better score now!


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Ok thank you, i'll try getting a better score now!



Also, cycle through all the stages to load all the textures in to the RAM and then start the actual benchmark.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent! nice one Ranger!
So I dropped the GPU OC back to stock and increased task priority to see if there was any increase in doing that alone?




I guess I better try it with the GPU OC again


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Excellent! nice one Ranger!
> So I dropped the GPU OC back to stock and increased task priority to see if there was any increase in doing that alone?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130908/HeavenGPUatstockCPUat5ghzprocessincrease.jpg
> I guess I better try it with the GPU OC again



better scores gogo


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

That last score was quite a surprise! it beat my OCced score quite well, but now Valley isn't loading so i'll lay off the tinkering until my new rad and tubing comes on Thursday or Friday..temps are getting a bit concerning!
I'll be coming for you tho mister! Not sure where i'm going to pull an extra 120 points from though


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> That last score was quite a surprise! it beat my OCced score quite well, but now Valley isn't loading so i'll lay off the tinkering until my new rad and tubing comes on Thursday or Friday..temps are getting a bit concerning!
> I'll be coming for you tho mister! Not sure where i'm going to pull an extra 120 points from though



Hmmm... Maybe you can pull it from a 7970 ?


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

lol... I've been toying with going 3rd gen i7 for the better IPC,HT and PCI-e gen 3 plus a 780 or titan but I want to get cooling sorted first as It's not great!

i'm doing alright with this setup though and their is always someone else with a better setup so I may just save the upgrade money and go on holiday for xmas instead!

Do the extra CPU cores make much difference? 
It does look like your 7970 is the better card here but I can't bring myself to buy another AMD GPU as I've always had troubles with the drivers.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> lol... I've been toying with going 3rd gen i7 for the better IPC,HT and PCI-e gen 3 plus a 780 or titan but I want to get cooling sorted first as It's not great!
> i'm doing alright with this setup though and their is always someone else with a better setup so I may just save the upgrade money and go on holiday for xmas instead!



My cooling consists of a Phobya 1080 Nova extreme on a stand by my testbench. Pretty overkill for 1 GPU and 1 CPU.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Overkill? Slightly!
I did look at the phobya 9x120 rads when I specced up my current WC setup but the idea of getting the prodigy case was to have a small self contained portable unit..it was a foolish move as there is so much weight in the case (2x240+1x120+ fans etc) that the 'feet' of the case broke lol

I liked the idea of having the Phobya 1080 rad on quick disconnects and being able to extend the tubing on the fly so I could hang the rad out the window when it's really cold out!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 8, 2013)

when will the list be updated


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 8, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> when will the list be updated



No idea, i want it updated ASAP.


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 8, 2013)

Purecain is on holiday at the mo, so give it a little while.


----------



## Rangerjr1 (Sep 9, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> Purecain is on holiday at the mo, so give it a little while.



Dammit purecain....


----------



## purecain (Sep 10, 2013)

lol... I just arrived back in England... i'll have a look and update the scores now... 

this thread has been really helpful for getting data on performance. especially the difference some drivers make...


done...


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 12, 2013)

fullinfusion 2 x Hd7970@1280mhz gpu/1790mhz mem/ cpu 5.0Ghz

Not moving up the latter but tightening the gap


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

Joined the Titan volt mod crew but only with a very modest clock.

GTX Titan 1202/3502 1.225v (LLC not working - fluctuated between 1.215-1.3v)


----------



## haswrong (Sep 12, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Joined the Titan volt mod crew but only with a very modest clock.
> 
> GTX Titan 1202/3502 1.225v (LLC not working - fluctuated between 1.215-1.3v)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130912/Untitled081.png



what is the "asic" rating of your titan (or anyone elses for that matter)? thanks.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

haswrong said:


> what is the "asic" rating of your titan (or anyone elses for that matter)? thanks.



Mine is pretty poor. 68.8%.

From my understanding it just means it needs lots of juice to get higher clocks.


----------



## radrok (Sep 12, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Mine is pretty poor. 68.8%.
> 
> From my understanding it just means it needs lots of juice to get higher clocks.



Yep, doesn't matter that much after 1.3v, I found that lower ASIC GK110 tend to get in line with higher ASIC when pushing over 1.35v.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

radrok said:


> Yep, doesn't matter that much after 1.3v, I found that lower ASIC GK110 tend to get in line with higher ASIC when pushing over 1.35v.



Yeah, i get artifacts on valley at 1176Mhz with 1.21v but with 1202Mhz and 1.25v (fluctuating) I get almost none.  It seems 1.25-1.3v might be a Titan sweet spot that Nvidia didn't like.  Those voltage controllers are after all rated to 1.6v (though the GK110 will fry at that).


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2013)

OP - Split the 1st post into single and multi gpu... plz!


----------



## radrok (Sep 12, 2013)

I managed to get 1500 MHz with 1.4v but I'm scared to bench at that voltage lol


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2013)

Hah! You should be!


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 12, 2013)

radrok said:


> I managed to get 1500 MHz with 1.4v but I'm scared to bench at that voltage lol



Most guys at OCN and the guys that do a lot of the BIOS's and Alcatar who hard modded his Titan tell folk to stay away from anything over 1.3v.  Certainly 1.4v is in their 'what's that smell' category.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 12, 2013)

Exactly... ^^


----------



## purecain (Sep 13, 2013)

@earthdog.... this is a fastest system thread... gpu has the most impact on this bench mark hence the list...


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 13, 2013)

Yeah,  I got that though I don't see the word system in the entire first post and see valley in the title...and still asked. Lol!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol chart is incorrect for me

I got 3045 with 2x HD 7870s @1150/1450 not 2x 7970s.

I got 2550 with a single 7970 @1250/1700


----------



## HammerON (Sep 14, 2013)

6022 | HammerON | 2 x MSI GTX 780 @ 1124/1552 | i7 4770K @ 4.7GHz




Edit: Actually first GPU was at 1124 MHz and the second was at 1163 MHz...


----------



## haswrong (Sep 14, 2013)

HammerON said:


> 6022 | HammerON | 2 x MSI GTX 780 @ 1124/1552 | i7 4770K @ 4.7GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130914/Capture113623.jpg
> Edit: Actually first GPU was at 1124 MHz and the second was at 1163 MHz...



a) did you encounter any glitch problems due to different clock speed of the cards? (stutter)
b) do you know why at the beginning of the scene the valleys framerate is so low and measured as min framerate? because nowhere else does the framerate drop so significantly during entire run.. (id like to attribute the low fps to something substantial)

thank you


----------



## purecain (Sep 14, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Yeah,  I got that though I don't see the word system in the entire first post and see valley in the title...and still asked. Lol!



------------------fastest system No1.Score-6860MetalRacer 2 GTX Titan@?mhz gpu/?mhz mem5.3ghz4930k 

I think I see a system.... ^^

cant believe the titans have been beaten out by 780's....


----------



## MightyMission (Sep 14, 2013)

I think it's a good thing,IF the 780s are consistent and not just a couple of cherry picked ones...there are some low scores on here with 780s though.
EDIT: ok just one low score..


----------



## HammerON (Sep 15, 2013)

Purcain - I should still be in 4th...  15th Warlock's score is higher. Also my CPU OC was 4.7 not 4.4.
Thanks for keeping the list updated


----------



## purecain (Sep 16, 2013)

corrected... and...np...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 16, 2013)

purecain said:


> corrected... and...np...



you still haven't corrected mines


----------



## johnspack (Sep 16, 2013)

johnspack | 2 x GTX480 | 800gpu/2000ram mhz | i7 at 4.0ghz
Well,  this won't do...  you know I'll have to do better:


----------



## bozo6 (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's my benchmark with my Asus gtx 680.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 17, 2013)

Bad 680!  Now I have to crank things up more...  850/2000 on the 480s:


----------



## bozo6 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Nice job johnspack*

Nice one johnspack. I like this 680 it's really fast and can overclock nicely for just a single card. I'll have to see if I can beat your sli'd 480's.


As a great actor once said
"I'll be back"
"Terminator" Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## d1nky (Sep 18, 2013)

theres some really nice scores, overclocks and people in here.

another plug to get people to bench for tpu hwbot, could do with dual/tri/quad cards on the 3d benches. 

and any intel benchers willing to help out.

thanks


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189088


----------



## bozo6 (Sep 18, 2013)

New update with settings attached. I just passed your sli'd 480's johnspack.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 18, 2013)

Yeah,  680s will be my next upgrade when I can get them for under 200 apiece.  My 480s have a bad limitation...  very low clock speeds.  I'm topped out at 850.  If I could get 1000 somehow.....


----------



## purecain (Sep 21, 2013)

d1nky said:


> theres some really nice scores, overclocks and people in here.
> 
> another plug to get people to bench for tpu hwbot, could do with dual/tri/quad cards on the 3d benches.
> 
> ...



im going to upgrade my rig on the 25th... i'll be putting it through its paces and seeing if I cant win some cups on hwbot... np...


----------



## d1nky (Sep 21, 2013)

purecain said:


> im going to upgrade my rig on the 25th... i'll be putting it through its paces and seeing if I cant win some cups on hwbot... np...



brilliant, what you upgrading and what you doing with the old


----------



## purecain (Sep 21, 2013)

hopefully i'll pick up amd's new gpu... I might stretch to buying two... it all depends on the final specs... roll on the 25th is all I can say...

i'll have a cheap 7970 going spare...


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 22, 2013)

GTX 780 @ 1385/6560 
CPU @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 24, 2013)

Here you go... 3959. GTX 780 @ 1280/3206. Settings as requested in the first post.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 24, 2013)

FX 8350 @5GHz+HD 7970 @1300/1850


----------



## leeb2013 (Sep 24, 2013)

ok, I ran this benchmark for the first time and scored 3878 with my cheapo 7950s. Ranks me at 21, not too bad.

Full spec;

3750k 3.4GHz
8GB Gskill 2133
XFX DD 7950 1000/6000 crossfire


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 26, 2013)

And Boom goes the Dynamite.

CPU @ 4.5 Ghz, GTX 780 Classified @ 1346/*7604*

Got the card an hour a go, this was my first bench. The core will do into the 1400's just need to fine tune it.


----------



## the54thvoid (Sep 26, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/Untitled3.png
> 
> And Boom goes the Dynamite.
> 
> ...



What happened to your Lightning?


----------



## haswrong (Sep 26, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> And Boom goes the Dynamite.



asic please? 10x!

edit: and if i can bother you to make 8x msaa run a.k.a. the extreme hd preset.. despite it being classified!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 26, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130926/Untitled3.png
> 
> And Boom goes the Dynamite.
> 
> ...


Gonna make me work to take you over again ehh? 

I could give two yayhoo's about the ASIC (not the gospel.. I wouldnt sweat it), I do want to know what memory IC's are under the hood and what voltage was used to get there...


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 26, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> What happened to your Lightning?



Sent it back fro a refund, came out disappointed with the card and the support of MSI for it.



haswrong said:


> asic please? 10x!
> 
> edit: and if i can bother you to make 8x msaa run a.k.a. the extreme hd preset.. despite it being classified!



82.9%, Ill make an Extreme run here soon.



EarthDog said:


> Gonna make me work to take you over again ehh?
> 
> I could give two yayhoo's about the ASIC (not the gospel.. I wouldnt sweat it), I do want to know what memory IC's are under the hood and what voltage was used to get there...



Yes I will make you work. Samsung IC's, and the voltage was 1.24 on the core (1.21 under load via GPUz), and 1.65v on the Mem (+.05 from stock)

This was with the standard LN2 Bios, Im told the Custom Bios available for this card is the bee's knee's or something. Ill mess with it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 26, 2013)

Ill leave this here...


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 26, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> Sent it back fro a refund, came out disappointed with the card and the support of MSI for it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, with the Sammy IC's, I won't be touching that memory, LOL! But hopefully MSI gets there ass in gear so I can be in the area on the core.

Yeahm grab Skyn3t's custom bios... that may help... if you are hitting the power limit anyway. I think it also offers up to 1.3v or so?


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 27, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> Well, with the Sammy IC's, I won't be touching that memory, LOL! But hopefully MSI gets there ass in gear so I can be in the area on the core.
> 
> Yeahm grab Skyn3t's custom bios... that may help... if you are hitting the power limit anyway. I think it also offers up to 1.3v or so?







*1358/7550*

Probably going to be my top for right now, heat is the problem as I'm on air. I probably could also give me CPU a couple extra hundred mhz to bump the score a little more.

Unless you beat this score Earth, then Ill put the dang tower outside and bench to beat ya!


and an extremeHD run for the gentlemen earlier.


----------



## haswrong (Sep 27, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> ..and an extremeHD run for the gentlemen earlier.



most lovely, thank you. its a respectable result, and room temperature is fine, no need to throw the rig in a heap of fresh snow.


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 27, 2013)

haswrong said:


> most lovely, thank you. its a respectable result, and room temperature is fine, no need to throw the rig in a heap of fresh snow.


Why not?

I do it every winter!

I close the door, flip the breaker for the room heater off and open the window wide open...

I get super clocks and for free! I once froze my loop and Now I add an ounce of antifreeze to the loop to be safe


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 27, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> Unless you beat this score Earth, then Ill put the dang tower outside and bench to beat ya!


I should be able to beat the core, but I doubt I will get anywhere on the memory... If valley is anything like Heaven, CPU doesn't matter much at all.

We will see... ALready working on some tweaked BIOS, and though it solves the power issue, I suddenly can't reach my previous clocks on that BIOS.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Sep 27, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I should be able to beat the core, but I doubt I will get anywhere on the memory... If valley is anything like Heaven, CPU doesn't matter much at all.
> 
> We will see... ALready working on some tweaked BIOS, and though it solves the power issue, I suddenly can't reach my previous clocks on that BIOS.



Last time I bumped my CPU up I got a few extra points, not a ton though.

I still have some headroom. Ive got an extra .1v to play with on the Mem, and like .07v on the core to go. Just temps holding me back. At the above settings I was maxing around 80c, which is just too hot for me.


----------



## haswrong (Sep 27, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> ..Just temps holding me back. At the above settings I was maxing around 80c, which is just too hot for me.



hows the loudness? bearable?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 30, 2013)

let see incomming screen let me tweak some more ... sure that bench is voracious and i love my setup, plus i have to say that bench feels like home xD i live in mountain (Switzerland) and the last mountain of the bench totaly look like one in front of my job place  brb tweaking in progress.

sooooo that bench help'd me to get my Zotac GTX580 (non AMP!) to 950/2350 with 1.125mV
its under a Prolimatech MK-26 with 2 Noiseblocker Blacksilent 140mm @ 1260rpm (no pwm) and a ram/vrm one piece heatsink from a Zotac GTX480 AMP! 64c at max during the bench






im in "its the time for upgrade" but i dont feel to!  pretty honorable for a old bag like that 





strange under Valley it says 3990mhz cpu but CPU-Z and the bios + OHM says 4189mhz naahh dont care


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2013)

haswrong said:


> hows the loudness? bearable?


I assume that is 100% which isn't a gaming setting, nor are the clockspeeds either.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Sep 30, 2013)

Here's mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sapphire Radeon HD7970 (reference) crossfire @ 1175/1600. Catalyst 13.10 Beta.

CPU: i7 2700 @ 4.8 Ghz.


----------



## purecain (Oct 2, 2013)

nice scores i'll add them in tomorrow...


----------



## _larry (Oct 3, 2013)

Why isn't there a thread for the "Heaven" benchmark? The tessellation seems much more demanding than this test.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Oct 3, 2013)

_larry said:


> Why isn't there a thread for the "Heaven" benchmark? The tessellation seems much more demanding than this test.



Because you haven't started one.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 3, 2013)

_larry said:


> Why isn't there a thread for the "Heaven" benchmark? The tessellation seems much more demanding than this test.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190386&highlight=Heaven+benchmark
and
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162056&highlight=Heaven+benchmark


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 5, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> I assume that is 100% which isn't a gaming setting, nor are the clockspeeds either.



Correct. Gaming Falls around 1306/7450 give or take depending on the game. Maybe if I was under water I could run them all day, but EK is taking their sweet time on the block.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2013)

Wastedslayer said:


> ... but EK is taking their sweet time on the block.



Damn right they are - been keeping an eye on it - they said end Sept.... liars 

I'm tempted by a classy but it'd be a silicon lottery. I can game on BF4 at 1124Mhz with memory at 7000Mhz (not even tried higher) on my current card.  I'd need roughly 1275-1325 on a 780 to match it.

Come on R9 290X - show your stuff!!!!


----------



## reny900 (Oct 5, 2013)

Helo guys ^^
I really love to prove my self, but 
i think there is something wrong, dunno why




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
I've seen older video cards get better points than me.
And i've search on google, at bench ati hd 7950 it's higher than some nvidia 580.
What's wrong?
Hardware: Intel i5-3450 3°th generation @3,1GHz (4 cores)
Vga: The cpu one, intel hd 2500, the external one : Gigabyte Ati Radeon hd 7950 GV-R795WF3-3GD 3GB GDDR5 (the clocks are in the picture)


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 5, 2013)

We use 4xAA in here, makes a big difference in score


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 5, 2013)

reny900 said:


> Helo guys ^^
> I really love to prove my self, but
> i think there is something wrong, dunno why
> [url]http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/5803/s9k0.png[/URL]
> ...





Wastedslayer said:


> We use 4xAA in here, makes a big difference in score



Ahem...  Maybe it's because i watch Columbo.  *Wrong Benchmark* - this is the Valley thread, you've posted Heaven


----------



## reny900 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm so damm blind ... Anyway, i'll try the Valley too somedays


----------



## demo2fast (Oct 7, 2013)

2 x Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum 1200/1650


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 8, 2013)

well since i benched on Heaven 4.0 my AM2+ setup, why not Valley 





58c max on the card

all piece recieved except the 2nd Matrix GTX580 will update with the 2nd card as soon as i get it.




the i5-2400 is a bit under a OC i7-920 hehehe now i really need to find a sweet deals over a i7-3770K


----------



## cowboydude99 (Oct 15, 2013)

*How's my clocks?*

Hey guys,
I've got a sapphire 7970 OC w/ Boost - i7 3770

Wondering if my score is about right - hitting 2200 on stock settings 1050/1450.  Sapphire support says I should be getting 15% higher.

System Specs:
ASRock z77 Extreme4
i7 3770 - OC *43 = 4.3GHz
8GB 1333mhz
Sapphire 7970 3GB OC w/ Boost

Any idea if I'm in the right range?  I see a lot of others with higher scores.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2013)

I've got to post my new scrrenshot of score up tonight.  I simply am amazed at how big a difference going from a GTX 580 to GTX 780 made!!  My score almost doubled!!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 15, 2013)

rtwjunkie said:


> I've got to post my new scrrenshot of score up tonight.  I simply am amazed at how big a difference going from a GTX 580 to GTX 780 made!!  My score almost doubled!!



well i see the same boost except its with a 580 SLI with 1 stock zotac and a Asus Matrix Platinum
from 1813 to 2860




i will re test once i recieve the 2nd Matrix 

and since i paid the price of a 760 for both matrix i rather have that over a 780


----------



## purecain (Oct 20, 2013)

pls bare with me on updating scores... iv just had another trip to the hematology dept... and good luck to everyone buying new silicon, namely the R9 290x... 

the leaderboard is about to get really interesting.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 20, 2013)

purecain said:


> pls bare with me on updating scores... iv just had another trip to the hematology dept... and good luck to everyone buying new silicon, namely the R9 290x...
> 
> the leaderboard is about to get really interesting.



Good luck with everything mate!


----------



## bozo6 (Oct 21, 2013)

*Beat My Old Score*

My ASUS GTX 680 OC is getting better & better.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 21, 2013)

purecain said:


> pls bare with me on updating scores... iv just had another trip to the hematology dept... and good luck to everyone buying new silicon, namely the R9 290x...
> 
> the leaderboard is about to get really interesting.



no problem, take your time and all the best.


----------



## Fatal (Oct 21, 2013)

*Must have missed me *

http://http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2903727&postcount=96

Oops I see you tried to edit it last month sorry purecain. 

Last edited by purecain; Sep 26, 2013 at 12:16 PM. Reason: 2763*Fatal* 2 Hd6970@880mhz gpu/1385mhz mem


----------



## broken pixel (Oct 23, 2013)

*I tied with the No.10 spot with 7950/7970*

R7950 @ 1150/1500 1.225v x 7970 Lightning BE @ 1200/1600 1.269v
3930K @ 4.7GHz 1.328v 





Settings


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 23, 2013)

update run with Xeon E3-1275v2 and Matrix SLI





the 2860 run was a i5-2400 and Matrix + Zotac at 816/4008 i forgot to add gpu-z and cpu-z


----------



## purecain (Oct 25, 2013)

loving the card now

installed from the CD and had no issue.... lol this was my opinion after owning the card an hour and running valley once at 1024x720 not realising... then seeing 4974 as the result... 

after leaving the card to heat up with some light gaming I reran the bench at the right rez and the card started to throttle down to 850mhz...

so the fan profile needs playing with at stock for it not to throttle... looks like this card is going to take some getting to know...

im still happy with the purchase...


----------



## ImJJames (Oct 25, 2013)

2 x HD7850@1135mhz Clock/1400mhz Mem 





I bought 2nd 7850 to crossfire for $100 on craiglist. Only problem I have with it is its not even close to as overclockable as my other 7850. My HIS 7850 2GB can OC at 1205/1450 1.225 Volts stable on every game and benchmarks. This 2nd 7850 Asus HD 7850 V2 2GB can only OC at 1135/1300 stable @ 1.210 (Tried increasing voltage to 1.25 and raising clock higher but still BSOD's on benchmarks)

Kinda saddens me because the Asus has such a better cooler but OC's are pathetic.

Good thing is my setup is at GTX 770 level


----------



## purecain (Oct 26, 2013)

another run.... @1010mhz gpu/1350mhz mem 3197points....


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 26, 2013)

purecain said:


> another run.... @1010mhz gpu/1350mhz mem 3197points....



You got much higher scores than me at lower speeds, weird =\

You think leaving my second monitor enabled is causing that much performance diff?


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 26, 2013)

i7-3770k @ 43x Turbo

R9 290X @ 1072mhz Clock / 1357mhz mem


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 26, 2013)

Give me a minute Ill post up mine

Edit2 (Updated):





Come at me 290x 

780 Classified @ 1437/7800

Edit: Seems I was right, about 50 more points, Ill keep playing to break that 4400 mark


----------



## broken pixel (Oct 26, 2013)

The 290x with custom cooled setups will & with lower freqs. ;^*


----------



## purecain (Oct 27, 2013)

the card scales like nothing ive seen...

just need a better cooler and proper voltage adjustment... infact I could do with finding an oc bios and flashing that. theres one available but I don't know if it has higher stock volts considering it uses the stock cooler and the oc is 1040mhz lol.

if you have higher clocks than me but have scored less points, its because your case is not cooling your card enough or you havnt set 70% for the fan in catalyst... 

good luck everyone and Wastedslayer... excellent score...

also gpu-z makes the card stay at 1000mhz in idle so you might want to restart your machine if you cant find the process and terminate it...


----------



## broken pixel (Oct 27, 2013)

Paulenski said:


> i7-3770k @ 43x Turbo
> 
> R9 290X @ 1072mhz Clock / 1357mhz mem
> 
> ...



GPUZ info is not detecting the 290x specs correctly.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Oct 27, 2013)

Updated my post with a slightly higher score


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2013)

purecain said:


> another run.... @1010mhz gpu/1350mhz mem 3197points....





Paulenski said:


> i7-3770k @ 43x Turbo
> 
> R9 290X @ 1072mhz Clock / 1357mhz mem
> 
> ...



Awesome runs guys! 

Will upload my results as soon as I finish setting up my 290X too


----------



## ImJJames (Oct 27, 2013)

2 x HD7850@1150mhz Clock/1400mhz Mem Fx-6300@4.62GHz






Did a bios flash on one of my 7850's, I was able to gain a few more Mhz on clock OC.  Few more hours of testing and I should be able to get more out of this.

Knocking on your door 780/290x...lol


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 27, 2013)

Radeon R9 290X @ 1100 GPU/1500 Mem / 4770K @4.7GHz:








purecain said:


> the card scales like nothing ive seen...
> 
> just need a better cooler and proper voltage adjustment... infact I could do with finding an oc bios and flashing that. theres one available but I don't know if it has higher stock volts considering it uses the stock cooler and the oc is 1040mhz lol.
> 
> ...



Yes, the card scales really well, although I noticed the GPU was throttling way before hitting the temp limit, I set the fan to 85%, power limit to 45% and target temp to 75 degrees though, so that might have kept the GPU from actually using its power limit, under hwmonitor the card never went over 71 degrees and I could even listen the fan spinning down halfway through the benchmark, it seems like this GPU likes to run close to the target temp in order to max its power.

I need to fiddle a little more with the overdrive settings, not bad though, W1zz was right about the power tool analogy in the review, but to me it sounded more like a jet taking off 

The scores are a little on the low side, but until a proper release for GPU-Z becomes available, we won't know for sure if the GPU is not reaching the power limit... Maybe I need to raise the GPU temp to 90 degrees?

With the right cooler and power settings this card will spread its wings


----------



## haswrong (Oct 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> With the right cooler and power settings this card will spread its wings



also, the higher the msaa, the lower the spread between nvidia and amd unigine result.


----------



## purecain (Oct 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Radeon R9 290X @ 1100 GPU/1500 Mem / 4770K @4.7GHz:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131027/3100.jpg
> 
> ...



 my card idles at 45-50c and I keep it away from the 95c limit. 

I set 80c as max gpu temp, 70%fan with 50% power limit. I don't know the gpu limit yet on this cooler, never mind the next one... this card is a lot of fun to play with once you get used to it... 

i'll update the scores tomorrow morning aswell people... 

 unigine is bundled with NVidia gtx780 and titan gpu's and their driver profile has probably been tuned for it...

So amd reasonably have a couple of driver releases to come up with a more competitive driver. imo

the R9 290x is capable of more as you can see in games. 

the GTX780 is a tough card to beat though...


----------



## haswrong (Oct 27, 2013)

purecain said:


> yeah my card idles at 45-50c and I keep it away from the 95c limit.



is it possible to get rid of that high idle temp by undervolting/underclocking it?


----------



## purecain (Oct 28, 2013)

maximum amount you can underclock the card is 500mhz...

power slider doesn't effect 2d mode idle.imo


----------



## petedread (Oct 28, 2013)

First run, 1080/1362. Will put up water scores in a couple of hours when I have got it installed in the loop.


----------



## haswrong (Oct 28, 2013)

maybe the scores are low due to lower number of tmu (176?).


----------



## petedread (Oct 28, 2013)

haswrong said:


> maybe the scores are low due to lower number of tmu (176?).



It's because it's not made by Nvidia. Glad I didn't sell my 780, but at least it'll come in handy if I get a 4k monitor.


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 28, 2013)

R9 290X - 1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v (bad vdroop, only really running at 1.275v average) - Max Temp 88c


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 28, 2013)

LOL, that is the worst vdroop I have ever seen. Wow.

Looks like someone needs to update their signature specs (which are in system specs anyway, why twice?!) and system specs.


----------



## HammerON (Oct 28, 2013)

Keep the scores coming folks


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2013)

GPU Mhz slider in Trixx as far as it will go. 13.11 Beta 6 driver.







CPU @ 4.6ghz.


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2013)

This one's not for scoring, just a _competitive_ curiosity.  

GTX Titan at a very modest 1006 core 1625 memory at stock 1.15v.  GPU-z reads 1019 but MSI AB reads 1006.  CPU at 4.4Ghz.

Temps under water were 37 degrees at peak (which is 7 degrees cooler than when I benched at 1202Mhz @ 1.225v modded bios + voltage soft mod).







Slightly Off Topic but in the same ball park - just read through the Hexus review and matched the speeds they got on uber mode with a constant 1126 core speed.  They managed a grpahics core in 3DMark (2013) of 5869.  I did a run at 1127 and only managed to score 5563.  So a good idea there on clock for clock parameters.

We need water blocks on those 290X's people - come on, get it done


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 28, 2013)

What tweaks in CCC are allowed in the benchmarks aside from forcing 64x Tessellation?

Not sure which of these scores would be accepted, I did the AF Override because OCN uses these presets and not sure if TPU ones would accept.


3770k @ 4.4Ghz Turbo

R9 290x:
1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v 
*Avg FPS: 80.8 
Score : 3379*

Texture Filtering:
AF - Use App Settings
AF Level - Use App Settings

TFQ - Performance
Surface Format Optimz - Off

Tessellation:
Tessellation Mode - Override App
Maximum Tess - 64x









R9 290x:
1101 GPU / 1450 Mem @ 1.375v 
*Avg FPS: 82.8
Score : 3464*

Texture Filtering:
AF - Override App
AF Level - 2x

TFQ - Performance
Surface Format Optimz - Off

Tessellation:
Tessellation Mode - Override App
Maximum Tess - 64x


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2013)

purecain said:


> Valley benchmark...
> 
> lets see who has the best silicon.
> 
> PLEASE_run your system at the settings below... ~~~~~~~~~~CAN EVERYONE KEEP THEIR SETTINGS IN CONTROL CENTER ON HIGHEST AVAILABLE THANKYOU~~~~~~~~~~~



Basically meaning, no tweaks.


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 28, 2013)

erocker said:


> Basically meaning, no tweaks.



So stock except for tess then?


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2013)

Paulenski said:


> What tweaks in CCC are allowed in the benchmarks aside from forcing 64x Tessellation?
> 
> Not sure which of these scores would be accepted, I did the AF Override because OCN uses these presets and not sure if TPU ones would accept.
> 
> ...



It's a benchmark thread so people will find ways to get maximum scores.  The OP hasn't stated no CCC tesselation tweaks as such.  Can you confirm if your clocks are stable at those frequencies?

EDIT: damn, too slow.

If so it seems Valley likes Nvidia and 3DMark likes AMD.


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 28, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> It's a benchmark thread so people will find ways to get maximum scores.  The OP hasn't stated no CCC tesselation tweaks as such.  Can you confirm if your clocks are stable at those frequencies?
> 
> EDIT: damn, too slow.
> 
> If so it seems Valley likes Nvidia and 3DMark likes AMD.



Their stable for me, gets kind of hot up to 88 but valley runs fine and firestrike. I did firestrike last night, gonna run one before I leave to work on the new Betav7 drivers.

BF3 doesn't even push it at all, I was gaming the other night at 1050/1400 and it only reached 77c at max on 1080p ultra 8xAA

I'm still an little confused as to what I should be settings for Valley to not cheat my score. @Purecain could you update original post with an picture or detailed listing for the App settings to use on AMD cards?


----------



## purecain (Oct 28, 2013)

you can use tweaks np.... but I cant add those scores to the leaderboard... 

good scores everyone... if things don't add up im sure we can all take a quick pic of our systems with cpu-z gpu-z all on the same prntscrn..... 

good luck 

edit *keep settings on stock or higher settings which increase IO *to *decrease IO would be cheating *TY.... 

tuning the rest of your system is fine... overclocking your gpu is fine...

leave everything in ccc on stock settings for your card... apart from volts and oc'ing....no optimisations...


----------



## erocker (Oct 28, 2013)

Paulenski said:


> So stock except for tess then?



No?


----------



## purecain (Oct 29, 2013)

purecain 3291 
after reading wizz's review on the new maximus board ive scratched an itch....


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 29, 2013)

I left everything on stock AMD CCC settings, acceptable?

I get black screens with only mouse visible using printscreen(button), I merged the Valley screenshot with the desktop one. 

i7 3770k @ 44x Turbo
R9 290X *1118 GPU / 1500 Mem* @ 1.412 (vdroop is terrible, 1.273-281 under load)


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 29, 2013)

purecain said:


> purecain 3291
> after reading wizz's review on the new maximus board ive scratched an itch....



Haha nice man, I'm picking up an H100 this week and ordering Prolimatech MK-26 for the 290x tomorrow and pretty sure I'm gonna grab their Ultra Sleek Vortex 14's with it too.


----------



## purecain (Oct 29, 2013)

yeah those settings are fine... 

maybe waiting for a new hsf other than the prolimatech as it wasn't originally designed for the r9 290x...good luck with your choices though.


----------



## radrok (Oct 29, 2013)

Have you tried the Asus bios with load line calibration?


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 29, 2013)

radrok said:


> Have you tried the Asus bios with load line calibration?



Did Shamino release more bios'?


----------



## Paulenski (Oct 29, 2013)

purecain said:


> yeah those settings are fine...
> 
> maybe waiting for a new hsf other than the prolimatech as it wasn't originally designed for the r9 290x...good luck with your choices though.



There have been multiple reports from Arctic(emails from customer support) confirming that 7970 Accelero products fit thew 290X with no modifications, which in turn means the MK-26 will work too. 

Found this article confirming it
http://www.techpowerup.com/193373/p...elero-xtreme-iii-compatible-with-r9-290x.html


----------



## Dice (Oct 29, 2013)

here's mine 2797
GTX680 1300/7000


----------



## d1nky (Oct 30, 2013)

TPUs bench competition starts soon, hope to see some names on the stages 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=191333


----------



## petedread (Nov 1, 2013)

Spent all yesterday playing with a new bios 
1410mv [actual <1.299 max]
 Default Timings
 Throttling (TDP + Voltage)
 Vdroop ON
 Restricted Power Limit.

Today been testing this bios
Voltage unlocked
 Throttling disabled (Voltage + TDP?)
 Vdroop ON
 Quasi-Unrestricted Power Limit

Now I'm gonna put the kettle on then flash this bios. Have a play for a couple of hours then I'm off up to Scotland for a week.  

Voltage unlocked (stay <1.4v & <94C to be safe)
 Throttling disabled
 LLC modded
 Vdroop OFF
 Unrestricted Power Limit
 Voltage & Current Protection Removed


----------



## rangerone766 (Nov 1, 2013)

2600k@5.12ghz, 16gigs ddr3@1874mhz, GTX470 920mhz core, memory@1004mhz, shaders@1840

Not to bad for an older GPU. I do think it is time for a new vid card though. Maybe I will buy myself a nice Christmas present this year.


----------



## DonnyKing (Nov 1, 2013)

The wife just phoned me to tell me my R9 290x has arrived. Can't wait to get home and put it through it's paces. Will post scores soon.


----------



## DonnyKing (Nov 2, 2013)

This with normal bios.
R9 290X 1120/1400


petedread just sent me the TP.3 bios, will post new scores when I've flashed. Wont be much better though because I'm not going to be fully water cooled. petedread has a H70 I can have and is going to fit it for me (GPU mod) on Wednesday. Memory and VRM's will have a fan blowing on them (and some little aluminium heat sinks).


----------



## petedread (Nov 2, 2013)

@donnyking. Use the pt1 or pt2 untill you get some proper water cooling. I didnt bother with pt3 in the end, I was to tiered, I will use it when I get back though. Did you get a chance to pop into ScrewFix?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here is my score with 7870, sadly just had to send back for RMA had horrible coil whine. did core 1200 mem 1600


----------



## rak526 (Nov 3, 2013)

2x XFX R9 280X @ Stock Speeds


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 7, 2013)

Finally have my updated valley Score with my new GTX 780!  Can you update the first page purecain? All Stock settings on GPU- Core: 863Mhz, Memory: 3004Mhz.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2013)

update GTX 770 




a bad clocker it seems i cant even get a boost without clock revert at the scene where it begin to rain.

still the card keep at 69° - 70° so i wonder why the clock revert... and also in benchmark clock monitor shows 1380mhz while afterburner shows 1228mhz max and gpu-z show boost max1202mhz Open hardware monitor show 1267mhz max ... gosh i hate NV for that 

by the way 
No11. --------------4425GreiverBlade2 x GTX580ti@900mhz gpu/1050mhz mem
nope its not any of my SLI score ... got a mix up it seems.


----------



## purecain (Nov 7, 2013)

Well its going to get even more interesting...!!!! pls wait on updating scores im in the middle of my new build and ocuk have kept me waiting 7 days so far for just a simple faulty cooler...


----------



## radrok (Nov 7, 2013)

purecain said:


> Well its going to get even more interesting...!!!!



Can't wait to bench one with 1.3v-1.4v


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 7, 2013)

purecain said:


> Well its going to get even more interesting...!!!! pls wait on updating scores im in the middle of my new build and ocuk have kept me waiting 7 days so far for just a simple faulty cooler...



nah not even in dream .... its a full GK110 and they call it 780Ti .... what a nice way to say to the Titan buyer : "better and ~300$ less woops you allready paid 1000$+ for a disabled GK110 with DP capability? my bad..." (im not talking of those who need DP compute ofc  )

dahahahaha ... well i think it will be a 770 SLI once i get the chance to find a 2nd Zotac GTX 770 AMP! 2gb

edit ... 300$ for 3gb more and DP compute thats a nice ratio in the end.


----------



## radrok (Nov 7, 2013)

Dunno man, you seem more mad about it than people who bought Titan in the first place, lol.

Anyway the catch is not only about full GK110, these chips seem to be way more refined than previous GK110 stepping, so the higher core count and higher quality brings higher clocks too


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 8, 2013)

purecain said:


> pls wait on updating scores



No problem purecain!  We appreciate the record keeping you do on this!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 8, 2013)

radrok said:


> Dunno man, you seem more mad about it than people who bought Titan in the first place, lol.
> 
> Anyway the catch is not only about full GK110, these chips seem to be way more refined than previous GK110 stepping, so the higher core count and higher quality brings higher clocks too



nah im not mad  just a bit deceived about Nvidia ahah they play nasty (and not in a good way, not talking about price either  ) 

i still find the 780Ti to be a betrayal to the former Titan buyers, those who wanted DP capability are out of the picture, but the gamer enthusiast... they are just ... riped off they should have stick to wait'n see between 680 and the release of the Titan LE aka: 780 and the 780Ti after, for me they got fooled by Nvidia pushing the Titan as the fastest gaming card (while its not a "gaming" card literally) naaahhh whatever...

duh that 770 cant get a stable OC i wonder why, any OC i try allways revert to stock on the scene 8 or 9 (when it begin to rain) and also i wonder why it revert to stock since the temps is under 70° all alllong and its not either my PSU ... maybe Valley specifics?

anyone experienced the same issue with a 770? (factory OC 1150(1202boost)/7200)


----------



## purecain (Nov 9, 2013)

infact I was gonna swap my 290x for a 780ti but I think after the way they've treated their titan customers i'll just buy another 290x and support amd.... 

nvidias actions wil impact the market in a negative way for them hopefully...or it should...imo
what do you think tpu.... probably could make a new thread for this...

a partially free upgrade option to all titan owners would show they're loyal to the customers who support them.


----------



## oldskooler (Nov 13, 2013)

4770k @ 4.3ghz / 2133 mem / pair of XFX R 290x's

UPDATE: I went back and re-ran the bench on Ultra and score 6019. Not sure why it was slightly higher.

UPDATE2: I went back and ran the bench on ultra and 4x anti aliasing and scored 5390 something.


----------



## SonDa5 (Nov 13, 2013)

Single 290X.
1273/1616






http://valid.canardpc.com/xjpber


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 13, 2013)

purecain said:


> nvidias actions wil impact the market in a negative way for them hopefully...or it should...imo
> what do you think tpu.... probably could make a new thread for this...
> 
> a partially free upgrade option to all titan owners would show they're loyal to the customers who support them.


LOL, they are a business man. I personally hold no ill will towards the Titan or what you say 'Nvidia did to its customers'. This world isn't made out of candy and kisses, nor is the reality of getting an award for participating, The is first, and last (Taledega Nights baby!). 

This feeling that some have about, 'oh, company X pooped all over me in simply trying to run a business and be profitable' is really a peculiar feeling to me. Was the Titan expensive, yeah. Is it still, yup. Do I wonder why that card was/still is $1K especially seeing the drops all around? Sure. But I surely do not think that I deserve for buying their Titan an free upgrade option to another card. 

Perhaps this is best to put it in another thread. But I have to be honest, outside of this post, I do not want to see the whiney users it attracts complaining about a business being a business.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

EarthDog said:


> LOL, they are a business man. I personally hold no ill will towards the Titan or what you say 'Nvidia did to its customers'. This world isn't made out of candy and kisses, nor is the reality of getting an award for participating, The is first, and last (Taledega Nights baby!).
> 
> This feeling that some have about, 'oh, company X pooped all over me in simply trying to run a business and be profitable' is really a peculiar feeling to me. Was the Titan expensive, yeah. Is it still, yup. Do I wonder why that card was/still is $1K especially seeing the drops all around? Sure. But I surely do not think that I deserve for buying their Titan an free upgrade option to another card.
> 
> Perhaps this is best to put it in another thread. But I have to be honest, outside of this post, I do not want to see the whiney users it attracts complaining about a business being a business.



and you are the one who continue the off topic that Purecain allready stated it would be better in another thread 

still Nvidia didn't acted correctly : they should have labeled the Titan as Professional and not Gaming at last it would have been a cheap professional card  instead of a expensive "wannabe gamer card" the 780Ti is a good card at a correct price: what the Titan should have been as labeled as a "ultimate gamer card", no one can defend NV interest in this, they played foul, is this buisness ? sure yes. do customer are right to follow blindly this kind of act and say :"who care they brought the fastest card forth, im soooo gonna get it!"

now you are truly evil and made me continue on that ... shame on you! (joking  )

back on the GTX770 see what i mean i OC it and it revert back to factory OC at the scene 8 or 9 what the hell Nvidia did ? why do they limite the potential of those card so much? it like "we know better than you what you need, so just keep quiet and use our card as we designed them." (i know in most of the reviews the reviewer OC with ease but i suspect selected samples for review clock better than retails one) any settings even 1mhz addition on ram and core frequencies make it revert at scene 8-9 the card doesnt pass 76° in auto mode and @100% fan it stay at 71° and the power limite is at 106 plus my PSU is more than enough (if she can take 2 heavily OC Matrix 580 she can take a 770.)




see what i mean .... lower score than factory OC

i guess i forget about OC the gpu, no big deal  i have a non unlocked cpu ahahah

tried Afterburner and Firestorm then Precision X (only EVGA has the voltage tab enabled) what the hell it cant even take +1mhz mem/core Nvidia disapoint me this time  how a card can revert back if the TDP limite isn't reached or the ° c limite ... thats quite a failure ... or i have a bad clocker 770... (luckly its a AMP! and has a substantial % OC boost from start)


IT DIDN'T REVERT THIS TIME! hell yeah ... now i still wonder why out of 100ish test 1 did go right ... the temp didn't even reached 67° at max ...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 13, 2013)

SonDa5 said:


> Single 290X.
> 1273/1616
> 
> http://minidriven.com/290x/290xValleyBench.jpg
> ...



Liking it so far!  

Are you on water yet or was that on air with full fan?

Also, what do those clocks give you in Firestrike extreme?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 13, 2013)

ok so it seems that the fastest i will be able to push on that 770 will be 50/100 the strangest fact is with Afterburner it was impossible with EVGA Precision X it worked, Precision X and Afterburner are based both on Rivatuner, no?





still that make 1200mhz-> 1268mhz boost and 7,4ghz mem and the temp keep under 70° now


----------



## DonnyKing (Nov 15, 2013)

@petedread What are you scores with water and +v? My block just arrived, going to install then flash bios. Going to do what you did and just run pt.3 for vally then flash back.


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 15, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> ok so it seems that the fastest i will be able to push on that 770 will be 50/100 the strangest fact is with Afterburner it was impossible with EVGA Precision X it worked, Precision X and Afterburner are based both on Rivatuner, no?


Not really. 

Each program has different files in it as far as what voltage controller the application can recognize. Just because it is based off the same application does not mean they are exactly the same.


----------



## purecain (Nov 18, 2013)

well my new pc is now running underclocked stable 24/7 limits so im back to benching and updating the scores...

so my 290x in a proper system scores.... 3536 on my first attempt.... 

I couldn't get 3300 on z77...go figure...


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 18, 2013)

purecain said:


> I couldn't get 3300 on z77...go figure...


Makes no sense considering how very little Heaven/Valley respond to CPU, but... ok...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 18, 2013)

purecain said:


> well my new pc is now running underclocked stable 24/7 limits so im back to benching and updating the scores...
> 
> so my 290x in a proper system scores.... 3536 on my first attempt....
> 
> I couldn't get 3300 on z77...go figure...



Hey m8, I just read over at Toms Hardware a nice wee article that shows it might pay off to replace the thermal paste on the stock cooler (if it's stock you have).

Might get an extra 5-10% stable longer term.  We know your first cold run will be the highest but for general gameplay and repeat benching, better thermal compound/application might get some higher scores too.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-thermal-paste-efficiency,3678.html


----------



## purecain (Nov 18, 2013)

get this, I flashed the asus bios and overclocked the card just a little... 

I just got... 3772... 4000 is looking do able... cant believe it...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 18, 2013)

What's the deal with the Asus BIOS?


----------



## RCoon (Nov 18, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> What's the deal with the Asus BIOS?



Something about voltage and fans speed and what not. Just a better BIOS than the rest from what I heard.


----------



## purecain (Nov 18, 2013)

you have the use of asus GPU tweak and proper voltage options... 

be careful though as I just tried loading up the last profile I saved from the last run and had a BlackSOD....


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 18, 2013)

purecain said:


> you have the use of asus GPU tweak and proper voltage options...
> 
> be careful though as I just tried loading up the last profile I saved from the last run and had a BlackSOD....



Can you not use Afterburner for the 290 cards?

I used it with excellent results on my Powercolor 7970.


----------



## purecain (Nov 18, 2013)

and btw, I left everything in CCC on high quality I/O..........

my maximus board has an impact on the gpu in several ways/settings... I havnt even got around to tweaking those yet...

the maximus vi extreme has pcie3 profiles also... the best board on the market by a million miles.... IMO


----------



## purecain (Nov 19, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Hey m8, I just read over at Toms Hardware a nice wee article that shows it might pay off to replace the thermal paste on the stock cooler (if it's stock you have).
> 
> Might get an extra 5-10% stable longer term.  We know your first cold run will be the highest but for general gameplay and repeat benching, better thermal compound/application might get some higher scores too.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-r9-290x-thermal-paste-efficiency,3678.html



I just read the article...thanks for the tip... ive got some real classic thermal paste kicking around..MX-2 and arctic silver 5 polysynthetic silver compound...

I think I'll try the MX-2... goes on easier...

bit guttered... I updated the scores the night the forum must of been upgrading and the last scores updated have gone... all the posts that correlate to the scores are here though... so i'll reupdate them over the next few days...np


----------



## Aithos (Nov 20, 2013)

I'll have to run it again when I get home, I did this on the Extreme preset which is 8x AA and scored 4940.  I'm still working on overclocking my GPUs and CPU though, so that's definitely not where it will end up eventually. 

It's good to know that Valley misreads the clock speed though, so it's not boosting as high as I originally thought (seemed like the numbers were too good to be true).  I'll update with pictures after everything is finalized and stable.


----------



## Fatal (Nov 20, 2013)

*Fatal* 2X AMD HD6950@930mhz gpu/1420mhz mem


----------



## broken pixel (Nov 21, 2013)

I took out the No7. spot, 4694 radrockGTX Titan@1400mhz gpu/7000mhz mem

With 2x 7970Ls @ 1200Hz/1650MHz on Air


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 21, 2013)

Tested my laptop on stock clocks.
 Later I will try to oc GPU/VRAM to 900/1000 and see what happens


----------



## radrok (Nov 21, 2013)

broken pixel said:


> I took out the No7. spot, 4694 radrockGTX Titan@1400mhz gpu/7000mhz mem
> 
> With 2x 7970Ls @ 1200Hz/1650MHz on Air


----------



## broken pixel (Nov 22, 2013)

radrok said:


>


Nice! My new run 2x 7970L- 1200MHz/1700MHz


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 22, 2013)

Crossfire Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X C 890mhz / M 1290Mhz






I know score is low, Waitingfor 20nm Cards..


----------



## broken pixel (Nov 22, 2013)

Eroticus said:


> Crossfire Sapphire HD5870 Vapor-X C 890mhz / M 1290Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why wait? Sell old hardware and get new hardware, repeat every 6- 9 months. 

You end up spending less than half price on the new stuff once you figure your old HW sales into the equation, high end stuff that is. 

20nm GPUs are not around the corner. Maybe 8- 12 months down the silicon highway.


----------



## purecain (Nov 23, 2013)

i'll update for everyone on sunday... get your nubers in until then...


----------



## ninja85 (Nov 25, 2013)

replace No.25 

gtx 780 @ 1293/7200

cheers


----------



## purecain (Nov 25, 2013)

all scores updated...  I think this thread deserves a sticky... I used it in my own buying decision for my first and now second card...


----------



## ninja85 (Nov 25, 2013)

i'd use even for my next card(s)...c u in 2 months  meryy-xmas n gr8 newyears eve


----------



## purecain (Nov 25, 2013)

hay listen, any cards bought for Xmas that beat my score are not gonna be included... lol


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 25, 2013)

Marathon ask I know but what are the chances of a distinction between single or multi card set ups?  No worries if you're keeping things as they are


----------



## broken pixel (Nov 26, 2013)

purecain said:


> all scores updated...  I think this thread deserves a sticky... I used it in my own buying decision for my first and now second card...



Thanks for updating the scores. My last score should be 

No7. ---------------4794broken pixelHD7950/7970@1150mhz gpu/1500mhz mem - - - not this 

No7. ---------------4794broken pixelHD7970/7970@1200mhz gpu/1700mhz mem -- -- -- but this 

Thanks! 

Where is the sticky? Hehehehe.


----------



## purecain (Nov 26, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Marathon ask I know but what are the chances of a distinction between single or multi card set ups?  No worries if you're keeping things as they are



you know the thing is, about splitting the systems in to two categories...

we all have one main system and this benchmark competition is really to show the person who has been able to build the best gaming super computer...

I mean look at SonDa5's score... and how close he came to the dual card systems using a single 290x... that takes effort...

there isn't much competition at the top right now, but there are old and new members who have been waiting on an upgrade including myself...

so that's about to change... and with xmas coming, this thread tells you what to ask for if you want to build a high end system and be the* king* of *TPU's Valley Benchmark Competition....*

i'll have a look around and see about adding prizes each month.... we'll see what happens... 
@broken pixel- sticky will come once theres enough info in the initial post... 

btw- TPU is a community, I flashed and killed my two brand new gpu's when wizard threw us all a new bios that unbricked our cards, helping people out across the net for 10yrs...

this site's about informing and helping others within our community and ive enjoyed my time here... so this isn't one upmanship... we push each other to find a way to run our systems faster in these types of thread.  then once your system is elite, you can go for hwbot cups ect... besides having one of the fastest systems in the world at your finger tips...


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 26, 2013)

Like I said, no worries - you're doing a great job! 

I'm happy to be in the 4000+ points group.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 27, 2013)

Radeon R9 290X @ 1150 GPU/1515 Mem / 4770K @4.7GHz:






No throttling after installing the Arctic Accelero Hybrid


----------



## purecain (Nov 27, 2013)

nice score....


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

I really need to get around benching 2x cards.

I'm so lazy lol.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 27, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> Radeon R9 290X @ 1150 GPU/1515 Mem / 4770K @4.7GHz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still doesn't beat your Titan!  I just ran mine at 1123/3502 and got 93.5fps.  

I think your next card is an EVGA 780Ti (Classified)?


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

I think I'm going to pick up one 780 Ti Classy, too. I just love benching single cards, it's tweak tweak tweak 

I've tried pushing more on both of these Titans but they hit a voltage wall at 1450MHz, don't ask me which kind of voltage I tried, for your brain safety


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 27, 2013)

radrok said:


> I think I'm going to pick up one 780 Ti Classy, too. I just love benching single cards, it's tweak tweak tweak
> 
> I've tried pushing more on both of these Titans but they hit a voltage wall at 1450MHz, don't ask me which kind of voltage I tried, for your brain safety



Interesting to see your AX1200 PSU.  It's getting some stick in the OCN Titan forum for crapping out on a few folk with heavy over clocking through voltage hack.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Nov 27, 2013)

btw remove the "if your machine score under (55th) it's time to upgrade!!!" because if a normal score of a GTX 770 mean you need to upgrade for a GTX 780-780ti Titan R9-290/290X or any SLI/CFX, its not logical.

another idea is to separate SLI/CFX and single card like in Heaven 4.0 thread ... because its not correct to put SLI/CFX in the same category as single cards. and the scoreboard would be more logical upgrade wise

ofc dont forget to split SLI/CFX in dual/tri/quad to be even ahahah xD


----------



## radrok (Nov 27, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Interesting to see your AX1200 PSU.  It's getting some stick in the OCN Titan forum for crapping out on a few folk with heavy over clocking through voltage hack.



To be honest I'm using the Enermax 1250+ atm so I can't tell you anything about the AX1200 behaviour, I just had to get rid of it because that PSU fan is killing me.



GreiverBlade said:


> another idea is to separate SLI/CFX and single card like in Heaven 4.0 thread ... because its not correct to put SLI/CFX in the same category as single cards. and the scoreboard would be more logical upgrade wise



Agreed.

There are people like me who just don't like using more than one graphics card, the experience just isn't comparable, even though some advancements have been made in multi GPU technology.


----------



## purecain (Nov 27, 2013)

first run with crossfire 290x@1000mhz gpu/1250mhz mem netted me a base score of 5467...




and it didn't break a sweat in my case... sorry about the size of the pic, didn't mean it to show up like that...
 I was expecting the worst when it came to noise levels but I can hardly hear them.

feels like a massive improvement in fps...imo so im a happy chappy... haswell cpu is at 24/7 overclock 4.4ghz@1.2... fyi I managed to get 4.7 to boot into windows using 1.275 but I didn't like the extravoltage and the system felt laggy like it needed more volts and my cooling isn't good enough for that... i'll at least know I got lucky with it.. batch L317B796 I'll add it to cadavacas haswell overclocking thread...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 27, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Still doesn't beat your Titan!  I just ran mine at 1123/3502 and got 93.5fps.
> 
> I think your next card is an EVGA 780Ti (Classified)?




Nah, I'm done with Kepler, nvidia got enough money from me this gen already  I can hardly wait for Maxwell though 



purecain said:


> first run with crossfire 290x@1000mhz gpu/1250mhz mem netted me a base score of 5467...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Congrats for making it into the 5K club! Post your scores after OCing those cards!

Are you going to change their coolers?


----------



## purecain (Nov 27, 2013)

i cant wait to change the coolers... ive got a couple of solid copper hd3870 coolers that I might mod as well... buy some after market cooler and just ghetto mod it into a monster.... lol

ive got loads of options and taking any one of them is gonna scratch that tech itch for sure...

I cant wait to kick on with it...

I'm going to just change the paste on the initial coolers to begin with...

maybe tomorrow.. my meds are killing me during the day...

I ran the cards at 1110mhz core@1.3v and the mem at 1300mhz and scored 5529points...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 2, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> another idea is to separate SLI/CFX and single card like in Heaven 4.0 thread ... because its not correct to put SLI/CFX in the same category as single cards. and the scoreboard would be more logical upgrade wise


 
@purecain:  I have to agree.  When you're feeling up to it, could you split the list into single GPU and multi-GPU?  It's alot more of a fair comparison that way in the rankings!  Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## purecain (Dec 3, 2013)

so one list is enthusiast machines and the next is????? its better to keep them together so that you can better discern which setup is better, single or dual...
that might not make sense to you, but when new cards appear it is important to know where they sit. against both dual and single configurations and that is what this list shows.... Fair doesn't come into it...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 3, 2013)

OK, no problem!  It's your list...I was just making a suggestion.  No hard feelings?


----------



## purecain (Dec 3, 2013)

of course not buddy...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2013)

purecain said:


> so one list is enthusiast machines and the next is????? its better to keep them together so that you can better discern which setup is better, single or dual...
> that might not make sense to you, but when new cards appear it is important to know where they sit. against both dual and single configurations and that is what this list shows.... Fair doesn't come into it...


wrong'o

you can still compare SLI/CFX score with single cards on two table, but the score table would be more logical, since near all benchmark score table do so, except the Catzilla one which is funny since with a SLI of 580 i passed from Tiger *** to Catzilla * when i changed for the 770 and here it's 2900ish for the SLI and 2600ish for the 770, indeed Unigine Valley is less CPU dependent than Catzilla

but if you don't want to it's as rtwjunkie wrote.

for me a 770 doesn't belong under the 55th place due to CFX/SLI being in the same "league"  i know it would give a lot of work to sort all the score in 2 table so better keep it like that


----------



## purecain (Dec 3, 2013)

yes they ALL DO....on every site.... the numbers are split, that's the point.... that's why we have this thread... I want them together...


you can see exactly where dual and single systems meet... *this is important*....

ive added Fastest single card system - moniker....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 3, 2013)

purecain said:


> ive added Fastest single card system - moniker....



well now ... GET THAT R9-290X (single) ABOVE THAT ONE! its a shame! a Titan as the fastest single card ... where are the 780ti and the R9-290X who, are said to put the Titan at the place where it belongs!  (bad joke i know )


----------



## gabber640 (Dec 4, 2013)

Palit GTX 660 (MOD Bios OC) 1250MHz 1500 MHz Boost Clock: 1255 MHz With Standard cooling!!! 74 grad Beye Full Power) POWER LIMIT 150 watt unfortunately unfortunately unfortunately.......
NEW 05.12.2013


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 4, 2013)

I took out No5. ---------------5529*purecain *2x R9 290x@1110mhz gpu/1300mhz mem

With 2x XFX 290x 1100MHz/1250MHz +38v 
5575 score


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 5, 2013)

Man my board died today, the same day I get my 2x 290x GPUs. It will try to power on and then shuts down. Tried 2 PSUs other mems and GPU. ASUS RMAs are the worst, last time I did an RMA they sent me 2 bad boards in a row.


----------



## Wastedslayer (Dec 6, 2013)

-4386*Wastedslayer*GTX 780 classified@1437mhz gpu/7800mhz mem 3770k@4.5Ghz achieved with Arctic Accelero Hybrid

That is false, Im on full water.


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 7, 2013)

GreiverBlade said:


> well now ... GET THAT R9-290X (single) ABOVE THAT ONE! its a shame! a Titan as the fastest single card ... where are the 780ti and the R9-290X who, are said to put the Titan at the place where it belongs!  (bad joke i know )



Here is one 780Ti
 Unigine Valley 1.0 Requested Settings
GTX 780 Ti Skynet Bios - 
GPU - 1455Mhz
Mem - 3835Mhz
Score - 4919


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sapphire R9 290 w/ Accelero Xtreme III

1100/1400


----------



## purecain (Dec 8, 2013)

I'll update the leaderboard over the next day or so... some good scores being posted...

keep it up... good luck everyone...


----------



## radrok (Dec 8, 2013)

almokinsgov said:


> Here is one 780Ti
> Unigine Valley 1.0 Requested Settings
> GTX 780 Ti Skynet Bios -
> GPU - 1455Mhz
> ...




What kind of voltage did you need to reach that core clock?


----------



## HammerON (Dec 8, 2013)

almokinsgov said:


> Here is one 780Ti
> Unigine Valley 1.0 Requested Settings
> GTX 780 Ti Skynet Bios -
> GPU - 1455Mhz
> ...


Need a screenshot please


----------



## purecain (Dec 9, 2013)

suspect scores wont get added... there are already a couple I'm not sure about in the list...  I might start a new list underneath called named and shamed No1c@nt no2c@nt and so on....lol jk


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 9, 2013)

purecain said:


> suspect scores wont get added... there are already a couple I'm not sure about in the list...  I might start a new list underneath called named and shamed No1c@nt no2c@nt and so on....lol jk



MY score wasn't added


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

radrok said:


> What kind of voltage did you need to reach that core clock?


 I used the Skynet Bios with 1.212v


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Need a screenshot please


 Lucky i screenshot everything


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

Delivered


----------



## radrok (Dec 10, 2013)

Must be a hell of a lottery chip if it can do that with 1.212v, I recall I haven't seen a single chip go over 1320 Mhz (with that little voltage) on OCN.


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

purecain said:


> suspect scores wont get added... there are already a couple I'm not sure about in the list...  I might start a new list underneath called named and shamed No1c@nt no2c@nt and so on....lol jk



can i be added now


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

radrok said:


> Must be a hell of a lottery chip if it can do that with 1.212v, I recall I haven't seen a single chip go over 1320 Mhz (with that little voltage) on OCN.



I was able to get to 1.3Ghz on the stock voltage, I think I won the silicon lottery with this card but the only things is  that it has terrible coil whine. I can live with that though if im getting such good overclocks.

i just installed installed the 780Ti Wateblock so i could start doing 1.212


----------



## radrok (Dec 10, 2013)

I need about 1.42v for 1450 MHz so, yes, you won that lottery big time 

I hope I'll get a good 780Ti, eyeing that kingpin version currently.

Would love to shoot for 1.600 Mhz


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

radrok said:


> I need about 1.42v for 1450 MHz so, yes, you won that lottery big time
> 
> I hope I'll get a good 780Ti, eyeing that kingpin version currently.
> 
> Would love to shoot for 1.600 Mhz




What do you use to overvolt your card, at the moment im using Precision X. Which is locked to 1.212 Max


----------



## radrok (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm using afterburner 16 but you can't overvolt a 780 ti, it still hasn't been "cracked".


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey, *almokinsgov*?  Do us GK110 guys a favour?  Bench your card on 3DMark Firestrike and post your results up? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/3dmark-2013.179767/page-18


----------



## rak526 (Dec 10, 2013)

Did some overclocking on my 280Xs. 1050 core/1650 memory.


----------



## almokinsgov (Dec 10, 2013)

I was looking around on the 780 Ti Owners club and there was a LLC overvolt workaround to get 1.3 but it mucked up my clocks *rollseyes*

i did a ghetto run on firestrike got 11K

when i get all back to normal ill post proper results


----------



## purecain (Dec 12, 2013)

I havnt updated any yet, I will leave a note when I do, so people can see there new placement... np...


----------



## fullinfusion (Dec 13, 2013)

almokinsgov said:


> Delivered


Holy SHIT man! that single OVERCLOCKED card is looking awesome over my cardz.. I think you hit the lottery for sure on that card


----------



## radrok (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah GK110's revision is insane


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 13, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Sapphire R9 290 w/ Accelero Xtreme III
> 
> 1100/1400


score still wasn't added


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 14, 2013)

broken pixel said:


> I took out No5. ---------------5529*purecain *2x R9 290x@1110mhz gpu/1300mhz mem
> 
> With 2x XFX 290x 1100MHz/1250MHz +38v
> 5575 score



*purecain would you mind updating the scores please kind sir, thanks! *
*
5708 *
With 2x XFX 290x 1100MHz/1500MHz +100
3930K 4.9GHz


----------



## petedread (Dec 20, 2013)

Not had time to do any decent overclocking but I have some time off over xmass to take advantage of my PLX chip and MB PCIe power connecter. I think these mite help boost scores. Both cards will do 1190gpu and at least 1450mem but for now they are at -1100gpu 1300mem, original bios.


----------



## petedread (Dec 20, 2013)

1190/1450 is with 100mv in Afterburner but I'll be unlocking a extra 50mv when I've got some time off. I think it will be really interesting to see how AB performs then.

That is if I get round to it before I sell these cards.


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 21, 2013)

petedread said:


> 1190/1450 is with 100mv in Afterburner but I'll be unlocking a extra 50mv when I've got some time off. I think it will be really interesting to see how AB performs then.
> 
> That is if I get round to it before I sell these cards.



Selling already? Did you buy them just to bench or is there another reason for selling?


----------



## purecain (Dec 27, 2013)

buying to bench is not really in keeping with the whole ''this is my 24/7 system''

because theres a 28day returns policy and it would be quite easy for me to order 3 gtx780ti's bench take a pic, put myself at the top and send back....

please wait on scores being updated... i'll add every legit score np... just pm me if I miss you and i'll add you up...

also I have this project to start and could do with some advice from the old timers here, or anyone knowledgable that used to use XS forum....

heres a link.... pls have a look... http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/help-me-choose-a-watercooling-kit-290x-xfire.196164/


----------



## broken pixel (Dec 27, 2013)

Sure would be nice if the OP could take some time to copy paste my score. Just a friendly reminder to update. It has been weeks since my two submitions and yes I took out your score twice with my 2x 290x GPUs purcain.  Yet no update even though you said you where updating the scores. Thanks for trying to keep up with this not so busy thread. Big smiles and a happy new year when it happens to all.


----------



## chomper (Jan 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> D1NKY FX8350 @4.4  HD7950 @ 1225/1750


 







Why are my scores so much lower when we have the same Hardware ?  do I need to make some adjustments ? cause I have my 7970 set over the Factory settings with the memory clock and core clock.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2014)

radrok said:


> Yeah GK110's revision is insane



B1 stepping!


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 3, 2014)

It is clear the OP responds yet does not update scores.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 3, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> It is clear the OP responds yet does not update scores.



Maybe he has more important things to do? Just a thought....


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Maybe he has more important things to do? Just a thought....


If that is true then he could at least state thread will no longer be updated


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

chomper said:


> Why are my scores so much lower when we have the same Hardware ?  do I need to make some adjustments ? cause I have my 7970 set over the Factory settings with the memory clock and core clock.
> View attachment 53701




The AA is half on mine! (4xAA)


----------



## chomper (Jan 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> The AA is half on mine! (4xAA)


 so don't do full screen when doing the benchmarks ?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

The preset is different, my anti-aliasing is half yours. Try running same settings as mine and try.


----------



## chomper (Jan 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> The preset is different, my anti-aliasing is half yours. Try running same settings as mine and try.


  I did and the results are barely the same.  the min fps went to 17.1 and max fps 60.9.


----------



## d1nky (Jan 3, 2014)

Something isn't right, check out the scores on the front page.


----------



## chomper (Jan 3, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Something isn't right, check out the scores on the front page.


my score is 1390.  still something doesn't make any sense.  Hope its not a hardware issue and that im just missing one configuration that I need to enable

do you use 3d mark for benchmark tests to ?


----------



## dj-electric (Jan 4, 2014)

By popular demand, GTX 780 Ti Ghz Edition
CPU is 4960X

Everything is stock clocked.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 4, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> By popular demand, GTX 780 Ti Ghz Edition
> CPU is 4960X
> 
> Everything is stock clocked.



Can you rerun that and use afterburner to record actual boost?


----------



## d1nky (Jan 4, 2014)

chomper said:


> my score is 1390.  still something doesn't make any sense.  Hope its not a hardware issue and that im just missing one configuration that I need to enable
> 
> do you use 3d mark for benchmark tests to ?



yea i have some here.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745


----------



## chomper (Jan 4, 2014)

d1nky said:


> yea i have some here.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/762043
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/6910745


 
Something is definitely not right. Im running an asus 7970 and my score on 3d mark is 6670.  and I have the same processor


----------



## d1nky (Jan 4, 2014)

chomper said:


> Something is definitely not right. Im running an asus 7970 and my score on 3d mark is 6670.  and I have the same processor




Start a new thread in the overclocking section. Post links and screenshots of scores and cpu/gpu settings. 

Me and others will try and help.

(remember my 7950 is oc'd pretty high, but should be around or better than a 7970)


----------



## the54thvoid (Jan 4, 2014)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> By popular demand, GTX 780 Ti Ghz Edition
> CPU is 4960X
> 
> Everything is stock clocked.




I re-benched at my gaming (everyday stable clocks), albeit with my 3930k at 4.4Ghz.

With my clocks at 1136 core (fixed boost) and 1752 I get 93.1fps and 3896 score.  It would be good to see your 4960 @ 4.4GHz or thereabouts.   It'd be interesting to see the benefits of the cpu speed hike.

Please note this score is not for listing - just as proof of score for comparison to DJ-Electric's 780Ti.


----------



## chomper (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok I fixed it. I had vysnc on but I still should be getting a higher FPS than 96.  Also on 3D mark my score stayed the same around 6600. I have wait for vertical refresh rate to always off in the CCC settings.  What else do I need to look for ?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 15, 2014)

since i changed my mobo to a Intel DQ77MK and my gpu to a R9-270 i re ran Valley for laugh and giggle ... meh... not so bad


----------



## freeleacher (Jan 18, 2014)

XFX R9 290 X2 crossfire.
Cant push overclock right now on standard cooling.
Core+ 6 mv on both vrm,
Power limit +30
Core clock 1050
Memory clock 1350
Fan curve manual 70% @ 90c
Max recorded temp during benchmark 83 on both


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 20, 2014)

It won't the op stopped adding scores, i have been waiting a month for my score that beat the ops spot to be added. Time to give this thread to someone who will update it.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> Sure would be nice if the OP could take some time to copy paste my score. Just a friendly reminder to update. It has been weeks since my two submitions and yes I took out your score twice with my 2x 290x GPUs purcain.  Yet no update even though you said you where updating the scores. Thanks for trying to keep up with this not so busy thread. Big smiles and a happy new year when it happens to all.





broken pixel said:


> It is clear the OP responds yet does not update scores.





broken pixel said:


> It won't the op stopped adding scores, i have been waiting a month for my score that beat the ops spot to be added. Time to give this thread to someone who will update it.


 
I think it is about time you open your own thread to keep track of scores if you do not like this one.
broken pixel - you seem to assume that purcain hasn't updated your score because it beat his out. To me that is just nonsense. Your sarcasm is not appreciated by the way -so tread carefully. If you would like to discuss this further, PM purcain and keep it out of this thread. Also feel free to PM me.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 28, 2014)

i don't care of that thread won't be updated ... but i wanted to laugh hard a good time ... luckily those bench are gpu bound still...


 

My FM2+ setup with a X4 760K @4.2 and the same R9 270 did 12pts more than my Xeon setup


----------



## petedread (Feb 3, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Selling already? Did you buy them just to bench or is there another reason for selling?


 I was going to sell them and get a couple of 780ti's. Decided to not sell in the end, and just get one 780ti to put in the haswel system. Think this is the best idea as Mantle could benefit xfire.


----------



## petedread (Feb 3, 2014)

14.1 drivers not helping valley scores.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 3, 2014)

petedread said:


> 14.1 drivers not helping valley scores.


Valley or heaven aren't mantle coded ... so yes obviously not helping  just the usual small boost of a new driver but nothing exceptional


----------



## petedread (Feb 4, 2014)

GreiverBlade said:


> Valley or heaven aren't mantle coded ... so yes obviously not helping  just the usual small boost of a new driver but nothing exceptional


 
Ok so just to be clear, 14.1 drivers are actually hurting valley scores. Rolling back to previous driver and valley scores back to normal. Not sure why you have brought Mantle up.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2014)

petedread said:


> Ok so just to be clear, 14.1 drivers are actually hurting valley scores. Rolling back to previous driver and valley scores back to normal. Not sure why you have brought Mantle up.


oh for nothing xD beta driver include optimisation and the 14.1 are "specialy" about Mantle


----------



## petedread (Feb 4, 2014)

But like you said, valley is not coded for Mantle. All I'm saying is that the new driver is hurting Directx performance. The Directx part of the new driver is not good for at least 290 290x it seems.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 4, 2014)

petedread said:


> But like you said, valley is not coded for Mantle. All I'm saying is that the new driver is hurting Directx performance. The Directx part of the new driver is not good for at least 290 290x it seems.



This time its you who dont get what i mean  those beta driver are to support and test Mantle so they might have fubar'ed something about DX's ...

i might test the beta driver later to see what BF4 (once the patch released) can be on my budget rig... 

and dont worry its not only for the 290 290X my 270 scored lower after test of the 14.1


----------



## petedread (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok gotcha now.
I'm looking forward to seeing how a budget system fairs. It would be ideal if they got the really big gains.
I wonder if fire strike and valley have plans to make a mantle patch? That would be cool.


----------



## TripGun (Feb 11, 2014)

Dated system. I was looking to upgrade but it still plays decent, think I will wait till next year for a socket r3.


----------



## typicalintrovert (Feb 12, 2014)

my 780 at 1223mhz.


----------



## purecain (Feb 16, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> If that is true then he could at least state thread will no longer be updated


thread will definatly be updated,  

not up to it atm... just be patient... keep posting scores...

interesting whats happening with mantle, its quick but jittery in bf4. texture pop in ect...


----------



## kingdiamond (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## redeye (Feb 18, 2014)

BTW EVGA precisionX used to set power target to 136%


----------



## Mydog (Feb 18, 2014)

Single 780 Ti Classified @1500 MHz Core and 2014 MHz memory speed 
No extreme cooling just regular custom water cooling build.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2014)

Wow - that is an amazing card you got ther
Let's see a run with both cards
Please


----------



## Mydog (Feb 19, 2014)

HammerON said:


> Wow - that is an amazing card you got ther
> Let's see a run with both cards
> Please



As the master commanded


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## ELiTRiGG3R (Feb 23, 2014)

Here is a mid range GPU, Well, I don't have 1080p monitor, I have a 900p monitor, I am going to post both x8aa and x4aa results here..


----------



## hitek84 (Mar 4, 2014)

Decided to give this a run at my daily driver clocks, I know I could go higher but I don't want to close everything I have running and reboot! 

i5 4670k at 4.4ghz 1.16v on Gigabyte Z87x UD3H and 2x4gb Patriot Viper 3 DDR3 9-9-9-24 1600

GTX 680 2gb SLI at 1202 core and 3206(6412) memory

*Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0*
FPS:
*96.9*
Score:
*4053*
Min FPS:
*37.1*
Max FPS:
*156.1*
*System*
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 9.18.13.3489 (2048MB) x2
*Settings*
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra


----------



## kingdiamond (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## kingdiamond (Mar 4, 2014)

i cant go further in my clocks, any advice??? i have a thermaltake purepower 700W, thanks!!!


----------



## rokazs1 (Mar 19, 2014)

Stock Q6600, GTX 560 @ 950mhz


----------



## xzerqiin (Mar 23, 2014)

^_^ 1250Mhz core/1850Mhz mem

borderline before visual defects at this stage.. xD


----------



## kingdiamond (Mar 30, 2014)

I CHANGE FROM A GTX 770 TO R9 280X VAPORX, AND LOST 400PTS


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 30, 2014)

kingdiamond said:


> View attachment 55845
> I CHANGE FROM A GTX 770 TO R9 280X VAPORX, AND LOST 400PTS



Did you clean your drivers enough??? Switching from AMD to Nvidia Drivers can have that affect on things

Intel i7 4770K @ 4.4 Ghz - EVGA GTX 780ti SC @ 1223 Core / 1824 Mem - Corsair Platinum @ 2666 Mhz

Whoops noticed I ran this a little wrong.... I ran it with x8AA not x4AA Well guess I got to do it again.


----------



## 20mmrain (Mar 30, 2014)

Sorry for the double post but here we go much better. Re-ran it with only x4AA

*Intel i7 4770K @ 4.4 Ghz - EVGA GTX 780ti SC @ 1223 Core / 1831 Mem - Corsair Platinum @ 2666 Mhz*




*Intel i7 4770K @ 4.4 Ghz - EVGA GTX 780ti SC @ 1243 Core / 1851 Mem - Corsair Platinum @ 2666 Mhz*
*Maybe can get a little higher. 



*


----------



## Sleepless (Apr 1, 2014)

Just ran my card, an EVGA 770 SC ACX. The core ran at 1306MHz and the memory is stable all the way up to 8252MHz. I wish I could pump more than just 12mv extra through the core, because with just that small of a bump I cant get any more speed out of it.


----------



## Z77 (Apr 1, 2014)

Stock i5 3570k, Asus/Sapphire Hd7850 2GB 980Mhz


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 8, 2014)

EVGA GTX780ti Classified 1358MHz Core, 1825MHz Memory.  Using 1.325v (Classified Software Tool).  Had some artifacts towards the end but bench finished - need moar volts (why I swapped out the Titan).  Not really pushing memory yet.

Core i73930k @ 4.4Ghz

I know I can go higher but I'd like to prep my water loop with some chilled water first before going with more voltage.  Still, even this run was at 50 degrees max.


----------



## Nossy (Apr 9, 2014)

Here's my new rig but unsure of OC so its pretty stock until i can grab a hand from a mate -_-


----------



## Nossy (Apr 9, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> EVGA GTX780ti Classified 1358MHz Core, 1825MHz Memory.  Using 1.325v (Classified Software Tool).  Had some artifacts towards the end but bench finished - need moar volts (why I swapped out the Titan).  Not really pushing memory yet.
> 
> Core i73930k @ 4.4Ghz
> 
> I know I can go higher but I'd like to prep my water loop with some chilled water first before going with more voltage.  Still, even this run was at 50 degrees max.


What have you done to your particular set up? Looks like we have similar-ish gear


----------



## the54thvoid (Apr 9, 2014)

Nossy said:


> What have you done to your particular set up? Looks like we have similar-ish gear



I have a 3930k at 4.4Ghz (slower than yours) but my 780ti is an EVGA Classified.  I can put a huge amount more voltage through it than a standard 780ti, which tops out at 1.21v - I believe.  My Titan had a NCP4206 voltage controller and that was able to be 'hacked' into to deliver more voltage.  The 780ti range (including the new Titan) are modified in the power delivery so the voltage hack on the 780 and Titan's doesn't work (again, I believe).
The Classified can go very high on voltage - I should be able to bench on my water set up at 1.4v and this should allow core clocks of over 1400Mhz if the silicon lottery works out.  The reason my score is higher is due to 3 things - I have a modified bios (no real power limit, unlocked volts), my set up is water cooled so temps are not an issue (yet!), and it is a classified card so I can use the Classified Software Tool which allows crazy voltage (1.65v) on the core.

I'm a lazy Sunday bencher though - MyDog and Khemist both have Classifieds and put me to shame.  In my defense - they are harder than me.


----------



## Nossy (Apr 9, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking, how do you plan on water cooling? Ie ( not a standard heat transfer) im a refrigeration engineer and been looking at options for a while now. The best two ways I can think of which are completly over kill are having a water bath that are usually used for fizzy machines or having a keg chiller( just chills the tube work). Either way iv guessed I require it to be above 0 degrees to stop condensation as itd be a right royal pain to stop that in the case. Both options can handle that with ease so you might find a keg riged up in my lounge. There is always the peltair options and stickingnthem to cpu blocks (lol) but id rather stick with the devil I know


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 10, 2014)

---------------5385*fullinfusion* 2 xR9 290 @1100mhz gpu/1300 mhz mem


----------



## broken pixel (Apr 12, 2014)

No6. ---------------5575broken pixel2 xR9 290@HD7950/7970@1200mhz gpu/1700mhz mem

My #6 spot with 5575 is bellow your #5 spot with 5385, seems legit, lol.

OP forgot to delete my 7950, 7970 from my 2x290 bench.


----------



## kingdiamond (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## kingdiamond (Apr 24, 2014)

i sold my sapphire vaporx, and got an asus directcu ii top r9 280x, and got 100 points with a touch of oc


----------



## WebTourist (May 4, 2014)

Score: 5098 / Mini Classy build - Intel 3960x @4.8  GPU 780ti Classified @1490/8200


----------



## ninja85 (May 7, 2014)

Recieved my new toy 

Score: 4678 i7 2700K@4,9Ghz - GTX 780 Ti 1358/7900( stock Voltage  )


----------



## ninja85 (May 8, 2014)

WebTourist said:


> Score: 5098 / Mini Classy build - Intel 3960x @4.8  GPU 780ti Classified @1490/8200



Fantastic Score!!! 

what a pity, theres no Voltage-Softmod for the Ti's :/


----------



## WebTourist (May 8, 2014)

Your card is awesome. 1350/7900 stock voltage (i can only 1300/7200 stock voltage)
If you had 1.5v like me you can do what you want .


----------



## ninja85 (May 8, 2014)

WebTourist said:


> Your card is awesome. 1350/7900 stock voltage (i can only 1300/7200 stock voltage)
> If you had 1.5v like me you can do what you want .



Ya dat wud b awesome, but unfortunately theres no softmod ATM 
With my previous card,780 , i hit 1306@1,315v...so m happier than ever^^ but i paid the regular onlineprice for a pretested ti to get that chip + hybrid from amazon


----------



## Brokenbc (May 10, 2014)

my r9 270


----------



## the54thvoid (May 10, 2014)

WebTourist said:


> Your card is awesome. 1350/7900 stock voltage (i can only 1300/7200 stock voltage)
> If you had 1.5v like me you can do what you want .



What cooling are you using on the Classy?


----------



## WebTourist (May 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> What cooling are you using on the Classy?



water  http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/3850.html


----------



## radrok (May 10, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> I have a 3930k at 4.4Ghz (slower than yours) but my 780ti is an EVGA Classified.  I can put a huge amount more voltage through it than a standard 780ti, which tops out at 1.21v - I believe.  My Titan had a NCP4206 voltage controller and that was able to be 'hacked' into to deliver more voltage.  The 780ti range (including the new Titan) are modified in the power delivery so the voltage hack on the 780 and Titan's doesn't work (again, I believe).
> The Classified can go very high on voltage - I should be able to bench on my water set up at 1.4v and this should allow core clocks of over 1400Mhz if the silicon lottery works out.  The reason my score is higher is due to 3 things - I have a modified bios (no real power limit, unlocked volts), my set up is water cooled so temps are not an issue (yet!), and it is a classified card so I can use the Classified Software Tool which allows crazy voltage (1.65v) on the core.
> 
> I'm a lazy Sunday bencher though - MyDog and Khemist both have Classifieds and put me to shame.  In my defense - they are harder than me.



Would love to try some 1.6v runs but I need to keep these cards alive


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 10, 2014)

radrok said:


> Would love to try some 1.6v runs but I need to keep these cards alive



Titans? 

Yeah reference Titan/780 PCB once you approach 1.35v and especially 1.4v they will go pop. I never exceed 1.26v on my 780.


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 10, 2014)

Recent run:






1502/7800 780 Classified -> 3770k @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## radrok (May 11, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Titans?
> 
> Yeah reference Titan/780 PCB once you approach 1.35v and especially 1.4v they will go pop. I never exceed 1.26v on my 780.



I run 1.4v daily 

Gets me 1400Mhz-ish clocks which is handy when playing on 4K.


----------



## ninja85 (May 11, 2014)

Wastedslayer said:


> Recent run:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



insane clocks :O wish there was a softmod for the ti's :-((((((


----------



## radrok (May 11, 2014)

ninja85 said:


> insane clocks :O wish there was a softmod for the ti's :-((((((



There actually is, it's called Classified 

Now, now seriously. I kinda hate that Nvidia locks down every single SKU and gets away by using cheap components in their PCBs.

ATI has higher board standards, look at how beefy ref 290/290x are.


----------



## ninja85 (May 11, 2014)

radrok said:


> There actually is, it's called Classified
> 
> Now, now seriously. I kinda hate that Nvidia locks down every single SKU and gets away by using cheap components in their PCBs.


Ya, i was thinkin bout the classy before i bought mine, but the coreclock i recieved with mine now, was too tempting xD i will probably hardmod it in the far future or let sumone do this 4 me  for now im good with it , there are less games at the moment I'm interessted in - only 1's will b Watch Dogs, gta 5(prevented myself from playing gta 5 on ps3 or watch any "new stunnishing video" in web), AC Unity maybe and my absolute favourite Witcher III ! the card is clocked to 928 in general(no boost) and even thats enough for any game. for the desktop i use nvidia inspector feature: multi display power saver - then it runs with 324mhz - and EVEN THAT is enough to play FIFA 14 highest ingame settings(this test happened coincidently)


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 11, 2014)

1542/7862 3770k @ 4.5Ghz. Think this is the end of the line for me, was starting to get some artifacts at the end of the run.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 11, 2014)

radrok said:


> There actually is, it's called Classified
> 
> Now, now seriously. I kinda hate that Nvidia locks down every single SKU and gets away by using cheap components in their PCBs.
> 
> ATI has higher board standards, look at how beefy ref 290/290x are.



Its because of Nvidia greenlight. Because of that, they can put the minimum on their reference gpus.

And why is greenlight in place? Its so that retards who have no business clocking and tweaking their cards wont blow them up. Less hassle for Nvidia and its vendors.

 Want to do anything beyond greenlight  should get non reference cards like DirectCU, Matrix, Lightning, Classified.


----------



## itsakjt (May 11, 2014)

GPU at 1200 MHz, Memory at 1707 MHz. Asus R9 280X 3GB TOP


----------



## Dan-H (May 12, 2014)

I did not get  a screen shot of my Son's system, but here it is.

Platform: Win 8.1 update 1 64bit
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770 stock speed 3.4GHz
GPU: MSI GTX 760 stock timings (not overclocked)

19x10 / 4xAA / Ultra

FPS 46.2
Score 1942
Min FPS: 22
Max FPS 87.8


----------



## Dan-H (May 12, 2014)

And on my system, which is nearly identical but with an OEM GPU


Platform: Win 8.1 update 1 64bit (Build 9200)
CPU: Intel Core i7 4770 stock speed 3.4GHz
GPU: Nvidia (Dell OEM) GT 635 
(stock, out of the box Dell xps 8700)

1600x1200 / 4xAA / Ultra

FPS 8.2
Score 342
Min FPS: 5.1
Max FPS 14.0

I guess it is a good thing I don't game on this system...


----------



## legion1capone (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Pinscher (May 29, 2014)

This seems fun, nice to see where systems are at.
1000gpu/1400mem


----------



## BasiL (May 30, 2014)

Haven't run Valley with 4x AA yet but here's my 8x AA score;

i7 4930k @ 4699
GTX 780 Ti SLI (2) @ 1242/1823


----------



## purecain (Jun 2, 2014)

nice cpu.... looking forward to some oc fun with a new 4970k once they are released... 4970k=4770k made properly...


----------



## BasiL (Jun 6, 2014)

purecain said:


> nice cpu.... looking forward to some oc fun with a new 4970k once they are released... 4970k=4770k made properly...


Thanks, the CPU is a nice one. I guess I'll have to  run the benchmark at 4x AA to qualify for a spot on the score board eh?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

itsakjt said:


> GPU at 1200 MHz, Memory at 1707 MHz. Asus R9 280X 3GB TOP



Does my score seem lower than it should given my clocks?

Core 1000mhz/Mem 1550mhz

It just seems on the low side. It never really wanted to leave 30 FPS. Could it be that I have a second monitor running along side the benchmark?





Turns out it was throtteling and I was right, score was too low.
Here it is now, with 10% Power Limit.
1100/1600


----------



## mrwizard200 (Jun 16, 2014)

770 Classy at 1241/7050...Mehhh


----------



## hanson1979 (Jul 22, 2014)

So here`s mine: 2 x GTX 770 4GB SLI running @ 1267/7800 OC BIOS


----------



## newconroer (Jul 22, 2014)

Will try with second card later in the week when it's back in.





Why do we use Valley still? Benchmarking without tessellation feels wrong.


----------



## Nossy (Jul 23, 2014)

New gpu really did help 

 although i'm now excessively poor and don't really know what i'm doing with OC haha


----------



## mingolito (Jul 23, 2014)

MSI R9280(NOT X)  What do you think? Temperatures are good?


----------



## newconroer (Jul 23, 2014)

mingolito said:


> MSI R9280(NOT X)  What do you think? Temperatures are good?




Hard to say, though if you undervolt some, it will bring them down.


----------



## usmc362 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not bad for a laptop


----------



## mingolito (Jul 24, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Hard to say, though if you undervolt some, it will bring them down.


Excuse you could explain it better....I do not understand English well--!!!!


----------



## newconroer (Jul 24, 2014)

mingolito said:


> Excuse you could explain it better....I do not understand English well--!!!!


Hi, graphics card voltage. If you lower it, it lowers temperatures.

See here : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...t-94c-while-gaming.201665/page-4#post-3139398


----------



## xzerqiin (Jul 25, 2014)

1100mhz core /1250mhz mem
low profile, undervolt.. :>


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 29, 2014)

I7-4790K-4.6, R9-290X-1245/1445


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 58099


I don't  know how you did that. Its almost unbelievable. Crazy score for that card. almost looks like a 770 sli score.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> I don't  know how you did that. Its almost unbelievable. Crazy score for that card. almost looks like a 770 sli score.


it can happens


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> it can happens


I am tempted to put my 770 back in my machine and see what gives...lol


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

It would be sad to me if my 770 outscored my 290x in this benchmark.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> I am tempted to put my 770 back in my machine and see what gives...lol


It will gives you great results are mine, which one have you


----------



## FireFox (Jul 30, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> It would be sad to me if my 770 outscored my 290x in this benchmark.



Could be


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> It will gives you great results are mine, which one have you


I have a pny gtx770 xlr8-1280/1800


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

I7-4790k-4.6-GTX770-1280/1800,------20fps better above...what am i missing?


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 30, 2014)

@Knoxx29 You missed some of the settings, the AA is supposed to be set at 4x. I'm definitely interested in seeing what other 770's can get on this benchmark though.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Jul 30, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> @Knoxx29 You missed some of the settings, the AA is supposed to be set at 4x. I'm definitely interested in seeing what other 770's can get on this benchmark though.


It says 4xAA on the results window... OH he missed the 4xAA. got it. Thanks


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2014)

*2435* - Still a little life left in an ageing system........ Sapphire R9 280X VapourX @ 1150mhz, Memory @ 1550, i7 930 @ 4.3gig (HT disabled as it's too toasty so will test to see if the extra 4 threads makes a difference sometime).


----------



## d1nky (Aug 5, 2014)

2700k and 7970 Matrix Plat (soon to be flashed to a 280x and then xfire 280x ) 

Not the best it could do but temps are high atm


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey guys...so it's my first time using a radeon card and my first time watercooling.
Wonder if you could help me out...I'm not sure if i did it correctly and card is second hand. (I picked it up for $375 with a koolance waterblock already installed)
I am using MSI Afterburner to adjust settings and it is all shown in screenshot. Highest temp card got to was only 55 degrees.... Cheers in advance for any advice on whether i have done it correctly or what else i can do to make it perform.



 

Regards,
Chris.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

My first run with my new 780ti. I7-4790k-4.6, GPU-1150/1750-stock


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Hey guys...so it's my first time using a radeon card and my first time watercooling.
> Wonder if you could help me out...I'm not sure if i did it correctly and card is second hand. (I picked it up for $375 with a koolance waterblock already installed)
> I am using MSI Afterburner to adjust settings and it is all shown in screenshot. Highest temp card got to was only 55 degrees.... Cheers in advance for any advice on whether i have done it correctly or what else i can do to make it perform.
> 
> ...


Thats a monster score. Pushed me out of the top three with 290x if its valid. I have never seen a higher core clock with that card. Was it stable?  I would put money on that card having hynix vram.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

flashed to 280x matrix


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> flashed to 280x matrix


Why did it go down?


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

not sure why, should be the same silicon and pcb as the 280x but something was different. It was hotter and didnt perform as well.

maybe asus have redesigned something in the 280x bios


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> not sure why, should be the same silicon and pcb as the 280x but something was different. It was hotter and didnt perform as well.
> 
> maybe asus have redesigned something in the 280x bios


Its probably something like slightly different vram timings or voltages.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

d1nky said:


> not sure why, should be the same silicon and pcb as the 280x but something was different. It was hotter and didnt perform as well.
> 
> maybe asus have redesigned something in the 280x bios


What would be the benefit of flashing to 280x anyway? Wouldn't editing the stock bios provide the same potential gains? voltage, clocks etc.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 9, 2014)

just testing it out, curiosity and all that. the 280x bios did have lower mem volts but oc'd the same.


----------



## Riktar (Aug 9, 2014)

R9 270 1100Mhz gpu 1500Mhz memory on a X5450 CPU in a G41C-GS Lga775 Mobo 8GB DDR3


----------



## TheHunter (Aug 9, 2014)

780 GTX @ 1228mhz boost, 4770K @ 4.6ghz


Score: 3580
fps: 85.6
min:36.8
max: 163.3


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 9, 2014)

I7-4790K, 780ti-1200/1800, moving up the ranks


----------



## xzerqiin (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill try and break a leg when I've finished my WC mod. I'll take that 290x seat soon. XD


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 11, 2014)

GTX 670 @  1306 MHz core and 1521 MHz memory
i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz
Windows 8.1 x64
Nvidia Forceware 340.43


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 11, 2014)

dcf-joe said:


> GTX 670 @  1306 MHz core and 1521 MHz memory
> i7 2600k @ 4.8 GHz
> Windows 8.1 x64
> Nvidia Forceware 340.43


Nice score for that card. squeezing every last bit out of it I imagine.


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 11, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> Thats a monster score. Pushed me out of the top three with 290x if its valid. I have never seen a higher core clock with that card. Was it stable?  I would put money on that card having hynix vram.


Hey, 

Yeah it was stable. (I dropped the clocks back 50mhz on core to get it stable) 
How do i check if it's hynix? I thought it was a shit score lol

Don't worry gpuz tells me it has hynix.  Now how can i get more voltage added to it and larger core/vram overclocks??
?


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 11, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> Nice score for that card. squeezing every last bit out of it I imagine.



I am trying man. I believe I have a little bit left out of the core. I tried upping the memory an additional 50 MHz last night, to no real avail.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 11, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Hey,
> 
> Yeah it was stable. (I dropped the clocks back 50mhz on core to get it stable)
> How do i check if it's hynix? I thought it was a shit score lol
> ...



I'm not sure how much more you could possibly get out of it.  Maybe like Buzz said- To infinity and beyond.


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 11, 2014)

Haha so there is no way to add more voltage to it? I know with my 680 I could use art money pro for more volts.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 11, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Haha so there is no way to add more voltage to it? I know with my 680 I could use art money pro for more volts.


I'm not sure. I never used art money pro. careful not to fry your card. good luck


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 12, 2014)

Damn....does anyone know on here whether my card is even voltage unlocked. Surely someone here has added more volts than max MSI afterburner slider allows.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 12, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Damn....does anyone know on here whether my card is even voltage unlocked. Surely someone here has added more volts than max MSI afterburner slider allows.


Whats the peak voltage you are able to reach with msi?


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure what it is but its only +100mv of stock.


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 12, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Not sure what it is but its only +100mv of stock.


You dont know?... Um.. thats not good.


renzkuken said:


> Not sure what it is but its only +100mv of stock.


You don't know?.... always know your specs and limits man. cmon. Im just trying to help. Sapphire Trixx utility should allow more voltage but dont use msi and trixx, just use one or the other. Pay close attention to your volts, gpu temps, vrm temps, power limits, etc.


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 12, 2014)

Does it really matter about voltage? I thought temperature was always the bottleneck? :/


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 12, 2014)

renzkuken said:


> Does it really matter about voltage? I thought temperature was always the bottleneck? :/


It matters to me in my setup. Im not going to install trixx and max out all the sliders then look at the temps without knowing everything about what im doing.  maybe I  just like to be more careful. I have some preset numbers that I am targeting that I consider to be in a safe range and Im going to try and reach those numbers with the least amount of voltage and temps as possible.


----------



## renzkuken (Aug 12, 2014)

AlienDemigod said:


> It matters to me in my setup. Im not going to install trixx and max out all the sliders then look at the temps without knowing everything about what im doing.  maybe I  just like to be more careful. I have some preset numbers that I am targeting that I consider to be in a safe range and Im going to try and reach those numbers with the least amount of voltage and temps as possible.


Well I start low and slowly increase. I know I can handle voltage cause PC is watercooled.


----------



## Lgn (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey guys, i just bought a new pc and i'm wondering if this is a good result for a stock cfg.


@ExtremeHD






@Ultra custom


----------



## AlienDemigod (Aug 16, 2014)

Lgn said:


> Hey guys, i just bought a new pc and i'm wondering if this is a good result for a stock cfg.
> 
> 
> @ExtremeHD
> ...


Looks like a decent score for stock. I have the same processor at 4.6 and a 780 ti. you can make a comparison with my score above.


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 17, 2014)

Alright, I was able to increase my score by 162 points by just increasing my memory clocks 232 MHz. I am actually only a couple of points off from a GTX 770 it seems according to the list on the first page of this thread!

Single GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce @ 1306 Mhz core / 1753 MHz memory
i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz


----------



## dcf-joe (Aug 17, 2014)

This is the absolute best that I can get this card to perform. I am happy, because with my single gtx 670, the score is between two scores that two separate gtx 770s achieved!

Single GTX 670 Gigabyte Windforce @ 1306 MHz core / 1851.5 MHz memory (stock cooler)
i7 2600K @ 4.8 GHz


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> @Knoxx29 You missed some of the settings, the AA is supposed to be set at 4x. I'm definitely interested in seeing what other 770's can get on this benchmark though.


So i did one again The benchmark with the right settings you can check it...

If you want I can do it with the AA set at 8x


----------



## Sleepless (Aug 21, 2014)

Knoxx29 said:


> So i did one again The benchmark with the right settings you can check it...
> 
> If you want I can do it with the AA set at 8x


I wouldn't worry about doing it again on 8x, glad to see it's updated though.


----------



## Lgn (Aug 22, 2014)

New score with a little bit of oc.

4790k@4,6
780 DCU II@1100/1603


----------



## Rdizz (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## webjeff (Aug 29, 2014)

I5 4690K @ 4.4
Asus 770 SLI @ 1201 core 7100 mem


----------



## ajax (Sep 2, 2014)

I decided to use this benchmark to overclock my entire system.
Stability tested using prime95 and running this benchmark in a continuous loop.
System is:
CPU: Intel i7 2600K @4400MHz (stock cooler)
MOBO: Asus P8Z68v-LE @100MHz (turbo disabled)
RAM: DDR3 G.Skill Ripjaws @2133MHz
GPU: Evga GTX780 ACX SC GPU @1395MHz GDDR5@ 3315MHz

The stock baseline for this system scored 3287
I tried overclocking the CPU and RAM (via fsb bump) and only got the CPU to 4228MHz and RAM @2200MHz for a total gain over stock of 92 points while keeping RAM@2133, FSB@100 lets me OC the CPU to 4400MHz using the stock intel cooler. This gave me a total gain of 104 points.
The GPU is overclocked to maximum long term stable frequencies.
CPU OC 29%, GPU OC 62%, GDDR5 OC 10.5%


----------



## Vistaron (Sep 5, 2014)

View attachment 58958
First attempt at posting my benchmark. Sorry for my mistake, I'll post the "Valley" Benchmark instead.

 .


----------



## Vistaron (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok, now this should be the right one.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 5, 2014)

What is an average(decent) score for a 290 stock?


----------



## purecain (Sep 5, 2014)

i'll update the leader board soon... we should have some x99 based pc's on here. including my own when I get round to it...

should be very interesting to see if and how much improvement there is...


----------



## springs113 (Sep 5, 2014)

purecain said:


> i'll update the leader board soon... we should have some x99 based pc's on here. including my own when I get round to it...
> 
> should be very interesting to see if and how much improvement there is...


What is an average score for a single 290 and in xfire?


----------



## ajax (Sep 6, 2014)

springs113 said:


> What is an average score for a single 290 and in xfire?



Read the first post and have a look...I think a non overclocked one is around 3420. You can also see other builds but pay attention to the CPU and GPU frequencies, most here are overclocked to some degree.


----------



## ursmeloman (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi peeps
i7 3770k @ 4.4ghz 
Crossfire Sapphire toxic R9 280x (undervolted) - Gigabyte 7970 Ghz (both cards @ 1100 / 1500)


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

So I have been running this benchmark all weekend and was a little upset that my score sucked...for my setup(not in my sig).  Low and behold it might have been my windows version(7).  
I barely break 3100 whether or not i overclocked my gpus(cpu left @ stock). 
I installed windows 8.1 last night and voila I am happy...instant jump while leaving all @stock.

FPS- from 65-70 to 93-95
Score- from 2900s-3150 to 4100-4200
Min- from 16-19 to 25-27
Max- from 135-145 to 160-175.

But why?  I thought windows 7 was suppose to be the better game driver so to speak.
Now seeing that jump curious to overclock a little.

My totals went as follows
105
4425
32.5
199.2

5820k@4.4ghz 
2 290s @ 1075core/mem @stock.
I'll upload photo a little later.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2014)

springs113 said:


> So I have been running this benchmark all weekend and was a little upset that my score sucked...for my setup(not in my sig).  Low and behold it might have been my windows version(7).
> I barely break 3100 whether or not i overclocked my gpus(cpu left @ stock).
> I installed windows 8.1 last night and voila I am happy...instant jump while leaving all @stock.
> 
> ...



Somethings not right, 2x290s at around 1050-1100 should give about 5k or more.

The scores you mentioned are similar to xfired 7950s/7970/680s etc

Also remember

_Preset: Custom
API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3d: Disabled
Monitors: Single
Anti Aliazing: x4
Full screen: yes
Resolution: 1920x1080

(No6. ---------------5529*purecain *2x R9 290x@1110mhz gpu/1300mhz mem - _not a massive oc from yours)

Im guessing software as an OS change made an impact, maybe try different drivers. Also make sure your mems are stable, kill all unessential processes, win7 usually is best for 3d benching. win8 is good for firestrike

_I barely break 3100 whether or not i overclocked my gpus(cpu left @ stock). - _this tells me there is a problem!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 7, 2014)

d1nky said:


> Somethings not right, 2x290s at around 1050-1100 should give about 5k or more.
> 
> The scores you mentioned are similar to xfired 7950s/7970/680s etc
> 
> ...



I don't know, but can you imagine what I was thinking @ a score of 3100.

Edit:  Firestrike is 15779.


----------



## d1nky (Sep 7, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I don't know, but can you imagine what I was thinking @ a score of 3100.
> 
> Edit:  Firestrike is 15779.



your firestrike score is just about there, from what i can see its about average.

I got a feeling your valley is corrupted or the drivers arent working with it. Maybe monitor your clocks and see if both cards are 100%, throttling or anything really.


----------



## Vistaron (Sep 8, 2014)

I did a bit of 'pc cleaning'  and it seems to help.


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 13, 2014)

X99 here!


----------



## Neolordz (Sep 13, 2014)

4820k 4.7Ghz OC, 1x R9-290X 1235Mhz (core)/5700Mhz (mem) OC. GPU Temps Min 34 max 48


----------



## The N (Sep 16, 2014)

I5 2500 @4.0GHz
Sapphire 7970 VaporX 3GB
Dominator 2x2GB 1600

*@ stock clocks (1050/1500)*





*@Heavily Oced  (1260/1625) Vcore 1.3v*





and its nearly caught my friend's AMd 290 at stock. less than a 100 points difference between both.
This GPU is SOLD couple of weeks back. Now i have Gigabyte 760  windforce 3x


----------



## MetalRacer (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## The N (Sep 17, 2014)

nice SLI scores there. normally these type of benchmarks support NVIDIA more than AMD. and due to better optimization ALI roxks


----------



## d1nky (Sep 17, 2014)

nice metal, nearly as fast as the guy who posted sli 780ti


----------



## The N (Sep 17, 2014)

this benchmark is alot helped from memory OC.......


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2014)

Here's my 770 at work.

1280 mhz core and 7800 mem, 1.21v


----------



## The N (Sep 17, 2014)

so my 7970 @1260/6500mhz did beat your 770 @1280/7800


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hehe yeah I know right, my best run ever was a 2691 pts. I have aimed for 2700 but my core wont go past 1300 and mem won't go beyond 7800, which is odd as I've seen reviews where they managed to get 8ghz on mem. Guess I dont have the best silicon in town ^^

Slight difference, I don't have to slap 1.3vcore on it to make it go there  (this is my actual 24/7 OC)


----------



## The N (Sep 18, 2014)

@Vayra86

actually this benchmark more dependant on Power of GPU. the more RAW power and more performance would be. Another fact that this program really gain more performance by Ocing Of GPU.

one thing i noticed that NVIDIA especially Kepler series has better memory Ocing potential besides core.. like yours whereas AMd lacks it. my 760 easily went to 7.2GHz stabled but in firestrike and 3dmrk 11. in valley i had to reduced it to 6.8GHz for stability. 

this 7970 vaporx memory max oced to 6.6GHz even in Firestrike and 3dmark11

bro i really want you to beat my 7970, i aimed for 290 and i coudnt beat it due to few points behind. just marginal difference. why dont you upp vcore a little and try for 1300mhz


----------



## The N (Sep 18, 2014)

@purecain 

Scores need to update.......


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

Alas, at 1311mhz Im really topped out and it doesn't really add to the performance / score anymore than my current OC. And I'm not unlocking the card to get more than 1.21v, at least not yet. Maybe when I'm in the market for a new GPU I will...

For 24/7 I always take it a notch back from absolute max clocks.

Interesting to see almost every config with 30-35 min. fps btw.


----------



## The N (Sep 18, 2014)

you have your point there. well i always buy GPu in used, i dont OC GPU for 24/7 Gaming. Just do for Benchmarking purpose. becoz i always go for extreme level OC on any GPU. pumped out maximum possible Juice from GPU by OCing.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hehe mine's a used (2nd hand) gpu as well.

Great position to be in as a buyer imo. 1 year behind spanking new and 1 tier below absolute high end = best deals.

Curious to see if I can pick up a 780 or 290 at reasonable price in 6 months. Things are already shaping up for it


----------



## l4mb (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't know why but my R9 280x scores waaay lower than most of you guys, i'm getting only 2001 points with a light OC to 1100/1550 =/
Any tips to improve my score?

(I know my mobo is crapy and 4gb ram might not be ideal, but would this make such a diference?)


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

You're not running 8x AA by chance?


----------



## l4mb (Sep 18, 2014)

Pretty sure I'm not, but I'll run it again in a couple hours and edit this post with the new info =)

Edit:
I tried it again, this time with default clocks, got 2033 points this time, what do you guys think about it ?


----------



## The N (Sep 19, 2014)

brother your score is a bit lower side because a stocked 280x i:e @1050 or 1070 core. will score around 22xx points with 53 or 54 FPS. and you're way lower than this even with 1100 core.  try to tweak in CCC and close some un use background application.


----------



## l4mb (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I'm running only the essential while benchmarking, what kind of tweaks are you talking about? The only thing i did was raising the power limit (use it with + 30% all the time), but did it trough afterburner...
What I noticed is that in most of my runs my fps go as low as 6, although in my last run at stock clocks i got 28~ minimum fps, i don't know what might be the problem =/


----------



## craigo (Sep 19, 2014)

Thermal throttling...


----------



## l4mb (Sep 19, 2014)

Temps never got past 69º while running the bechmark, is it bad?


----------



## springs113 (Sep 19, 2014)

Add me to that list please.


----------



## purecain (Sep 19, 2014)

i'll update the scores over the next day or so... ive been waiting for a slurry of Maxwell gpu scores...

the cards are out so its going to be interesting... if they beat 2 amd290x's by a margin i'll possibly be upgrading...

@d1nky- ive always had the full intention of installing watercooling to my cards. due to being knocked out by morphine ive been unable to do it... until now... looking at getting the kraken +x40 +heatsinks... its about 120 pounds per card...

ok just bought the water cooling.. a kraken x41 and x10 bracket+heatsinks... seem to be selling well...
so i'll update the scores after ive installed the new stuff next week...
                         looking forward to a benching session...


----------



## springs113 (Sep 20, 2014)

purecain said:


> i'll update the scores over the next day or so... ive been waiting for a slurry of Maxwell gpu scores...
> 
> the cards are out so its going to be interesting... if they beat 2 amd290x's by a margin i'll possibly be upgrading...
> 
> @d1nky- ive always had the full intention of installing watercooling to my cards. due to being knocked out by morphine ive been unable to do it... until now... looking at getting the kraken +x40 +heatsinks... its about 120 pounds per card...


I think my valley maybe corrupted though, I should be higher I've been told.  My firestrike scores are fine but my Valley seems to be slow.


----------



## The N (Sep 20, 2014)

l4mb said:


> Temps never got past 69º while running the bechmark, is it bad?



bro temp seems fine. but makes sure while running benchmark your fan speed is more than required especially in benchmark. i:e like 80%.  because there is memory clocks which somethings get hot and hold your performance bit low. 

also try to close all the un necessary programs through task manager. try to reinstall the ATI driver and go for latest Driver.  Set CCC to performance mode.


----------



## purecain (Sep 26, 2014)

updating scores... please let me know if you have been missed... thankyou

I have a kraken x41 with g10 waiting to be fitted to 290X. im hoping the pwm cooling arrives today. if it does I should be able to take a couple of places back.

im only watercooling one card to begin with as I only tend to have one card activated atm. i'll be benching with both cards. 

damn cant update the scores. something has gone wrong and it keeps adding EMAILBLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH everytime I edit... I just spent from 6am to 9am and all my work is gone.... I tried people. never had this problem before.
if it cant be fixed i'll copy the top 25scores which havnt become corrupt and start a fresh thread...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 27, 2014)

Is this the first run by GTX980s?

Haswell i7 4770K @ 4.7GHz, 2xEVGA GTX980 SCs @ GPU 1532MHz / Mem 8036MHz






My EK waterblocks are on backorder at FrozenCPU, as soon as I put these cards under water I'll overvolt them and see how fast they go


----------



## The N (Sep 27, 2014)

sir this is hell OCing to 980. this is the show of the day actually.  im sure it will go little further too, just unlock the voltage and you will get some more headroom to it.

Bro please post your scores with *ExremeHD *settings too.

@purecain

it seems like a bug to your first post. But Mod can better tell.


----------



## HipCheck (Sep 27, 2014)

***UPDATE***
To prevent clogging the servers, I have replaced the images rather than make new posts.
i-7 3770K @ 4.4GHz
2x SLI GTX 970 (Zotac)
1441 Boost/1803 Mem


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 27, 2014)

2500k @ 4.4GHz
GTX 970 SC


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 27, 2014)

I also own a GTX 980 so I will post that up as well later


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 27, 2014)

l4mb said:


> Thanks for the replies, I'm running only the essential while benchmarking, what kind of tweaks are you talking about? The only thing i did was raising the power limit (use it with + 30% all the time), but did it trough afterburner...
> What I noticed is that in most of my runs my fps go as low as 6, although in my last run at stock clocks i got 28~ minimum fps, i don't know what might be the problem =/


if not already, make sure the detail settings in CCC are all off, you don't want to enhance textures or force supersampling when running this as it will slow you down.  Also if your running your CPU at stock clocks it may be holding you back a little.

@purecain ...... I get the same, it may be a glitch since the last upgrade, make a short post in the comments and feedback for issues on the upgrade, you will see the thread..... link to your first post, maybe a simple fix.


----------



## HipCheck (Sep 27, 2014)

Extreme HD:


----------



## The N (Sep 27, 2014)

@HipCheck 

excellent score there, how much fan noise  you feel??? from the web review it   ain't annoyed at all. but i want your view on it. how silent the cooler i on maximum load???


----------



## HipCheck (Sep 27, 2014)

The N said:


> @HipCheck
> 
> excellent score there, how much fan noise  you feel??? from the web review it   ain't annoyed at all. but i want your view on it. how silent the cooler i on maximum load???



Thanks for the compliment!
In a semi open-air case with a bunch of holes I have cut out for fans, the GPU fans (at 100%) are probably comparable to my old card (a single Gigabyte Windforce GTX 780 TI OC) at 100%.....Nothing like the noisy-ass reference 290X fans or anything but still audible. During gaming, they get to about 70% due to my Afterburner fan profile and at that speed, you can hear them but the sound is nothing that bothers me, personally. I don't have an SPL meter, so I can't gurantee, but you get the idea.
I use Astro A50's anyway, so I never even hear a fan


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 27, 2014)

Went through the thread and made a table from scratch so this should have everybody including today's posts.

@purecain As far as I know you should be able to quote me and copy/past the formatted table onto the first page.



 Score | User | GPU | Clocks | CPU | GHz
6888 | Mydog | GTX 780 Classified SLI | 1305/1773 ||
6860 | MetalRacer | GTX Titan SLI || i7 4930K | 5.3
6542 | 15th Warlock | GTX 980 SC SLI | 1532/2009 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6154 | 15th Warlock | GTX Titan SC SLI |1186/1687 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6072 | D007 | GTX 980 SLI || i7 4770k |
6022 | HammerON | GTX 780 SLI MSI | 1124/1552 | i7 4770k | 4.7
6010 | springs113 | R9 290X/2X R9 290 CF | 1075/1250 | i7 5930k | 4.6
5983 | Vistaron | GTX 780Ti SLI ||   i7 4960X |
5745 | MetalRacer | GTX 780Ti |||
5708 | broken pixel | R9 290X CF | 1100/1500 | i7 3930k | 4.9         
5584 | fullinfusion | R9 290 CF | 1037/1360| i7 4790k | 4.8
5529 | purecain | R9 290X CF | 1100/1300||
5334 | Vistaron | GTX 780Ti SLI || i7 4960X |
5322 | freeleacher | R9 290X2 | 1050/1350||
5215 | Mydog | GTX 780Ti Classified | 1500/2014||
5183 | Nossy | GTX 780Ti SLI || i7 4930k |
5110 | fullinfusion | HD 7970 CF | 1280/1790 | i7 3770k |
5098 | WebTourist | GTX 780Ti Classified| 1490/2050 | i7 3960X |
4919 | almokinsgov | GTX 780Ti | 1456/1917||
4794 | broken pixel | HD 7970 CF | 1200/1700 | i7 3930k |
4776 | HipCheck | GTX 970 SLI Zotac || i7 3770k | 4.4
4752 | radrock | GTX Titan | 1400/1750 ||
4721 | Knoxx29 | GTX 770 SLI || i7 3770k |
4678 | ninja85   | GTX 780Ti | 1358/1975 | i7 2700k |
4655 | HammerON | GTX 780 SLI | 954/1502 | i7 4770k |
4606 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Classified | 1542/1965 | i7 3770k |4.5
4601 | Blin Dnero | HD 7970 CF | 1175/1600 ||
4594 | webjeff | GTX 770 SLI | 1201/1775 | i5 4690k | 4.4
4566 | hanson1979 | GTX 770 SLI | 1267/1950 | i7 4930k |
4532 | demo2fast | HD 7970 MATRIX CF | 1200/1650 ||
4532 | fullinfusion | HD 7970 CF | 1125/1575 | i7 3770k |
4526 | Knight091 | GTX 690 SLI || i7 3820 |
4425 | khemist | GTX Titan | 1320/1914 | i5 2500k | 5.0
4425 | broken pixel | HD 7950/7970 CF | 1200/1600 | i7 3930k | 4.7
4384 | the54thvoid | GTX 780Ti | 1358/1825 ||
4384 | D007 | GTX 680 SLI | 1118/1842||
4360 | ursmeloman | R9 280X/7970 CF | 1100/1500 | i7 3770k |
4335 | Mydog | HD 7970 CF | 1280/1700 | i7 3960X | 5.0
4323 | LAN deRf HA | GTX 660Ti SLI | 1267/1862 | i7 3770k |
4282 | junclj | GTX 680 SLI | 1150/1650 ||
4258 | 20mmrain | GTX 780Ti |1243/1851 ||
4252 | MetalRacer | GTX Titan |1190/1727 ||
4241 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Classified | 1358/1887 | i7 3770k | 4.5
4215 | AlienDemigod | GTX 780Ti | 1200/1800 | i7 4790k | 4.6
4206 | khemist | GTX Titan | 1236/1877 | i5 2500k | 5.0
4202 | HammerON | HD 7970 CF | 1100/1375 ||
4195 | radrok | GTX Titan | 1215/1883 | i7 3930k | 4.7
4192 | Rdizz | GTX 780Ti ||i7 4790k |
4165 | rak526 | R9 280X CF | 1050/1650 ||
4161 | Zerosub | HD 7970 CF | 1050/1375 | i7 3930k | 4.0
4095 | Red_or_Dead | HD 7950 CF | 1050/1600 ||
4057 | the54thvoid | GTX Titan | 1202/1751 | i7 3930k |
3988 | SonDa5 | R9 290X | 1273/1616 | i7 4770k |
3959 | EarthDog | GTX 780 | 1280/1603 | i7 4770k |
3957 | Wastedslayer | GTX 780 Lightning | 1385/1645 | i7 3770k | 4.5
3910 | ninja85 | GTX 780 | 1293/1800 | i7 2700k |
3905 | rak526 | R9 280X CF || i5 4670k |
3900 | 20mmrain | GTX Titan || i7 3930k | 4.6
3896 | 15th Warlock | R9 290X | 1150/1515 | i7 4770k | 4.7
3865 | Nossy | GTX 780Ti || i7 4930k |
3863 | Dj-ElectriC | GTX 780Ti || i7 4960X |
3847 | xtremesv | GTX 660Ti SLI | 1033/1675| i5 3570k |
3845 | Johan45 | GTX 580 SLI | 950/1260 | FX8350 | 5.3
3770 | Pinscher | HD 7970 | 1000/1400 | i5 2500k |
3660 | Lgn | GTX 780 | 1100/1603 | i7 4790k | 4.6
3656 | ajax | GTX 780 || i7 2600k | 4.4
3646 | typicalintrovert | GTX 780 | 1223/1502 | i5 3570k |
3580 | TheHunter | GTX 780 |1228/1502||
3542 | renzkuken |R9 290X | 1285/1625 | i5 3570k |
3499 | Neolordz |R9 290X | 1235/1425 | i7 4820k |
3474 | AlienDemigod | R9 290X |1245/1445 | i7 4790k |
3462 | MxPhenom 216 | GTX 780 | 1137/1550 | i7 4770k |
3428 | garbagejuicer | HD 7870 CF | 1175/1525 | FX8350 | 4.9
3352 | Paulenski | R9 290X | 1118/1500 | i7 3770k | 4.4
3340 | petedread | R9 290X | 1080/1362 | i7 4770k |
3311 | WhiteNoise | GTX 970 || i5 2500k | 4.4
3287 | Locksmith | GTX 970 || i7 4770k | 4.6
3197 | purecain | R9 290X | 1010/1350 | i7 2700k |
3164 | xzerqiin | R9 290 | 1100/1250 | i7 3960X |
3134 | rtwjunkie | GTX 780   | 863/1502 | i7 2600k |
3045 | Durvelle27 | HD 7870 CF | 1150/1450 | FX8320 |
3039 | HammerON | GTX 780 | 954/1502 | i7 4770k |
3007 | Rangerjr1 | HD 7970 | 1350/1880 | i7 3930k | 4.7
2990 | Durvelle27 | R9 290 | 1100/1440 | FX8350 |
2952 | HazMatt | GTX 770 | 1306/2063 | i5 2500k | 4.0
2902 | GreiverBlade | GTX 580 SLI | 900/1050 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
2884 | MightyMission | GTX 680 | 1259/1802 | i5 2500k |
2867 | Fatal | HD 6950 CF | 930/1420 | i7 950 |
2857 | MYPG0306 | GTX 780 | 967/1502 | i5 3570k |
2852 | ImJJames | HD 7850 CF | 1150/1400 | FX-6300 | 4.6
2797 | Dice | GTX 680 |  1300/1750 ||
2790 | D1NKY | HD 7970 ||i7 2700k |
2779 | petedread | HD 6970 CF | 880/1375 | i7 4770k |
2773 | Knoxx29 | GTX 770 | 1280/1800 | i7 4790k | 4.6
2756 | Arctucas | GTX 560Ti SLI | 1000/1100 ||
2748 | newconroer | R9 290 || i7 2600k |
2742 | erocker | HD 7970 | 1300/1700 | i7 3770k | 4.6
2732 | Durvelle | HD 7970 | 1300/1850 | FX8320 |
2704 | Maleko | GTX 770 || i7 4770k | 4.4
2700 | The N | HD 7970 | 1260/1625 | i5 2500k | 4.0
2693 | dcf-joe | GTX 670 |   1306/1851 | i7 2600k | 4.8
2688 | xzerqiin | HD 7970 | 1250/1850 | i7 3960X |
2666 | Z77 | HD 7850 CF | 980/1200 | i5 3570k |
2642 | Paulenski | HD 7850 CF | 1026/1395 | i7 3770k | 4.3
2640 | GreiverBlade | GTX 770 | 1268/1850 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
2639 | kingdiamond | GTX 770 | 1293/1944 | FX8350 |
2633 | Vayra86 | GTX 770 | 1280/1950 | i5 3570k |
2503 | D1NKY | HD 7950 | 1225/1750 | FX8350 | 4.4
2455 | xenocea | GTX 670 || i7 2700k | 4.9
2435 | Tatty_One | R9 280X | 1150/1550 | i7 930 | 4.3
2415 | EvolvA | GTX 670 | 1086/1702 | i5 3570k | 4.4
2394 | mingolito | R9 280 | 1202/1818 | FX8320 |
2392 | bozo6 | GTX 680   || X6 1100T |
2371 | kingdiamond | R9 280X | 1200/1750 | FX8350 |
2342 | itsakjt    | R9 280X | 1200/1707 | X4 955 |
2341 | Eroticus | HD 5870 CF | 890/1290 | i7 3930k |
2336 | puma99kd | GTX 670 DC2 4GB | 1135/1665 ||
2325 | Exceededgoku | HD 7970 Sapphire 6GB | 1149/1612 | FX8350 | 4.6
2320 | johnspack | GTX 480 SLI | 850/1000 | i7 950 | 4.0
2314 | shovenose | GTX 670 | 954/1550   i7 4770k |
2257 | AphexDreamer | R9 280X | 1100/1600 | FX8320 |
2123 | Fluffmeister | GTX 670 || i7 920 |
2107 | toilet pepper | HD 7950 | 1170/1470 | FX8320 |
1999 | HammerON | HD 7970 || i7 970 | 4.4
1979 | GreiverBlade | GTX 580 | 950/1175 | i7 920 |
1937 | Wrigleyvillain | HD 7950 |   1200/1350 | i5 3570k| 4.3
1909 | grunt_408 | HD 7950 || i7 920 | 3.8
1838 | legion1capone | GTX 580 || i5 3570k |
1804 | Delta6326 | HD 7870 |1200/1600   | Q6600 |
1759 | gabber640 | GTX 660 | 1250/1500   | i7 975 |
1754 | Brokenbc | R9 270 | 1210/1500 | X4 B50 |
1677 | Tatty_One | HD 7870 | 1220/1375 | i7 930 | 4.2
1647 | AlwaysHope | HD 7870 || i7 860 |
1640 | Riktar | R9 270 | 1100/1500   | Xeon X5450 |
1621 | GreiverBlade | R9 270 | 1050/1500 | Xeon E3-1275V2 |
1604 | _larry | HD 7770 CF | 1100/1300 | i5 3450 |
1534 | freakshow | GTX 480 | 830/1000 | i7 3770k | 4.7
1321 | gdallsk | HD 5870 | 1000/1300 | Q6600 |
1259 | Spider-Vice | HD 6870 | 900/1050 | Q6600| 3.0
1130 | rokazs1 | GTX 560 | 950/1000 | Q6600 |


----------



## springs113 (Sep 27, 2014)

But I'm not on there,I should be around the 5700 mark


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 27, 2014)

springs113 said:


> But I'm not on there,I should be around the 5700 mark


From the image above you ran it at 2560x1440, i'll be sure to update my last post once you run it at 1920x1080 though.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 27, 2014)

HazMatt said:


> From the image above you ran it at 2560x1440, i'll be sure to update my last post once you run it at 1920x1080 though.



I still think something is wrong, my firestrike scores are correct but this still seems off.  Don't you think?


----------



## D007 (Sep 28, 2014)

The screenshot is on 1080p ultra settings, 4xAA.
Also a GPUZ screenshot for the OC.

The drivers for the 9 series are absolute shit right now.. Just freaking horrible.



Also, if you wanted to know how the sli gtx 980's, can handle 4k Valley, on ultra settings, here's what I got.

I ran at Ultra settings.
3840X2160
AAX2

Scores
FPS: 53.1
Score: 2223
Min FPS: 29.5
Max FPS: 95.1

Terrible drivers but...
4k gaming is Aliiivveeeee!!!
Muahahahaha!!!


----------



## springs113 (Sep 28, 2014)

D007 said:


> The screenshot is on 1080p ultra settings, 4xAA.
> Also a GPUZ screenshot for the OC.
> 
> The drivers for the 9 series are absolute shit right now.. Just freaking horrible.
> ...


When I get home tonight I'll rerun the test I didn't even realize that ultra setting


----------



## Stardust342 (Sep 29, 2014)

purecain said:


> wtf is happening to the scores.... mod pls sort this out... ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah someone might want to fix that...


----------



## Locksmith (Sep 29, 2014)

cpu core is 4.6


----------



## D007 (Sep 29, 2014)

I should be number 4 now. When you updating the scores?


----------



## springs113 (Sep 29, 2014)

D007 said:


> I should be number 4 now. When you updating the scores?


Depends on what you got or that's my spot.


----------



## D007 (Sep 29, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Depends on what you got or that's my spot.


Page 28 near the bottom. 
With better drivers, the score would be better I bet.


----------



## Stardust342 (Sep 29, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Depends on what you got or that's my spot.


So you got 5700 with 290x + 2x290 ? Seems you should do better considering my 290x with slight OC got 3200...


----------



## springs113 (Sep 30, 2014)

D007 said:


> Page 28 near the bottom.
> With better drivers, the score would be better I bet.


Thanks but you are below me.


Stardust342 said:


> So you got 5700 with 290x + 2x290 ? Seems you should do better considering my 290x with slight OC got 3200...


That was at stock...but I am now in the 6gs.


----------



## D007 (Sep 30, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Thanks but you are below me.
> 
> That was at stock...but I am now in the 6gs.



You were looking at my 4k, UHD, score. ^^

My 1080p score is 6072.


----------



## Stardust342 (Sep 30, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Thanks but you are below me.
> 
> That was at stock...but I am now in the 6gs.


You should try it with only 1 290, see if there is any difference.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 30, 2014)

D007 said:


> You were looking at my 4k, UHD, score. ^^
> Lol I gotta run  this on my 780 setup
> 
> My 1080p score is 6072.





Stardust342 said:


> You should try it with only 1 290, see if there is any difference.


I will but first I'm tinkering with the bios and some oc'n.  I do feel that the score is kind of low for the hardware. But then I look at the firestrike scores...they seem more realistic.


----------



## Stardust342 (Sep 30, 2014)

springs113 said:


> I will but first I'm tinkering with the bios and some oc'n.  I do feel that the score is kind of low for the hardware. But then I look at the firestrike scores...they seem more realistic.


Yeah, firestrike is better for 3 or even 4 gpus. I read that someone on here got an improvement by disabling the third graphics card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 2, 2014)

Good for number 6th spot till these dam 980's start posting .

*fullinfusion* 2 xR9 290@1037mhz gpu/1360mhz mem


----------



## springs113 (Oct 2, 2014)

The GPUs are @1075 mem@stock.


----------



## purecain (Oct 3, 2014)

everytime I edit the scores, 10 or so scores are replaced with emailemailemail ect.... so keep adding your scores and I will add them all up as soon as this problem gets sorted... thanks..

also thanks  for the help HazMatt... unfortunately it wont let me copy and paste or add your quote to the first page. have a look in edit and advanced options and see if theres a way, if anyone knows how I can add hasmats table onto the first post just let me know and i'll get on it...

worked it out... big thanks to HazMatt...


----------



## HammerON (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad you were able to figure it out and thanks for updating


----------



## purecain (Oct 4, 2014)

my pleasure... im using this benchmark as a guide for my gpu upgrade path... ive also found another gpu intensive benchmark in shadow of mordor... im wondering if the bench is also in the demo...

when enough people have the game I might add that benchmark in another thread....

until then im looking forward to water cooling just one of my gpu's and seeing the performance improvement in this bench... my vrm sinks just arrived...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 4, 2014)

Well that be cool, and be sure to update us on the cooling


----------



## D007 (Oct 4, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Good for number 6th spot till these dam 980's start posting .
> 
> *fullinfusion* 2 xR9 290@1037mhz gpu/1360mhz mem



Meh the 980 drivers suck anyway. We won't get decent scores for a bit.


----------



## toppedro (Oct 5, 2014)

gtx 560 at 1000mhz clock and 1200mhz memory with i7 2600 at 3.4ghz


----------



## tanaka6149 (Oct 6, 2014)

Pushing hard with my old processor


----------



## purecain (Oct 6, 2014)

im getting my work space ready to add this lot to one of my 290's http://img.techpowerup.org/141006/20141006_223428.jpg






if its an impressive increase in fps in general with one card i'll no doubt water cool the other as well... one card is usually sat disabled, but with the arrivel of next gen gpu insensive games I think I will be needing both cards soon, im managing now as im not yet using a 4k monitor...


----------



## HipCheck (Oct 7, 2014)

New Results with GSkill DDR3-2133
i-7 3770K @ 4.4GHz
2x SLI Zotac GTX 970 @ 1445 Boost / 8000 Mem




 

 New GSkill DDR3-2133


----------



## purecain (Oct 8, 2014)

update and general advice for people considering buying /overclocking their 290's....

for the best benchmarking scores you'll find cards using Hynix instead of elpida gddr5 reach on average 300mhz higher when oc'd...

after much speculation by the bitmining community, 290's carrying Hynix gddr5 have also been proved to have better timings allowing them to do more work per clock cycle.

due to Hynix having a fire at their factory most AMD reference cards used elpida. as is the case with one of my cards possibly both.

*benching with the stock cooler sees the 290gpu being throttled as the temps spiral to 90+degrees*. there is also a bubbling effect of the paint in hot areas on the back side of the card...

so adding water cooling not only stops this completely but it also shows in games as everything seems to run much more fluid than it did before...

lastly Sapphire have recently released a new 290 tri-X oc. they use the amd reference card and as such the bios should be compatible with other early reference 290's.

im using the asus bios atm but I will experiment and run valley using both.

the NZXTx41 aio water cooling is by no means the same standard as the corsair varients imo.

the first thing I noticed was that both fans made irritating noises and the water block even made a weird sound... so I would advise buying the G10 bracket/VRM sinks/corsair aio watercooling.

the sounds have settled down now but the finished result is not what I expected. these are my first impressions from a retail sample. if things improve I will edit this post.


heres a few pics of the water cooling being fitted to one of my cards... im still working on clocks...

http://img.techpowerup.org/141008/20141007_100532.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/141008/20141007_113625.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/141008/20141007_115917.jpg

http://img.techpowerup.org/141008/20141007_141013.jpg

initial run * 3360* 290x at 1150mhz gpu/1295mhz mem up from 3197 max single card score...




and again single 290x@1180/1312 and still going... 




290x@1190/1264 1point away from the next position up on the leaderboard...



290x@1200/1264 10mhz on core yielded an extra 17points.


----------



## purecain (Oct 9, 2014)

R9 290@1220/1264




getting there... 

last bench of the day... R9 290@1240/1256




im happy with the improvement so far... 3514 on a single card. i'll try one more run tomorrow before I start benching both cards...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 9, 2014)

purecain said:


> R9 290@1220/1264
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the stock clocks?

And love the pictures of your water cooling mod. The memory coolers look like big gold nuggets


----------



## purecain (Oct 10, 2014)

the card is a HIS R9 290X bf4 edition with stock clocks @925/1250 and @1240/1270 the card still has a little more to give.

im going to go straight for 1270/1275 and see if that bumps my score up past 3550... I just wish I had picked up a card with Hynix memory... the extra bandwidth would of been a big help.

also has anyone seen those videos on YouTube of game timed bench's being run on gtx780/Ti/980 and R9 290x. the fps on the 290 are better in that particular setup than the 780. so power tune and NVidia's version of this throttling was in full effect. not so much on the gtx780Ti which in another video ran quicker than the newer gtx980. although the newer stream shaders are supposedly 40% more efficient, they are definitely not quicker. so the amount of shaders on the 980 is puzzling.
invariably when people upgrade their gpu, it is for extra performance so as to improve the quality of their gaming experience not just to use less power. not when upgrading costs $$$$

the gtx980 performs well out of the box, but compared to a water cooled gtx780Ti it is not going to be much quicker if at all. and the 290 was at times in front of both the 780ti and the 980. only not for very long and weather this was due to the stock card throttling... we will never know.

so I await better drivers and more gtx980 scores with much anticipation as I was going to upgrade. now im not so sure...

this close up is for you fullinfusion....  "Never Throttle edition 290x" its here to kick ass and chew gum... and its all outa gum!!!!!




R9 290x @ 1180/1398


----------



## z1tu (Oct 11, 2014)

First time doing Valley, i5 4690K @ 4.5Ghz, Palit GTX 780 SuperJetstream @ 1241Mhz Core, 1584Mhz Mem


----------



## purecain (Oct 11, 2014)

R9 290x@1130/1395 still trying to find the sweet spot...





I am so tempted to buy a GTX980... ive installed my second 290x again and I ran valley... heres my initial run 290x xfire @ 1000/1300mhz


----------



## The N (Oct 12, 2014)

@purecain 

Xfire score isn\'t at its best. should be more around 140 fps and close to 5600 points.  anyways sir do some more overclocking soemthing close to 1200mhz. you might beat 780 jetstream. score above yours.


----------



## purecain (Oct 13, 2014)

yep Ive been tied up but im looking forward to having a proper session now im running xfire... shadow of mordor was smooth before but it feels much more fluid with xfire... everyone should get that game btw...had a lot of fun with it...


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2014)

purecain said:


> R9 290x@1130/1395 still trying to find the sweet spot...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just for shits and giggles try setting the clock I'm an 5 MHz increase like 925-930-935.... Try it because these dam cards will go south real fast if you don't find its multi. Mine is in "5" and any value increase above or below 5mhz bumps retard the card and numbers. And I find memory at let's say 1350 will suck if I run 1007 core and 1350 mem but if I use 1323 memory the numbers really shoot up nicely.


----------



## Jetpil0t (Oct 14, 2014)

I find some of these scores a little random. I think CCC settings make more difference than many people are suggesting and not posting them makes this thread somewhat misleading for a lot of people.

My System:
i5 2500k@4.4Ghz
8GB 1866mhz DDR3
R9 290 @ 1100/1400
Samsung 850 Pro 256gb SSD

Posting 2800 @ the settings originally set out in the guidelines, with all the quality options enabled in Valley, using the default CCC settings. However if I simply disable tessellation, force down AF samples, enable "performance" mode for AF and set the Surface Format Optimization setting I can post 3200 and things more or less the same. But on top this, scores can fluctuate by more than 100 points between end to end benchmarks, so I don't know that Valley is even all that consistent in the first place.

Also there are a couple hundred points to be found running on an SSD vs HDD due to the skip or stutter you can get between scenes, which amounts to zero difference in actual game performance, so again just a small but misleading factor.


Valley is perfectly reasonable gaming benchmark, but unless people are exposing their CCC settings, it's kind of a pointless comparison. I came on here to compare my overclocked GPU performance against the same GPU on different CPUs and my performance against a stock 290x, but the scores here are all over the shop it's impossible to make a comparison.

I don't see how a single 7970 at any speed is faster than an overclocked 290, which according to this thread, multiple people seem capable of doing, on poorer CPUs in some cases, which makes no sense.

Unless of course, their CCC options are tweaked for daily use in games, which if you are using an older GPU you probably will tweak down some quality settings in CCC because you do get quite a bit more performance allowing you to push in game details a higher, which makes a lot of sense to do.

I mean if you really look at some of the scores posted on here for older Crossfire and SLi configurations in particular, you can tell things start to make no sense pretty fast.

No one is really calling any of this out either, which I think is kind of misleading, especially for newbies who might sit somewhat puzzled by their dismally low scores, wondering how these benchmarking wizards can post such substantial scores.

To be clear, I like Valley. It is great for testing overclock stability and cooling performance in games, as opposed to something like Furmark. However for benchmarking purposes, I think there are better alternatives.


----------



## The N (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetpil0t said:


> I don't see how a single 7970 at any speed is faster than an overclocked 290, which according to this thread, multiple people seem capable of doing, on poorer CPUs in some cases, which makes no sense.



Brother First of all 7970 is not clearer Equalizer of 290. but  *Only a very Heavily OCed* 7970 like VaporX, can equals or very close even touches single 290 (stock) score/performance in valley benchmark. i did 7970 vaporX to 2700 points which is quite close to my rival on other Forum Called "PakGamers" my Origin.

secondly not all 7970 can go higher @clocks. like reference 925core can max go to 1150mhz. which will score way lower to 290 in that case. i did Own a *SApphire 7970 vaporX* back a month. which has huge overclocking potential. like 1050mhz stock core and i achieved 1260mhz core through which i able to touch 2700 point in valley benchmark.

My Friend on other Forum scored *2761 Points (i7 2600K + 290 TriX 1000mhz core)*
while my top clocks 1260mhz Pass me to *2700 Milestone (i5 2500 + 7970 VaporX @1260/1625mhz)
*
so there is no trick CCC involve regarding scoring here. and another thing, at least not at my end. i dont know about others on this forum.
this benchmark don't need any haswell to score higher, a 2nd generation cpu would be more than enough due to the fact, its wholly depends on GPU (core and memory) The more you overclock, much better score will be.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetpil0t said:


> Also there are a couple hundred points to be found running on an SSD vs HDD due to the skip or stutter you can get between scenes, which amounts to zero difference in actual game performance, so again just a small but misleading factor.


That's just it, this isn't relevant to gaming at all, it's just E-peen status. ALL synthetic benchmarks are irrelevant, but that's not what these threads are about.


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2014)

valley is gpu dependant and as such gives you a good idea on how a card performs.  clocks become irrelevant when your cards memory is producing errors. or your gpu is having to throttle back the core.
@fullinfiusion- ive spent about an hour oc'in the cards and just saw your post... tricky to find that sweet spot... im only getting 5330 atm at 1040/1395... trying your method of 5mhz at a time...


----------



## z1tu (Oct 15, 2014)

purecain said:


> valley is gpu dependant and as such gives you a good idea on how a card performs.  clocks become irrelevant when your cards memory is producing errors. or your gpu is having to throttle back the core.


Then why isn't everyone doing furmark and rating gpus like that? Sure, it's fun to see these tests and how smooth they run but they still usually perform differently than a game.


----------



## Vayra86 (Oct 15, 2014)

The N said:


> this benchmark don't need any haswell to score higher, a 2nd generation cpu would be more than enough due to the fact, its wholly depends on GPU (core and memory) The more you overclock, much better score will be.



Wrong. You can consistently see faster CPU's score higher in virtually every benchmark suite, be it 3dMark or Unigine benches. i7's almost always outpace i5's of the same gen, FX 8xxx are usually on par with the i5's. Even when they are a few multipliers apart. Also in game, an i7 will always perform better with the same GPU than an i5 would. It's only 5%-7%, but it is definitely noticeable.

Almost nothing is completely gpu limited, as stated elsewhere, and even an SSD will influence results, not to mention RAM config.

For real world usefulness any Valley benches in the higher score range that deviate by 100 points should be considered similar results. You could very well score anything within a 100 point range spread with exactly the same rig at the same settings. Also, real world gains within this 100 point margin are really negligible, we are talking about a 1-2 avg fps difference here which is simply nothing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 15, 2014)

Strange then, when I ran the test with my old Bloomfield i7 930 @ 4.3gig I realised I had HT disabled (it was in the summer and hot), so all GPU settings remained and I ran it 10 minutes later with HT enabled, nothing else touched apart from  a slight raise in VCore to accomodate the HT and I scored 140 points less.  When I get home I am going to run it again with this 2 core chip and see how the scores compare.


----------



## The N (Oct 15, 2014)

Vayra86 said:


> Wrong. You can consistently see faster CPU's score higher in virtually every benchmark suite, be it 3dMark or Unigine benches. i7's almost always outpace i5's of the same gen, FX 8xxx are usually on par with the i5's. Even when they are a few multipliers apart. Also in game, an i7 will always perform better with the same GPU than an i5 would. It's only 5%-7%, but it is definitely noticeable.



Bro CPU may be give you 20-40 points extra but higher CPU doesn't mean it will give you 100 or 200 point extra. i was comparing with i7 setup in my last post you can see the difference. 800mhz difference between i7 and i5 clock rate. still my setup manage to get close to 290 score.  ALL 3DMARK benchmarks relies on every component of your rig. even SSD. but in valley it is 80-90% on GPU.  



Vayra86 said:


> Almost nothing is completely gpu limited, as stated elsewhere, and even an SSD will influence results, not to mention RAM config.



Yes in 3DMARK benchmarks depends on bits of rigs. i never used SSD but i heard SSd have impact on scores too especially in 3DMARK. 



Vayra86 said:


> For real world usefulness any Valley benches in the higher score range that deviate by 100 points should be considered similar results. You could very well score anything within a 100 point range spread with exactly the same rig at the same settings. Also, real world gains within this 100 point margin are really negligible, we are talking about a 1-2 avg fps difference here which is simply nothing.



bro we should know here, why are we benching here. its all about competition and comparison with others.  and for competition i really likes to go hard on GPU to analyze my GPU's potential.   In valley benchamrk its all about points, every 20mhz OC gives you 20 or 30 point extend.  so even 10 points needs a little effort it won't comes in free. Bro benching is just FUN, i do becasue  i would like to do, 80%benching and 20%gaming these days. Ocing is damn FUN, but one should have a courage to do, and needs Big HEART inside you. its not for KIDs.

In Real world gaming, GPU/CPU performs totally different, even 5FPS improvemnt with OC is unnoticeable. so OC in games is no beneficial.


----------



## The N (Oct 15, 2014)

so guys i just bought MSI 7950 TF III, only becuase i haven't used it yet. so before going to maxwell or kepler 7xx series, i want to test predecessor of tahiti.

Core i5 2500K @4.5GHz
MSI 7950 3GB TwinFrozer III @1220/1500 MHz/Voltage @1.30v MAX 
Gskill 4GB 1600/7.8.7.24 2T






i beated my own 7970 vaporx @1180/1600 MHz......................Hell YEah.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2014)

strong card... glad you've had some good luck The N...

im getting 5366points@ 1040/1395




again at 1050/1395


----------



## purecain (Oct 15, 2014)

cpu @ 3Ghz 3.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz(what im running now)  has almost no effect on score... you cant compare furmark to Valley as furmark was designed to see if gpu overclocks were stable, or at least that's what I used it for... until it had been around for 12 months when new gpus came out and started switching themselves off due to the thermal temperatures being off the table. cards were dying/psu's popping.... so I decided not to ever use it again. not even for a second on any of my cards... I would like the solder on my cards not to turn into liquid... lol  

Valley is fine as it gives us a very good idea which cards will perform well with this years games....

im thinking of going the 980 route... but I don't want to buy the card and have a better version come out 2months down the road... what to do...


----------



## z1tu (Oct 16, 2014)

purecain said:


> cpu @ 3Ghz 3.5Ghz and 4.4Ghz(what im running now)  has almost no effect on score... you cant compare furmark to Valley as furmark was designed to see if gpu overclocks were stable, or at least that's what I used it for... until it had been around for 12 months when new gpus came out and started switching themselves off due to the thermal temperatures being off the table. cards were dying/psu's popping.... so I decided not to ever use it again. not even for a second on any of my cards... I would like the solder on my cards not to turn into liquid... lol
> 
> Valley is fine as it gives us a very good idea which cards will perform well with this years games....
> 
> im thinking of going the 980 route... but I don't want to buy the card and have a better version come out 2months down the road... what to do...


You'll always be in that position if you think about it. These cards have already been out for what, a month now? You'll be waiting 2 months and probably nothing will come out and you'll be thinking "yeah, something's bound to come out anytime now, I've already waited 2 months, one more can't hurt". You already have a good setup so why are you thinking to upgrade, for the energy and temp savings? (good reason, I'm just asking)


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 16, 2014)

purecain said:


> im thinking of going the 980 route... but I don't want to buy the card and have a better version come out 2months down the road... what to do...



FWIW the 980 will most likely overclock high enough to match my 780ti (which scored 105 in valley at crazy clocks).  An overclocked 980 will beat a 290x by a decent margin alone (review sites talking 20%+).  But, there will almost certainly be a larger Maxwell card to come, probably based on any HPC part.  Unless the energy bill is noticeable, I wouldn't move away from 2 x 290X's.  The gains in performance versus the price step up aren't worth it, especially with 'something' round the corner.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 17, 2014)

@purecain
Update..

single GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G TwinFrozer V

Been Pushing it, since I broke her in..

OC
1521Mhz GPU
8000Mhz Vram

I noticed in the leader-board my CPU is wrong.. its a 4790K devil canyon ..  u have 4770K
OC @ 4.7Ghz

New Score, should take to up to  just below you.

Thanks Pal..


----------



## The N (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice Overclock there on 970 @Locksmith  But you marginally beat 290X of @purecain


----------



## z1tu (Oct 17, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> @purecain
> Update..
> 
> single GTX 970 MSI Gaming 4G TwinFrozer V
> ...


This is why I was saying these tests don't do justice to the cards, all that overclock and you can't beat my score, which you should. In games however, the story is different, your overclocked 970 will have higher fps than mine. I wonder if there are any new games out there that paint the picture differently and have these new cards perform worse than their older counterparts.


----------



## The N (Oct 17, 2014)

well that level of ocing, 970 should beat 780.  officially and with many reviews 970 better to 780 but real testing differenct story.  @Locksmith  may be you need some tweaking in testing environment. but still won't make any noticeable difference.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 17, 2014)

The N said:


> Nice Overclock there on 970 @Locksmith  But you marginally beat 290X of @purecain



Thanks pal... 

EDIT:
@purecain 
new Score.... 
GPU 1534Mhz Ram 8032Mhz
View attachment 59774


----------



## purecain (Oct 21, 2014)

@z1tu was out of it there for a few days.... it would be the power bill... I watched a few youtube videos of the 290 vs 780Ti vs 980 split screen timed demo through bf4, crisis 3 and metro2033. the most surprising thing is the 3 cards have near identical performance...

the amount of extra frames in game using a 980 was 3fps... ive heard in some scenarios the card pulls even further ahead but I think its the new AA method being implemented within the new architechture where it takes half the sample info it did before and then uses alternating positions & frames to produce the AA effect, which plays as bigger part as the more efficient shaders. (I like the new AA method btw as using less data to get the same result can only help with latency and give the card more power for other jobs)

if the 980 had 500more shaders I would buy one right now... although I hear AMD are in need of some revenue and their cards will be out in just a few months. for the sake of keeping the competition alive and prices reasonable I may support them.

a sub £400 40% more efficient 2816 shader gpu, that ran at 1400mhz(1800mhzOC) with 8gb of 7000mhz Gddr5 would put a smile on face.

that's 'if' the efficiency of the new 20nm node crosses over to AMD's latest iteration.


----------



## kurosenpai (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey its my first time in this techpowerup forums so HI everyone.

Just bought the Zotac GTX 970 AMP Omega and I wanna share my Valley Score too.
Mind you Im using my old i5 3450 so I think I might get a bit bottleneck here. ( Correct me if Iam wrong )

1102/1762 boost 1441mhz






then i overclock it a bit

1302/1862 boost 1600mhz ish or something i dont remember


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 22, 2014)

I3770K @4.6GHz
EVGA GTX 780Ti Superclocked @ (+130Mhz GPU / +247MHz Memory)


----------



## kurosenpai (Oct 22, 2014)

PainfulByte said:


> I3770K @4.6GHz
> EVGA GTX 780Ti Superclocked @ (+130Mhz GPU / +247MHz Memory)


Wow, gtx 780ti sure is a powerful card. How the performance on Ultra setting with 4xaa? I have a friend that is selling me his gtx 780ti cheap, like dirt cheap and thinking of buying it for my self


----------



## z1tu (Oct 22, 2014)

purecain said:


> a sub £400 40% more efficient 2816 shader gpu, that ran at 1400mhz(1800mhzOC) with 8gb of 7000mhz Gddr5 would put a smile on face.
> 
> that's 'if' the efficiency of the new 20nm node crosses over to AMD's latest iteration.


That's just rainbows and unicorns hoping there to be honest, not likely to happen in the near future. And I seriously doubt AMD will come out with a new gpu this year.


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 22, 2014)

As requested. Ultra & 4x AA.

I7-3770K @4.6GHz
EVGA GTX 780Ti Superclocked @ (+130Mhz GPU / +247MHz Memory)

If you have an GTX970, I'd forego the 780Ti and go with a second 970GTX if possible. That would destroy a 780Ti.


----------



## The N (Oct 22, 2014)

if i Crossfire 7950 i will close or equal to 970, but scaling and optimization lacking might be a problem with AMD


----------



## kurosenpai (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi Thanks for the score PainfulByte.  I think I might going to upgrade my processor first and thinking of getting the processor like yours. That i7 3770k processor is Ivy Bridge if Im not mistaken? May I know your temperature when running Valley benchmark with 780ti SC of yours there? Mine is like 68 - 70 degree celcius on load and 38-39 on idle. My ambient temperature is 34degree.


----------



## The N (Oct 23, 2014)

my 7950 able to Oced 1500mhz on memory, i wanna go above, i have seen many people with 1800mhz , any suggestion


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 23, 2014)

@kurosenpai, The i7-3770k is indeed Ivy Bridge. Mine levels off at 75C when running prime95 with the maximum heat test, which is not too shabby for an Ivy Bridge.

Processor does have a huge impact on Unigine and also 3dMark for that matter.

Cheers


----------



## kurosenpai (Oct 23, 2014)

PainfulByte said:


> @kurosenpai, The i7-3770k is indeed Ivy Bridge. Mine levels off at 75C when running prime95 with the maximum heat test, which is not too shabby for an Ivy Bridge.
> 
> Processor does have a huge impact on Unigine and also 3dMark for that matter.
> 
> Cheers



LOL I was actually asking for your gpu temperature. Sorry for not making it clear enough.


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 23, 2014)

Managed to better my 2435 score that I achieved with a 17 930 with a dual core! The dual core was also clocked slower but to be fair the GPU was clocked a bit higher.....

Sapphire R9 280X VapourX @ 1190/1550, Pentium G3258 Anniversary @ 4.2Gig (got the stock cooler on at the moment hence the low clocks as I am waiting for a fan replacement for my H80i)

When I get the H80i up and running again will see what she can do at 4.7 - 4.8gig.


----------



## HipCheck (Oct 23, 2014)

kurosenpai said:


> Wow, gtx 780ti sure is a powerful card. How the performance on Ultra setting with 4xaa? I have a friend that is selling me his gtx 780ti cheap, like dirt cheap and thinking of buying it for my self



Even for "high",  that's still a pretty damn good score 
Make no mistake, I used to have a GTX 780 TI and it is definitely a powerhouse


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 23, 2014)

My GPU temp flirted with 71C the run I just did @ Ultra 4x AA.

This is with the stock Nvidia cooler that is on the EVGA 780Ti SC.

Personally, I love this cooler. I think it is so much sexier than the ACX version. I love taking out the card to dust it thoroughly and having that massive beast in my hand.

It really is a piece of art. Stock coolers really have come a long way since the day!

My first GPU with cooling on it:

Voodoo 5 6000


----------



## D007 (Oct 24, 2014)

pretty shitty that two 980's perform the same as two 780's.


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 24, 2014)

From what I saw in a review, the GTX980 SLI performs at least ~10% more than the GTX780 SLI.

Plus you have the added benefit of the OC headroom everybody is talking about for the 900s.

Maybe its not overwhelmingly more powerful, but I wouldn't say that it sucks.


Edit: Spelling?


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 24, 2014)

nice score PainfulByte

do we all remember these.. lol


----------



## kurosenpai (Oct 24, 2014)

I still have the Nvidia Riva TNT2 that I used to game with. Not sure where I put it already. Those days. Still remember upgrading from Pentium 3 to Pentium 4 just to be told the next month that Pentium Dual Core will be released. 
I also still remember watching a reps from Intel answering a question from someone regarding how fast is Core 2 Duo compare to Dual Core. He said " Dual Core is like a horse, and Core 2 Duo is like a Ferrari " 
LOL


----------



## PainfulByte (Oct 24, 2014)

But I digress, since the nVidia driver update, my Ultra@4xAA score has dropped 300pts. I can't explain why other than the driver update.


----------



## Cuark (Oct 25, 2014)

So here's my new GTX980. I was expecting it to beat the Titan.. I don't understand why it has better FPS in games and less in Benchmarks :/


----------



## The N (Oct 25, 2014)

try overclocking this beast. with good level overclock it can make 90 or more.


----------



## z1tu (Oct 25, 2014)

Cuark said:


> So here's my new GTX980. I was expecting it to beat the Titan.. I don't understand why it has better FPS in games and less in Benchmarks :/


Does it really matter?


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 26, 2014)

@purecain
Can not get it higher.. I have now pushed it   due to 111% pwr I presume
can you edit me in the list please pal..

@The N  hows that OC 
GTX 970 MSI Gaming 5
GPU 1568Mhz / 8036Mhz Ram


----------



## Cuark (Oct 26, 2014)

z1tu said:


> Does it really matter?


In a practical matter, no, it does not matter. However I am just curious as to why, yeah the Titan has 2GB of VRAM more, but I don't see how that boosts the score so much on a Benchmark



Locksmith said:


> @purecain
> Can not get it higher.. I have now pushed it   due to 111% pwr I presume
> can you edit me in the list please pal..
> 
> ...


Friggin' nice mate



The N said:


> try overclocking this beast. with good level overclock it can make 90 or more.








 So here's what a couple hundred Mhz on the core and and VRAM plus cranking up the GPU fan can do for you. From 3410 to 3735 pts and +10 on the Max FPS
Regards!


----------



## The N (Oct 27, 2014)

@Cuark  thats is really good, see its all GPU and overclocking.  you almost touched 90.  this is what i expected, *but check upper post to you, guy with 970 overclocked like hell to 970 and almost same as your score.*  but how much you overclocked your GPU, how much core and memory???

@Locksmith 
bro thats heavy overclocking on this Beast. just great. look at your score nearly mounting to 980. i think your gpu's overclocking potential is no more after this, i assume you already play with voltages.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 27, 2014)

The N said:


> @Locksmith
> bro thats heavy overclocking on this Beast. just great. look at your score nearly mounting to 980. i think your gpu's overclocking potential is no more after this, i assume you already play with voltages.



thanks man

yea they up max.. i posted 3dmark in here...

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gtx-980-970-club.205567/page-9#post-3184808

scroll to bottom


----------



## Cuark (Oct 27, 2014)

@The N 


  The difference is that my GTX980 is reference and his 970 is non-reference.
And you guys should be aware that reference cards are not great overclockers. I DO believe I can push my 980 a little further and I will try to do so. I'll also post the results. However, I am happy with this overclock for everyday use. I don't want to stress my card too much. The 980 has amazing overhead, but still, I don't want to stress a reference model too much.

@The N @Locksmith

  As promised, I played around with the OC GURU a little more and I was able to achieve exactly 90.0 average fps in Valley. After that. I wanted to know if I can go a little higher and I was able to go just over 90 to 90.2 average fps, however something interesting happened. The MAX fps dropped from 173.6 to 169.8 .. I would assume this is because the card was reaching it's max stable overclock, but I believe I can clock it even a bit higher than the 1311/1400mhz it was when it achieved the 90.2... Buuuut I don't really wanna do that. After all, I have observed that these clocks don't account for GPU Boost, and therefore the actual max clock of the card while gaming is a bit higher.

   Anyway, there are the screenshots:
(NOTE: My card is a reference model. I can only imagine what you can achieve with a G1 Gaming GTX980)


----------



## ArtKursis (Oct 27, 2014)

@1190/1610   CPU@4,75 1.338v
interesting   bt  above 1190  got freezes, in Extreme  preset all  was  ok 



 
@1205/1605  CPU @4,7 1.32v


----------



## Alechord (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi
I'm new here. Here's my score. Although I slightly overclocked my CPU.


----------



## ArtKursis (Oct 30, 2014)

Alechord said:


> Hi
> I'm new here. Here's my score. Although I slightly overclocked my CPU.
> View attachment 60040


overclock  from 4.5  till  4,7   y got  couple score //   Clock  yor SLI ....   some guys  make  more with single 780Ti  ...


----------



## Alechord (Oct 31, 2014)

ArtKursis said:


> overclock  from 4.5  till  4,7   y got  couple score //   Clock  yor SLI ....   some guys  make  more with single 780Ti  ...


I managed to raise it to 4.4 with 1.255v. Anything higher gave me errors. I will try in couple days. Although I am not happy with my SLI ratings. I know it can be better but I don't want to overclock it since it is factory overclocked by PNY (I have 2 of those 780 XLR8 OC). Any suggestions?


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 31, 2014)

bit  weak for a X2

you tried same with just the one pal.

fill in your system specs in profile man.


----------



## Alechord (Oct 31, 2014)

Locksmith said:


> bit  weak for a X2
> 
> you tried same with just the one pal.
> 
> fill in your system specs in profile man.


I just uploaded my specs. Let me know if you want more info. As far as the GPU, I tried single card and the result was about 300pts lower. Funny thing is that I managed to run all the passmark tests with no problem but after a minute of Watchdogs the system crashed XD I had to raise the voltage again -____- we'll see how it goes now


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 31, 2014)

Watchdogs may crash because it can.
i have some games that run better with OC and some that not like it, benchs cope way better.
result was about 300pts lower

u got 4500 on one card?

one more card gives u only 300 more.. that cant be reet.


----------



## Alechord (Oct 31, 2014)

lol nooooo XD sorry I openned the wrong one XD haha! I had about 1800pts on one card. 300pts less with SLI being off in Nvidia control panel.


----------



## Locksmith (Oct 31, 2014)

roger that, was a little worried there..


----------



## Alechord (Oct 31, 2014)

System crashes on physics every time I run the passmark. What should I do other than raising the voltage?



Alechord said:


> System crashes on physics every time I run the passmark. What should I do other than raising the voltage?


Okay never mind XD I managed to deal with it. Now I get 4800pts on valley with SLI and 3175pts without. I am happy with it. I can live on


----------



## Deepcuts (Nov 7, 2014)

Zotac GeForce GTX 970 Amp! Omega edition
Firestorm 3D+ profile


----------



## Locksmith (Nov 7, 2014)

Deepcuts said:


> Zotac GeForce GTZ 970 Amp! Omega edition
> Firestorm 3D+ profile



most of us are doing 4XAA and Ultra Preset for Quality pal.


----------



## D007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Got the 2 980's up to 6300+ score but it took a lot of overclocking.
Not only the GPU, but the CPU.


----------



## Deepcuts (Nov 7, 2014)

My bad for the wrong preset. Too tired it seems. (and I read the first topic)
Zotac GeForce GTX 970 Amp! Omega edition
(stock voltage with some room to spare for GPU and memory speeds)


----------



## kronic1 (Nov 7, 2014)

Heres mine 
5820k @4.5
2x sapphire 290s with gelid icy vision coolers Still F#$%n Hot   @1150/1600


----------



## Alechord (Nov 7, 2014)

I just tweaked mine a little and finally got above 5000pts. Here it is.
CPU at 4.2Ghz (the most stabilized I got) 
GPU at 1150Mhz (graphics) and 3300Mhz (memory)


----------



## kingdiamond (Nov 8, 2014)

I think its a stable oc, 30 passes of metro redux benchmark and 1 hour of valley extreme hd 1080p


----------



## Deepcuts (Nov 8, 2014)

Kingdiamond, you can go even higher, stable, without any voltage increase.
With max voltage, you should score way past my score.
Tweak your nVidia settings (see first post).
See http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.183712/page-32#post-3189921


----------



## kingdiamond (Nov 10, 2014)

Deepcuts said:


> Kingdiamond, you can go even higher, stable, without any voltage increase.
> With max voltage, you should score way past my score.
> Tweak your nVidia settings (see first post).
> See http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-benchmark-scores.183712/page-32#post-3189921


im going to try!!!!!!!!!! thanks


----------



## Jborg (Nov 12, 2014)

I was able to raise my score from 2100s to high 2500s with just a slight CPU OC and my GTX 970 Windforce @ +130 Core clock, and +330 Memory Clock

Having an AMD takes 2k points away instantly huh.

System:

ASUS Sabertooth 990FX R2.0
Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce Superclocked. +130 Core Clock, +330 Memory Clock
AMD FX 8350 @ 4.3Ghz
EVGA Supernova G2 750W

Score seems a bit low imo for my rig. All my games run great tho! (BF4, Crysis 3 run great)

Will post screen shots when i Get home later. - edit - o ya. Forgot I was on Preset Extreme HD. Will try with the settings listed in this post.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Jborg (Nov 13, 2014)

kingdiamond said:


> View attachment 60245 View attachment 60245
> 
> I think its a stable oc, 30 passes of metro redux benchmark and 1 hour of valley extreme hd 1080p


 
Good to see similar builds and similar scores! something is working.

I got 3063


----------



## HipCheck (Nov 16, 2014)

Updated: 2x SLI MSI Gaming GTX 970 @ 1512 Core, 7605 Mem on 344.65 drivers.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## cestessr (Nov 20, 2014)

Valley score1100/1600 CPU@4.7


----------



## Alechord (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey folks.
I just got a new motherboard  Here's my score after a loooong night of slow GPU overclocking. This is I guess an absolute limit of my components  lol


----------



## Alechord (Nov 28, 2014)

Okay guys. Here's the thing. I have that 27" Acer G-sync monitor that works on 144Hz and a regular 37" TV (60Hz) plugged as a secondary monitor (for movies mostly). When I run benchmarks with the Acer as a single monitor, I end up with about 140fps (160fps glitch sometimes) at some scenes no matter if the G-sync is on or off. Now, when I run the same benchs on my TV (with the V-sync turned-off because of that 60Hz lock) I'm having about 10-20fps more (with 200fps glitches) which boosts my results. My question is: Is there some sort of a "muzzle" that my G-sync monitor uses on my video cards, even with the g-sync option being off, that holds them from running more fps? Can anyone explain me this? Here's a sample of the result I ended up with (you can see a little bit more than regular result above - I have 127-129fps usually). Tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## dcf-joe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here is my new contribution with my new GTX 980 - Gigabyte G1 Gaming edition. My GPU is currently at 1556 MHz core and 1966 MHz memory. My i7 2600k is at 4.8 GHz.


----------



## JackATK (Dec 2, 2014)

I haven't tried overclocking this build yet, I just set it up. Two 980s, the non SC versions. Never got above 75C. Pretty happy. Can't wait to get my water cooling in there and start overclocking.


----------



## erixx (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## quest4glory (Dec 9, 2014)

Here's my score - finally over 4000 stable throughout the run.









   

For what it's worth, not that should impact the benchmark, but I have a Dell UltraSharp U2713HM connected via DisplayPort and set to a resolution of 1920x1080 @ "overclocked" 120 Hz refresh rate in Nvidia CP for the benchmark.

The monitor is a native 1440p (2560x1440p @ 60 Hz.)


----------



## quest4glory (Dec 9, 2014)

erixx said:


> View attachment 60743



I'm sure your 980 and other components ran a LOT quieter and drew less power from the wall than my rig during the benchmark run.  Kind of nice to see the 780 Classy keeping up with the 980's with everything balls to the wall.


----------



## manny167 (Dec 12, 2014)

INTEL i5 4670K @ 3.4GHz | GTX 970 1554/2000


----------



## erixx (Dec 12, 2014)

GTX980 non OC




GTX 980 OC to 1400 (but throttles down to about 1387 Mhz, temp being only 70ºC...) Not worth to OC!


----------



## Watrevir (Dec 15, 2014)

Radeon R9 270X 1070 / 1400, A8 6500 4.1Ghz

Not sure why it's such a bad score when people with low-end Xeons are getting twice my score!  Nothing's overclocked, just using the boost clockspeeds.


----------



## purecain (Dec 16, 2014)

first time ive had a chance to check the scores in a month and peoples pc's in general are becoming much more powerful.

btw a quick heads up for those with a score over 3500. elite dangerous is going to be amazing.... that game is worth looking at...


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm delighted that my gaming clocks for normal use give me what I get.  My 780ti at 1215 is beating 980's @ 1500+ 

Now, about that sli set up...


3930k at 4.4Ghz, GTX 780ti Classy at 1215/7000 @ 1.212v - I have higher on the scoreboard but hey, this was to gauge everyday running speed.


----------



## erixx (Dec 16, 2014)

Congrats scotsman! You got a great setup there!


----------



## Jborg (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## kronic1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Lol still got a little to go 290x crossfire 1230/1585 top card under water bottom card reference for the moment


----------



## Jborg (Jan 4, 2015)

Highest yet





MSI GTX 760 2GB (Paid 175$ for open box returned card... seems to be no problems)





EVGA GTX 650Ti 2GB 





Gigabyte GTX 550 Ti 1GB


----------



## Watrevir (Jan 4, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Highest yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Read the first post.


----------



## Jborg (Jan 4, 2015)

Watrevir said:


> Read the first post.


For?


----------



## Watrevir (Jan 4, 2015)

Jborg said:


> For?


No reason, wrong discussion!


----------



## The N (Jan 14, 2015)

Sapphire 7950 @1250/1700mhz @1.381 Voltage on core


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 14, 2015)

hi guys this is mine XD Sapphire hd 7950 boost oc at 1150 / 1636 mhz vcore 1,250 using sapphire trixx



 i dont know if using afterburner could give me better results


----------



## The N (Jan 14, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> i dont know if using afterburner could give me better results



brother if you're using sapphire trixx 4.4 modded then you won't get better than that. cuz it offers voltage 1.381v on core for 7950 . and 1.80v for memory voltage (as i am getting right now).  on the other hand, MSI AB max support is 1.300v on core and 1.7v on mem,  as this is card max extended voltage that it bear. trixx 4.4 version is especially modded for extreme overclocking.

i achieve those 1250/1700mhz clocks through sapphire trixx. 1200 on core max on MSi AB


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 14, 2015)

The N said:


> brother if you're using sapphire trixx 4.4 modded then you won't get better than that. cuz it offers voltage 1.381v on core for 7950 . and 1.80v for memory voltage (as i am getting right now).  on the other hand, MSI AB max support is 1.300v on core and 1.7v on mem,  as this is card max extended voltage that it bear. trixx 4.4 version is especially modded for extreme overclocking.
> 
> i achieve those 1250/1700mhz clocks through sapphire trixx. 1200 on core max on MSi AB


thanks il try to find it and see xd i hope the temps dont become unberable .


----------



## The N (Jan 15, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> thanks il try to find it and see xd i hope the temps dont become unberable .



What are the temperatures at current clocks and volts. XD is club3D brand???


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 15, 2015)

The N said:


> What are the temperatures at current clocks and volts. XD is club3D brand???


is SAPPHIRE  i write it xd  the temps max is 75°C


----------



## The N (Jan 15, 2015)

@Capitan Harlock  @1250/1700 my 7950 temp was 77c max. its 2x6pin gpu


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Jan 15, 2015)

The N said:


> @Capitan Harlock  @1250/1700 my 7950 temp was 77c max. its 2x6pin gpu


mine too is 2x6pin but i tried the version that you telling me of trixx and my pc crashed xd if you have a link for a secure version send it to me in private thanks xd


----------



## markyb2884 (Jan 16, 2015)

4930k @ 3.4 gtx 970 sli @ 1400mhz gpu and 1900mhz mem (7600mhz effective)


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 16, 2015)

Nice scores here


----------



## gamble (Jan 21, 2015)

Score:  3596
Intel i7 @ 5.0ghz | Asus GTX 970 1516/1867mhz


----------



## The N (Jan 21, 2015)

Good score, i am sure with some overclocking on memory like 2000mhz, you would get little more too.


----------



## gamble (Jan 21, 2015)

Thx!  But that is as high as the vram will go, well maybe a few more mhz higher....  At least the core is a good OCer.  I ran the same setting with Heaven but I could probably go higher with the core in Valley as it seems less intense.  Might give it another run tonight


----------



## The N (Jan 21, 2015)

gamble said:


> Thx! But that is as high as the vram will go, well maybe a few more mhz higher.... At least the core is a good OCer. I ran the same setting with Heaven but I could probably go higher with the core in Valley as it seems less intense. Might give it another run tonight



Heaven is 1.5x more than valley. due to extreme tessellation, it heat the GPU core/mem more than valley.  EYah your core overclocked too good. mem seems less overclock on maxwell. but its already huge , 7Gbps is what kepler didn't have.


----------



## DreadGod (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi this is my score,  settings at 1090/1790 , according to my zotac firestorm. i7 920 clocked to 4gb this is a zotac 780 ti card running on old asus pt6 deluxe, pci-e express v2 lol


----------



## Nullifier (Jan 25, 2015)

Xoriam -- I5 3570k 4.2ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming SLI --- 1519/1853 --- 114.5 --- 4792


----------



## mapesdhs (Feb 2, 2015)

i7 3930K @ 4.8 on an ASUS R4E (16GB @ 2133 CL11), 3x EVGA GTX 90 ACX2.0 @ 1366MHz core (only +100 bump
over stock atm, still getting used to what these can do). CPU-Z for reference.







Hmm, might try it later with PrecisionX, see if that works any better than Afterburner.

Ian.

PS. Btw, how come the main table doesn't show how many GPUs are in each multi-GPU system? It would be useful to know.


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 13, 2015)

heres my score, its just a mild oc but its good score, specs are in my spec sheet.
1280 mhz on both gpus

this is extreme HD, will do ultra in a sec





Here is Ultra preset 1350 mhz on gpus


----------



## Capitan Harlock (Mar 13, 2015)

strange that with a higher oc you gained more max fps but lowered the minimum ones


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 13, 2015)

Capitan Harlock said:


> strange that with a higher oc you gained more max fps but lowered the minimum ones


nah not so strange, its cpu limited at this point.

my 4930k is only at 4,5ghz


----------



## Lgn (Mar 17, 2015)

4790K@4,7ghz
780 DCUII@1106/1754/Boost 1158    Air

What you guys think? Is it ok?

Sorry for the ExtremeHD, i forgot to do the UltraCustom one, i'll do it later maybe.

Ultra Custom:


----------



## jordan1794 (Mar 21, 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0
 GPU clock: 1531 actual measured using GPU-Z (Displayed as 1393 on main page)
Memory clock: 2064
Processor i7 4790K
Overclocked to 4.7 Ghz


----------



## MrGenius (Mar 21, 2015)

E8600 @ 3.33Ghz + MSI 280X Gaming 3GB OC @ 1200/1850 = FPS: 52.5 Score: 2197 Min. FPS: 20.7 Max FPS: 87.0


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 28, 2015)

Here is my latest.


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 28, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> Are you using a laptop?
> Also only scores from in game are valid keep that in mind


What do you mean only scores from in game? Are laptops not allowed to post scores here?


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 28, 2015)

Can someone please tell me how to adjust the settings in Valley so it says Ultra on the bottom of the score. I've tried everything and can only get it to show Extreme HD. Thank you


----------



## DinaAngel (Mar 28, 2015)

usmc362 said:


> Can someone please tell me how to adjust the settings in Valley so it says Ultra on the bottom of the score. I've tried everything and can only get it to show Extreme HD. Thank you


----------



## usmc362 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## paulobraveheart (Mar 30, 2015)

AMD PHENOM 2 X4 955 BLACK EDITION 3.4GHZ
*MSI GTX 750Ti 2GB OC Twin Frozr Gaming Edition*
GSKILLRIPJAWS 1600MHZ
BEST SCORE 1922


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

MSI TITAN X +200mhz OC 1200mhz base


----------



## DinaAngel (Apr 1, 2015)

MSI TITAN X +200mhz core +400mhz memmory with Overvoltage
boost 1413 mhz


----------



## Lgn (Apr 1, 2015)

We did it mom! 3800+


----------



## Mydog (Apr 1, 2015)

DinaAngel said:


> MSI TITAN X +200mhz core +400mhz memmory with Overvoltage
> boost 1413 mhz
> View attachment 63778



Nice score 

Here's mine with your settings


----------



## Mydog (Apr 5, 2015)

And here's and SLI run


----------



## AsgeirAsgaut (Apr 15, 2015)

EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## ribotte (Apr 15, 2015)

mine i7 4770k@4.4ghz
sli asus gtx 780ti dcu II
http://hpics.li/340e84a


----------



## The N (Apr 18, 2015)

Lgn said:


> We did it mom! 3800+



brother very good score with 780. how much did you overclock it?? i have too 780 i will post score tonight.


----------



## The N (Apr 19, 2015)

i5 2500K @stock
GIGABYTE GTX 780 @stock


----------



## turner123 (Apr 28, 2015)

New here today, seen some scores, im new to pc building / oc so thought id give it ago, not sure if i have a good score or not.


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

turner123 said:


> New here today, seen some scores, im new to pc building / oc so thought id give it ago, not sure if i have a good score or not.



You have beaten everyone on the gtx 980  sli list... So Yea Great Score.. !


----------



## The N (Apr 30, 2015)

i5 2500K @ 4.0GHZ
2x AMD R9 280X (Sapphire/Gigabyte) CrossfireX






is the score fine people????


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

The N said:


> i5 2500K @ 4.0GHZ
> 2x AMD R9 280X (Sapphire/Gigabyte) CrossfireX
> 
> 
> ...



for SLI i would say hell no...

reason i sold my amd 7970 and went with a nvidia gtx 970 after 10 years of using ATI...
ATI went pants after amd took over.


----------



## The N (Apr 30, 2015)

Locksmith said:


> for SLI i would say hell no...
> 
> reason i sold my amd 7970 and went with a nvidia gtx 970 after 10 years of using ATI...
> ATI went pants after amd took over.



it is CFX not SLI

i myself feel a little lower score, and i think this is due to driver and usage problem during benchmark and gameplay it dips a lill too. well, we all know how unoptimized AMD drivers are.  SLI is best option out there. 

but in firestrike benchmark 280x crossfire beat single overclocked 980 of my firend. price./performance still 280x not bad. 44K vs 70K. only in benchmarks


----------



## turner123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Locksmith said:


> You have beaten everyone on the gtx 980  sli list... So Yea Great Score.. !




Well iv been playing just done a fresh install and run a test, I'll post later still think I can hit more, smashed my last one thou


----------



## turner123 (Apr 30, 2015)

Latest run hit 7011

i7 4790k oc 4.8 
MSI GTX 980 SLI
Asus z97 Deluxe 
Corsair vengeance pro 2400
H80i cooler
Corsair 1050w psu
samsung evo 500gb

atm juggling settings to push best score possible, i know i can get more for sure


----------



## Locksmith (Apr 30, 2015)

turner123 said:


> Latest run hit 7011
> 
> i7 4790k oc 4.8
> MSI GTX 980 SLI
> ...


Wicked Score Big Boy.. 

get back on that steam chat... lol

Fill in your system specs in your profile..


----------



## purecain (May 3, 2015)

adding scores... managed 3-4 pages of scores... i'll try and add a couple of pages each day...

should be fully up to date in time for the gtx ti and amds new cards.

I may purchase the x2 version for the purpose of using oculus with a gpu per eye...


how much fun will it be when the benchmark is a 3d virtual reality rollercoaster etc...


----------



## Locksmith (May 4, 2015)

purecain said:


> adding scores... managed 3-4 pages of scores... i'll try and add a couple of pages each day...
> 
> should be fully up to date in time for the gtx ti and amds new cards.
> 
> ...



i have a oculus also pal, dk2.

been setting up voice attack for my controls.
Elite dangerous mostly..

Can you adjust my score to its latest on the list please. and i think you have me down for the wrong cpu, i have 4790K...

@purecain 
its here...
UNIGINE-Valley BENCHMARK scores

u have me about 10 lower on the list, if that helps you find me..

Cheers pal.. May the 4th be with you


----------



## purecain (May 20, 2015)

np, I love elite dangerous btw... add me up in game purecain.


----------



## Locksmith (May 20, 2015)

purecain said:


> np, I love elite dangerous btw... add me up in game purecain.



Not been on the Elite for a while, last time i was trying to get voice attack functioning proper.
will add you next time i'm in there. 
otherwise - 
GTA V social club bolox - L0cksmith
Steam - terrorist808

Thanks for the update of score


----------



## turner123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll go buy sli 980ti, push some benchmarks up, when we can get em in stock  

edit enquired today back orders on the evga twin fan superclocked @ £611 back orders amount too 130+!!! 

another week or 2 the msi variants will be out I guess and probably cheaper, might then auction off my 2 msi 980s twin Frozr with receipts


----------



## purecain (Jun 19, 2015)

well the new cards are going to start to trickle in. I cant wait to see the performance of the systems here at tpu... im going to try and pick up two 980ti or two fury x cards...

the temptation to just go and buy a pair of 980ti's is killing me...


----------



## turner123 (Jun 19, 2015)

might as well wait until the hype has died down and able to actually get 1 2 or 4 maybe 4


----------



## stealth83 (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## RejZoR (Jun 29, 2015)

My final official score with:
*GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3GB WindForce 3X (GV-R795WF3-3GD) @ 1200/7000*

Score:
*2048*

* 
*
This test is a bit weird though. It has been super smooth and always above 40fps. It's the changing of scenes that fucks up the framerate for a fraction of a second at the beginning of certain scenes and then makes it look like it ran at 25 at some point even though it never actually has and was actually a lot higher.

Same reason why the guy above me with GTX 980Ti barely has any higher min framerate compared to my "weak" HD7950...

EDIT:
Also, why the hell are you people running it with 4x FSAA only? 8x or bust.


----------



## turner123 (Jun 29, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> My final official score with:
> *GIGABYTE Radeon HD7950 3GB WindForce 3X (GV-R795WF3-3GD) @ 1200/7000*
> 
> Score:
> ...



The 1st post indicates what setting everyone should use, so if everyone uses the same, it's easier to compare, but suppose it's a bust thread then 

PLEASE_run your system at the settings below... ~~~~~~~~~~CAN EVERYONE KEEP THEIR SETTINGS IN CONTROL CENTER ON HIGHEST AVAILABLE THANKYOU~~~~~~~~~~~

*scores may vary due to impact of cpu and gpu speed and quality of componants/build.

Tessellation should be set to maximum...

Preset: Custom
API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3d: Disabled
Monitors: Single
Anti Aliazing: x4
Full screen: yes
Resolution: 1920x1080


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 3, 2015)

strange score tho...

 

also the boost on GPU-Z show 1479 but on monitoring it was a constant 1643


----------



## purecain (Jul 4, 2015)

I apologise once again for being late on updating the scores... if im up to installing my new card on Monday i'll go through and add all the latest scores...if not that day then the minute im feeling strong enough...some great scores btw...


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 4, 2015)

The boost thing is so weird with NVIDIA. Also, MSI Afterburner doesn't even seem to detect those clock changes or something. Also what's up with reading GDDR5 memory in double data rate instead of quad data rate? It's so idiotic compared to Radeons. 7000MHz memory for NVIDIA is 3500MHz GDDR5. By what logic, I don't know... This isn't DDR1 or DDR2 memory...

And I absolutely hate overclocking with offset. You add something and you have no clue how much you have. Not for clocks and not for voltages. Really dumb design decision compared to Radeons where you always know how much you actually are getting out of the card...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 4, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> The boost thing is so weird with NVIDIA. Also, MSI Afterburner doesn't even seem to detect those clock changes or something. Also what's up with reading GDDR5 memory in double data rate instead of quad data rate? It's so idiotic compared to Radeons. 7000MHz memory for NVIDIA is 3500MHz GDDR5. By what logic, I don't know... This isn't DDR1 or DDR2 memory...
> 
> And I absolutely hate overclocking with offset. You add something and you have no clue how much you have. Not for clocks and not for voltages. Really dumb design decision compared to Radeons where you always know how much you actually are getting out of the card...



Now you know why I disabled boost in bios, found a fixed clock, and stuck with it...


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 4, 2015)

purecain said:


> I apologise once again for being late on updating the scores... if im up to installing my new card on Monday i'll go through and add all the latest scores...if not that day then the minute im feeling strong enough...some great scores btw...


no worries take your time  being patient is also a virtue for enthusiast and benchmarker alike


----------



## purecain (Jul 6, 2015)

Ive managed to install my card and run it once on unigine at stock settings. I changed one thing in control panel which was texture settings to quality instead of performance. reall happy with it... cant even get ,y head around having to uninstall the watercooling on the 290x... infact watercooled 290x for sale...lol
anyway heres the score..  i'll update them tomorrow. and i'll overclock my card aswell...


----------



## Lui Leyland Robert (Jul 6, 2015)

*SAPPHIRE TOXIC R9 270X 2GB GDDR5 WITH BOOST 2GB GDDR5 (1300 MHz Core , 1550MHz Mem @ 1.3V VDDC)*
*Intel Core i5 4570 3.2GHz Non-Overclock*
*1871 Score*


----------



## purecain (Jul 8, 2015)

ive updated the scores up to the last two pages... ran out of steam yesterday. i'll have another look tomorrow and get it up to date.

can I just say, the comparisons are really getting interesting now... I added one score with 4 GTX 970's in sli. I think the score was over 5000 which is as good as a single titan x. amazing ....


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jul 8, 2015)

GTX 980Ti AMP EXtreme edition clocks 1253/1355





[/IMG]


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2015)

Jaffakeik said:


> GTX 980Ti AMP EXtreme edition clocks 1253/1355
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, wrong benchmark.

You want to be here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/page-43


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 8, 2015)

purecain said:


> ive updated the scores up to the last two pages... ran out of steam yesterday. i'll have another look tomorrow and get it up to date.
> 
> can I just say, the comparisons are really getting interesting now... I added one score with 4 GTX 970's in sli. I think the score was over 5000 which is as good as a single titan x. amazing ....


 i can wait for mine to be updated  no worries



GreiverBlade said:


> strange score tho...
> View attachment 66234 View attachment 66235
> 
> also the boost on GPU-Z show 1479 but on monitoring it was a constant 1643


that one


----------



## purecain (Jul 8, 2015)

I just decided to have alittle benching session with my card and managed 1532mhz gpu / 7210mhz mem

I decided to see if I could hit 5000 points and its turned out to be np for my silicon...

I havnt even touched the memory much yet.








and again at 7470MHz on the memory.
if my card does more than the average +200mhz gpu I should end up with a beefy score. im +140mhz right now...

really happy with a 5000point card atm though.....

and again @1592mhz gpu/7470mhz mem


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 8, 2015)

@purecain, are you using water and/or any modded BIOS? I'm tempted by a Titan X as the custom 980ti's won't have blocks for a while.


----------



## purecain (Jul 8, 2015)

@the54thvoid - im on air for now...stock Zotac bios and as far as upgrading. I'd say go with the titan x. how do you know that some of the disabled shaders on the 980Ti were just full Maxwell titan chips that didn't make the grade???just a thought...
 heres my last run @1592/7810mhz and I havnt hit a wall yet...


----------



## haswrong (Jul 8, 2015)

purecain said:


> @the54thvoid - im on air for now...stock Zotac bios and as far as upgrading. I'd say go with the titan x. how do you know that some of the disabled shaders on the 980Ti were just full Maxwell titan chips that didn't make the grade???just a thought...
> heres my last run @1592/7810mhz and I havnt hit a wall yet...
> View attachment 66346


what is the brand and asic % of yours?


----------



## purecain (Jul 9, 2015)

and again @1612mhz gpu/3955mhz mem


 asic is 65.3% on air. the brand is Zotac.

if I can manage another 50-100mhz on the gpu, I think I can beat my old 290x crossfire score.


----------



## haswrong (Jul 9, 2015)

purecain said:


> and again @1612mhz gpu/3955mhz mem
> View attachment 66355 asic is 65.3% on air. the brand is Zotac.
> 
> if I can manage another 50-100mhz on the gpu, I think I can beat my old 290x crossfire score.


the hardware must be taking your charisma into account otherwise i dont know how you can achieve such high clock.. makes me wanna buy one too :/


----------



## purecain (Jul 9, 2015)

im just reading this guys story about 4 titan x gpu's he bought.

one of the cards wouldn't oc, so he tested its asic. it came out with an asic of 80.0 while all the others came out at 65.5 or something similar. the cards with the lower asic 'in this case' clocked far higher.
that doesn't mean to say there arnt other factors at work, like his high asic quality card having a power issue or something similarly obscure.
my card hasn't reached any memory oc or gpu oc walls yet so im hoping I have a golden sample... we shall soon see... i'll bench again later, after the days started to cool down... i'll update the scores then. hopefully when I add mine its gonna be a high score...


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 10, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> It's just a 7870, but it OC's like a beast....after it ran the Final Fantasy Heaven sword BM easily I thought I'd do this one too. Memory @ 1450Mhz Core @ 1050Mhz
> 
> It seems that Many of these scores posted are Without Tesselation....or the Tesselation isn't shown on they're results(which makes me feel like if it's not Shown it's likely Not on)not accusing, just seems prudent to show settings for transparency. ... For Example--i noticed that a HD6870 got a 1259, and it seems a bit unlikely with Extreme tesselation on, unless My card is terrible, and the 6870 I had was too  , even my 6950 which is Still a beast crawled when Tesselation was set to Extreme.just seems like a reach for a Cayman chip to Me.Im not sure if that just wasn't shown in older heavens though....


Wrong thread, you need the other one.

Edit: I ran Valley but for some reason I couldn't save a screen shot, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## haswrong (Jul 10, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Wrong thread, you need the other one.
> 
> Edit: I ran Valley but for some reason I couldn't save a screen shot, what am I doing wrong?


harddrive was full?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2015)

haswrong said:


> harddrive was full?


I've got 16.7GB free, and the two times I have tried to save a screen shot through Paint, it comes out totally black.
Is there another way to save the test results?
Edit again, doesn't matter, I found them by doing a search, I will post them.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 11, 2015)

R9 270X @ stock clocks. 975/1400.  CPU STOCK 3.4ghZ.


----------



## purecain (Jul 11, 2015)

its saved to your profile name folder... so mine is start - c/purecain/in here beneath all your picture/appdata/desktop/ folders... so just scroll to the bottom and they are there.

I have no idea why print screen stopped working. it sent me around the bend trying to figure out what I had changed as it worked beforehand.

anyway you found the results I the end...


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> Wrong thread? how is this the wrong thread? this is the "post Your *unigine* Score one, isnt it?



Unigine is the developer - the most popular two they do are Heaven and Valley.  

As the title clearly states, this the 






http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/page-43


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 11, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Unigine is the developer - the most popular two they do are Heaven and Valley.
> 
> As the title clearly states, this the



ah...simple mistake...easily made. ill delete mine.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jul 11, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> ah...simple mistake...easily made. ill delete mine.



In a crazy tab closing hurricane I've seemingly deleted my posts! But I was going to point you to here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/page-43

EDIT: nope, it's still there - crazy browser nonsense.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jul 11, 2015)

Before & After OC. Core @ (1100Mhz  Memory @ 1450MhzOC)


----------



## purecain (Jul 12, 2015)

well I decided to give my asus maximus and 4770k a push and ive ended up back at 4.4ghz @1.25 24/7... I can run 4.6 @ 1.28 but heat becomes an issue which causes BSOD. 

anyway happy that I have my cpu subsystems tuned im now looking back at the gpu and even though im happy. i'll be happier when ive watercooled the card and bought a second....

my system is calling out for a second titan x... or it could be the morphine... either way... im enjoying playing with my toys atm...


----------



## Anarchy (Jul 14, 2015)

Greetings
Tested new stock 390X - GIGABYTE GV-R939XG1 GAMING-8GD on PC from 2008
Do not know why such low result. Maybe because it is only on pcie 1 generation, slow CPU or why it shows only 4GB vram?


----------



## Lui Leyland Robert (Jul 14, 2015)

Anarchy said:


> Greetings
> Tested new stock 390X - GIGABYTE GV-R939XG1 GAMING-8GD on PC from 2008
> Do not know why such low result. Maybe because it is only on pcie 1 generation, slow CPU or why it shows only 4GB vram?
> View attachment 66505


Because Unigine Valley is 32bit application , so it can't allocate VRAM larger than 4GB ( I guest )


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 14, 2015)

Anarchy said:


> Do not know why such low result. Maybe because it is only on pcie 1 generation, slow CPU or why it shows only 4GB vram?


I would be looking at the card first, check the part and serial numbers on it.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 14, 2015)

Lui Leyland Robert said:


> Because Unigine Valley is 32bit application , so it can't allocate VRAM larger than 4GB ( I guest )


32bit limitation is more for RAM than vRAM iirc (tho final fantasy heavensward show 3072mb on my 980 and not 4096 and it's also a 32bit bench iirc)



Caring1 said:


> I would be looking at the card first, check the part and serial numbers on it.


totally agreed ... i hope it's not a 4gb version painted in a 8gb manner ...


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, back again. As stated in the Heaven thread, I've noticed some pretty significant changes with the 2 most recent builds of W10. Namely more OC headroom and higher framerates in 3D apps. And I'm finally getting around to doing some benching to see what I've got going on now. I haven't been able to bump my core/mem speed up from last time(unlike with Heaven). *BUT...I did get 85 more points with the same as last time(same everything including 15.3 beta driver). NICE!* 

Still have yet to thoroughly test the WHQL 15.7 driver too. Which may or may not be of any additional benefit. We'll see.

E8600 @ 3.33GHZ + 280X @ 1200/1850 = 2208 *SCORE BELOW IS FOR REFERENCE ONLY*




Well, well, well. What's good for the Heaven is good for the Valley too! What did I get for my upgrade to the 15.7 drivers? Only *another 77 POINTS!!! 
*
E8600 @ 3.33GHz + 280X @ 1200/1850 = 2285 *PLEASE USE SCORE BELOW FOR THE RECORD*


* 

That'll have to do for now. But I shall return very soon with my newly acquired 3570K. See ya then!
*


----------



## purecain (Jul 15, 2015)

DX12'3 iterations doubles frame rate due to a massive increased call count to the gpu for operations that were previously done on cpu. 

so now im patiently waiting for a cool dx12 title to be released so we can get a new benchmark as all of the old dx stuff is about to become obsolete.

I still cant believe the massive improvement.

if you havnt looked up dx12 and windows 10 its time to start. pc gaming FTW.


----------



## bozo6 (Jul 15, 2015)

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 4.51GHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 24.1 Max: 136.1--- Score: 3537
I hope this is a worthwhile bench.


----------



## MrGenius (Jul 16, 2015)

What's weird is how the 3D performance suddenly got boosted so dramatically with builds 10162 and 10166 of the W10 tech/insider preview. I was like "wait a second...what's going on here? Something's different...what's the deal with my GPU? This just isn't right...something needs tweaked again. It's acting like it needs less volts, or more core speed...or something...I think. The stability is definitely gone now...for some reason. God damn it...what have they done to me now? Well...maybe it's a good thing. Let's see if cranking the core up a tad more works. Hold on...I think it's working. How is this possible? Am I seriously able to stabilize this thing with +10MHz to the core now? But...but...huh? Anyway....how can that be a bad thing right? Ok...I think I've got that figured. But how is everything looking so much faster/smoother now? Surely adding 10MHz wouldn't make that much of a difference. Let's check some fps. Well I'll be dipped in shit! They're better alright! Way better than they should be. Unbelievable! Wait 'til they get a load of this! Hell...it's actually too good to be true. They probably won't even believe me. Oh well...their loss if they don't." And now, with this 15.7 driver on top of it all, I'm practically speechless. How on Earth have they managed to pull this trick off? Ha! I don't know and I don't care! Just let the good times roll baby! I ain't looking no gift horse in the mouth. Let somebody else do the math.

I'm downloading build 10176 as we speak. I can't get enough of this good stuff. Get it while it's hot!
http://getintopc.com/softwares/operating-systems/windows-10-build-10176-iso-64-bit-free-download/

Oh...it's ON now!!! Yeeeehaaaw!!! Full tilt boogie son! Get some!


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2015)

Stock run on the GPU


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 16, 2015)

^^^ Show off!


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

nunyabuisness said:


> here is the valley ultra preset results


It says extreme hd, and you used 8xAA instead of 4.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 17, 2015)

nunyabuisness said:


> ohh was I supposed to use a different mode?
> Extreme HD with 4X AA? or what should I select?


All the settings are shown in the first post.


----------



## nunyabuisness (Jul 17, 2015)

fixed sorry bout that 

I just got my Son a R9 380 G1 gaming Gigabyte card as his 290 started getting really unstable. so we binned it. ordered a TI hybrid from EVGA. So we got this stand in. 

We were actually very surprised we got GTA V at 1440P running really well at high/ultra settings. with no AA and no AF and low post processing. 60 FPS ALL DAY! really good card 

here is the valley ultra preset results 
with an Overclock from 990mhz to 1000mhz. and the Memory from 1425mhz to 1500mhz. +5mv added and power limit of +20% was needed otherwise the GPU core would drop to 960mhz


----------



## xkm1948 (Jul 24, 2015)

5820K with Fury X.


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 26, 2015)

Well, I gave my new 390 a little push. 1140Mhz from the stock 1040. It seemed to take it really well however power consumption jumped to about the same amount both of my old 6870s used to use together! Most definitely a warm GPU the 390 is but, if you can keep it cool it seemed to perform pretty well. The card seems to like downclock for the fraction of a second between scenes, which I found amusing.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 26, 2015)

^^^^ That's a nice score, considering it's an improved refresh of the 290 it's not that far short of a 290X, I am around 3500..... nice.


----------



## bozo6 (Jul 27, 2015)

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 5.01GHz ---- GALAX NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 4GB ---- FPS: Min. 24.4 Max: 147.5--- Score: 3661
Better score running at 5.0GHz.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 1, 2015)

HammerON said:


> Stock run on the GPU



What tweaks/settings do you use? (as in do you kill unwanted processes etc)

My 980ti Kingpin at 1502Mhz core and 7500Mhz mem, with 3930k at 4.2Ghz _only_ gets me this:

FTR - I know what I bought when I bought it and I knew I wouldn't use it to it's potential but it's nearly as fast as my previous 780ti's (at 129fps on Valley).


----------



## Ferrum Master (Aug 1, 2015)

I hopping in...


----------



## SimpleTECH (Aug 1, 2015)

i7-4770K @ 4.4GHz, Gigabyte R9 290 WindForce 3X OC @ 1135/1625


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 1, 2015)

Not very happy right now. Same clocks and everything, only changes were Windows 10 and newer driver. It hurt my score by almost 250 points.
/me grumbles.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 1, 2015)

I've noticed that synthetic benchmarks don't like Windows 10.  Games however seem to benefit in minimum FPS.  I'll take that over scores anyday.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 1, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> I've noticed that synthetic benchmarks don't like Windows 10.  Games however seem to benefit in minimum FPS.  I'll take that over scores anyday.


60FPS and smooth is all I really care about to be honest. This benchmark doesn't seem to do a very good job of tracking actual minimum FPS because it drops during scene changes.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 2, 2015)

GPU clock was 1150-1156 with memory at 1552. 4790k at 4.4


----------



## HammerON (Aug 2, 2015)

The ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme is a nice card; however, mine would not overclock much higher (only 55 MHz on core and nothing on memory).  This is a highly overclocked card already, but it did not satisfy my want to reach higher limits.
So I purchased the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified. Here are the results after playing around with it a bit/\

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified default:
Core (boost) 1392, Memory 1752










Max OC:
Core (boost) 1512, Memory 1976











the54thvoid said:


> What tweaks/settings do you use? (as in do you kill unwanted processes etc)
> 
> My 980ti Kingpin at 1502Mhz core and 7500Mhz mem, with 3930k at 4.2Ghz _only_ gets me this:
> 
> FTR - I know what I bought when I bought it and I knew I wouldn't use it to it's potential but it's nearly as fast as my previous 780ti's (at 129fps on Valley).



In both Valley and Heaven, you will find that memory overclock gives much better results.  I have a fresh install of Windows 7, but I think I had Origin and Steam running.  Didn't bother to kill any processes.
The strange thing is, I was able to achieve much higher memory overclocks on Valley versus Heaven.  I think it is driver related though...
You have a Kingpin? I didn't even know they were released yet


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2015)

HammerON said:


> The ZOTAC GTX 980 Ti AMP Extreme is a nice card; however, mine would not overclock much higher (only 55 MHz on core and nothing on memory).  This is a highly overclocked card already, but it did not satisfy my want to reach higher limits.
> So I purchased the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified. Here are the results after playing around with it a bit/\
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified default:
> ...



I managed to run my Kingpin at 1530 Max boost and haven't tried higher than 7700 memory. 3930k at 4.2 might be the 'throttle' here. Even at these clocks I still only got about 123fps.  Even with higher memory, I'll not get much higher.

I find that above 60 degrees the Kingpin suffers a bit and it is as Kingpin says, it clocks (like all Maxwell) better at much lower temps.  It really is for extreme cooling, its got more things going on than Inspector Gadget.

I got mine in the first minute they were released on EVGA's website. Although I wasn't successful at first (so went for a Classy instead) I got an email that same night saying I had managed to reserve one. The servers were swamped so it was hard to get past the PayPal page without errors.
Anyhow, I did go for the 80 and 76% ASIC cards but only managed to get a 74%. Best thing is though (small victory) its 75.9%


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2015)

Normal Test, GPU running at stock speed.







After a Soft Overclock, not a big deal at all.


----------



## bozo6 (Aug 4, 2015)

KR0N0S---AMD FX-8350 @ 5.09GHz ---- GALAX GeForce GTX 980 HOF V2 1511 / 7860 ---- FPS: 90.1 Score: 3771
This run a little better added 110 pts. from my previous score.


----------



## Balazio (Aug 6, 2015)

Windows 10 w/ Gigabyte R9 280x Windforce R2.0  1145/1610









https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8063679/fx6300_r9280x.html


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 7, 2015)

MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming LE. 1298 core / 1387 boost / 1853 memory. scored 5275
windows 10 X64. 5930k @ 4.7GHz (NOT the same system as listed in my "system specs")

your numbers in the chart seem a little inconsistent. for some nvidia cards you have the core clock listed, for others you have the max boost clock. i sorta know what's going but some of the young blood may not. i hope no one tries to overvolt their way to a "boost clock" of 1500MHz on their $500+ cards.

i don't know what the max boost on my card is but it should be around 1500MHz. but don't quote me on that.


----------



## By-tor (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## zothos (Aug 10, 2015)

only problem i had was running it in 1920x1080 only have a 19 inch widescreen and max res is 1440x900


----------



## zothos (Aug 10, 2015)

zothos said:


> only problem i had was running it in 1920x1080 only have a 19 inch widescreen and max res is 1440x900
> View attachment 67255


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice overclock/score metal


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 11, 2015)

MetalRacer said:


>



I have to chuckle. On clocks of 1541mhz core and 8000mhz memory I only got 123fps.
My 3930k is only at 4.2 but that benchmark score is proof metalracer's a wizz at benching.

Edit: that temp will be a factor I think. My GPU temp is about 50.


----------



## terroralpha (Aug 12, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> I have to chuckle. On clocks of 1541mhz core and 8000mhz memory I only got 123fps.
> My 3930k is only at 4.2 but that benchmark score is proof metalracer's a wizz at benching.
> 
> Edit: that temp will be a factor I think. My GPU temp is about 50.



probably thanks to that insane power target. increasing the PT from 109% to 114% on my GTX 980 Ti jacked up my valley score by 650.
as much as i'd like to, I don't think I'll be increasing the power target for myself anymore. I'll stay where I am....


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 12, 2015)

terroralpha said:


> probably thanks to that insane power target. increasing the PT from 109% to 114% on my GTX 980 Ti jacked up my valley score by 650.
> as much as i'd like to, I don't think I'll be increasing the power target for myself anymore. I'll stay where I am....


 
My power target is 133%. Boost (isn't really boost under water) is a steady 1541 on my overclock (+110). No throttling, so he's got magic dat man!


----------



## zothos (Aug 13, 2015)

zothos said:


> View attachment 67256


GREAT SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2015)

Not at 1440 x 900, it does not count sadly.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 16, 2015)

After fighting with my drivers that the Windows 10 upgrade screwed up, I was getting 2800 instead of 2950. I've since used a driver cleaner and got a tentative score of ~3080 without overclocking. I'm going to run it again with and without overclocks and actually screenshot it this time.

Gentleman, you're going to love this. I went into task manager and set the priority on Valley (with it running,) to "High" and tested again with both stock and my typical overclock (1040/1500 versus 1140/1575,) and oh boy did the numbers come out nice. 

Stock (1040/1500): 3207
 

Overclocked (1140/1575): 3408


----------



## purecain (Aug 16, 2015)

i'll start adding these new numbers soon. cant wait for the 6700k rig scores to come in. I can see one in my future at some point... I hear it gives 10fps boost to games....something to consider for certain if your a bencher.


----------



## jocoganz (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Silvertigo (Aug 18, 2015)

R9 290x at stock speeds >





New card, Galax GTX 970 HOF at stock speeds >






Galax GTX 970 HOF with 1480/1841 OC >


----------



## Jborg (Aug 30, 2015)

So this score is 250~ish points higher with just the swap of the CPU.
Now running i5 4690k @ 4.2ghz instead of the FX8350 @ 4.5ghz


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 1, 2015)

Just re-ran with new 15.8 beta driver. I got a small bump in performance.


----------



## Vellinious (Sep 12, 2015)

So many different settings...hard to tell what is what.  Got 1080 runs with custom settings and 1440 x 900 runs with custom settings.  /boggle

Here's mine with the Extreme HD preset.


----------



## geovolara (Sep 24, 2015)

hey guys this is my best stable OC so far with the SAPPHIRE R9 280 DUAL X @ 1116/1500


----------



## EasyLover (Oct 26, 2015)

Here is my score of Valley under required criteria.

CPU: Intel i7 5930k @ 4.2GHz
GPU: SLI Asus Strix GTX 980 Ti @ 1652/1903
Score: 6132


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2015)

Yep dam,  I guess my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu now,  best I can get so far at oced settings:


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 27, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Yep dam,  I guess my cpu is bottlenecking my gpu now,  best I can get so far at oced settings:


What do you get with the Extreme HD Preset?  And what clocks are you running on your 970?


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 27, 2015)

Did a couple of quick runs with clocks I knew would work.

Single card run, at 1591 / 4065 -- 3835:





SLI run, at 1581/4055 -- 6500:


----------



## MrGenius (Oct 28, 2015)

3570K @ 4.8GHz + MSI 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1207/1850 = 2727


----------



## trog100 (Oct 29, 2015)

not fully benching maxed out.. just gaming stable..

tis win 10 as well.. valley seems to think its win 8..

trog




ps..


----------



## johnspack (Oct 30, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> What do you get with the Extreme HD Preset?  And what clocks are you running on your 970?


2500....  boosting to 1517 +163 and ram at +204.  See almost no cpu usage,  no not quite sure why I'm so low.


----------



## Mercennarius (Oct 31, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> 3570K @ 4.9 GHz + MSI 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1207/1850 = 2708
> View attachment 68833 View attachment 68834




Wow highest I can get my MSI R9 280X is 2255 so far and clocks around 1175/1650. How did you get your ram clocked so high?


----------



## Vellinious (Oct 31, 2015)

johnspack said:


> 2500....  boosting to 1517 +163 and ram at +204.  See almost no cpu usage,  no not quite sure why I'm so low.



PCIe 2.0 lanes, maybe?


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2015)

Possibly,  but just bumped up clock to 1525,  it seemed to like that:








I'll try to up clocks a bit more.....


----------



## Jborg (Nov 1, 2015)

MrGenius said:


> 3570K @ 4.9 GHz + MSI 280X Gaming 3GB @ 1207/1850 = 2708
> View attachment 68833 View attachment 68834



Needs to be 8x AA


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2015)

Jborg said:


> Needs to be 8x AA


Wrong benchmark. That's the Heaven thread that calls for 8x AA, 4x AA is used on this one.


purecain said:


> Preset: Custom
> API: DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Stereo 3d: Disabled
> ...


----------



## trog100 (Nov 1, 2015)

valley dosnt scale that well in sli on my system with a stock bios.. the boost dosnt go up relative to higher core clocks ether.. it seems to max out around 1442 no matter how high i go on the core clock.. valley shows a  higher 1680 but its not right the card isnt running at the speed valley says it is..

this is with one card running at +144 on the core clock and plus 340 on the memory.. with two cards running i get a score 6300.. maybe a 20% gain which is not a lot..






trog


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2015)

trog100 said:


> valley dosnt scale that well in sli on my system with a stock bios.. the boost dosnt go up relative to higher core clocks ether.. it seems to max out around 1442 no matter how high i go on the core clock.. valley shows a  higher 1680 but its not right the card isnt running at the speed valley says it is..
> 
> this is with one card running at +144 on the core clock and plus 340 on the memory.. with two cards running i get a score 6300.. maybe a 20% gain which is not a lot..
> 
> ...



Check your OC software logs (the graphs you can detach) - I don't think one of your cards is running right.  You should be a lot higher than that.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 1, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Check your OC software logs (the graphs you can detach) - I don't think one of your cards is running right.  You should be a lot higher than that.


Agreed, that score sounds like only one GPU is actually running.


----------



## Jborg (Nov 1, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Wrong benchmark. That's the Heaven thread that calls for 8x AA, 4x AA is used on this one.



Oh good call, I looked at the screenshot above my post, I see he posted both 4x and 8x,  I made a quick assumption. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 1, 2015)

trog100 said:


> valley dosnt scale that well in sli on my system with a stock bios.. the boost dosnt go up relative to higher core clocks ether.. it seems to max out around 1442 no matter how high i go on the core clock.. valley shows a  higher 1680 but its not right the card isnt running at the speed valley says it is..
> 
> this is with one card running at +144 on the core clock and plus 340 on the memory.. with two cards running i get a score 6300.. maybe a 20% gain which is not a lot..
> 
> ...





Aquinus said:


> Agreed, that score sounds like only one GPU is actually running.



Double checked - 2nd GPU is not running - look at temp.  Although Valley usually messes up clocks speeds, temps are normally accurate.  If your 2nd GPU is at 24 degrees, it's not running.


----------



## MrGenius (Nov 2, 2015)

Mercennarius said:


> Wow highest I can get my MSI R9 280X is 2255 so far and clocks around 1175/1650. How did you get your ram clocked so high?


It's got the Hynix chips rated @ 7000MHz. So I didn't have to do anything except crank it up another 400MHz past that. And/or as far as it will go. 1851 or higher causes immediate instability.  As does anything from 1501 to 1849. It likes to run @ 1500(stock) or 1850. Which makes no sense to me. But that's fine. I'll take 1850 stable and be happy for sure.

BTW...the memory voltage on my card isn't adjustable(software wise). And I feel no need, currently, to hard mod it for more volts to see if that even makes a difference.

On your score...I'm on the list, the same card and my old E8600, with 2197. I guess vram speed accounts for much. And CPU core/thread count x speed probably even more so.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 3, 2015)

"Double checked - 2nd GPU is not running - look at temp. Although Valley usually messes up clocks speeds, temps are normally accurate. If your 2nd GPU is at 24 degrees, it's not running."

####

its running i have checked everything many times over.. he he.. temps is one of the things i keep a close eye and all other sensor readings..

there is something wrong with the valley benchmark.. a single card scores about what it should do (least i think it does) but the scaling with two is abysmal.. maybe only 20%.. 

heaven scales well enough up from 2600-ish with one card to 4600-ish with two.. valley only goes from 5400-ish to 6400-ish.. its just with valley.. even with only 50% scaling i should be looking at closer to 8000 not 6400..

i can only quote the results i get and when i get results i dont expect i do check them pretty well before opening my mouth.. 

its something i only noticed when decided to post valley results in this thread.. everything is as it should be.. the cards are boosting the same with one or two they are not clocking down due to temps or load.. the boost clock speed is around 1440 as it should be one card or two.. the only things that is odd is the rubbish 20% scale up when running two cards with valley.. 

trog


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 3, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with the Valley benchmark.  It works just fine in SLI runs.  Your second card looks like it's idling.

SLI run





Single GPU run


----------



## trog100 (Nov 4, 2015)

i have shed a little light on my sli scaling problems.. its the 4 x AA mode.. with only 4 x AA i go from 5300-ish with one card to 6300-ish with two.. poor sli scaling..

with 8 x AA (the same as the heaven setting) the scaling makes a lot more sense..  4300-ish to 6300-ish.. 

for me the 4 X AA setting isnt loading the two cards enough.. its ether a cpu limit or something else at work.. as for people who think i am dumb enough not to know that i have only one card running.. i cant really comment.. he he..

in sli mode my 4 x AA scores are the same as my 8  x AA scores.. with just the one card the AA setting makes a large score difference.. as to what is bottle necking things i havnt a clue but it sure aint me being dumb enough not to know whether or not i have one or two cards running.. he he

i would welcome some sensible suggestions as to what is bottle necking things with only 4 x AA.. i would think cpu but it only reads around 15% usage and certainly aint working hard..  memory usage is also very low valley dosnt use much of that.. 

i expect i will see exactly the same results in the heaven benchmark if i run that at 4 xAA instead of the 8 x AA i have always run it at..  

trog


----------



## the54thvoid (Nov 4, 2015)

trog100 said:


> i have shed a little light on my sli scaling problems.. its the 4 x AA mode.. with only 4 x AA i go from 5300-ish with one card to 6300-ish with two.. poor sli scaling..
> 
> with 8 x AA (the same as the heaven setting) the scaling makes a lot more sense..  4300-ish to 6300-ish..
> 
> ...



Nobody is accusing you of being dumb.  Chill. 

PCI lane bandwidth perhaps?  Wizzards latest test of PCI-e shows that higher fps rate suffer under restricted bandwidth.  Is the 2nd card at x8 or x4?


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 4, 2015)

the54thvoid said:


> Nobody is accusing you of being dumb.  Chill.
> 
> PCI lane bandwidth perhaps?  Wizzards latest test of PCI-e shows that higher fps rate suffer under restricted bandwidth.  Is the 2nd card at x8 or x4?



SLI doesn't operate at x4.  



trog100 said:


> i have shed a little light on my sli scaling problems.. its the 4 x AA mode.. with only 4 x AA i go from 5300-ish with one card to 6300-ish with two.. poor sli scaling..
> 
> with 8 x AA (the same as the heaven setting) the scaling makes a lot more sense..  4300-ish to 6300-ish..
> 
> ...



Try putting more clock on the 4790k.  4ghz isn't much.  I don't think it's going to solve the problem, because...honestly, I don't know why it would work in one program and not the other, but....it helps to run a "benchmark" clock on my CPU for Heaven, certainly, and a little bit for Valley too.

Have you tried to uninstall, and reinstall Valley?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 4, 2015)

I managed to get a run in at 1165Mhz/1640Mhz. It seems to be about the upper bound of what my 390 will handle with respect to video memory clocks.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 5, 2015)

i have done some more testing with valley.. there is something wrong with it.. 

heaven works as it should do.. with my two 980 ti cards.. it scales and responds to setting changes as it should do with one or two cards running..

valley with two cards running dosnt work properly.. i can go from ultra 8 x aa right down to low with aa off.. whatever settings i  put in my fps stays the same.. low runs the same frame rates as ultra with valley.. something is wrong with it,, he he..

the other thing i notice is that both valley and heaven default to the ultra settings when the benchmark run is selected.. they dont change the selected aa setting but everything else defaults to ultra.. 

with valley and two cards running i see bugger all difference in frame rates with it just running in ulta.. low.. or whatever.. it seem to act as if its changed the settings but my frames rates stay the same..  

my (apparent) poor sli scaling in valley seems to be down to the fact that with just the one card running the benchmark does score lower or higher depending on the aa setting.. with two cards running it scores exactly the same no matter where i put the aa setting.. it should not do this.. heaven dosnt.. 

playing with heaven (sli) i see nearly a doubling of frames rate going from ultra to low.. with valley i see bugger all difference.. none at all.. i conclude.. something is wrong with valley.. not because my cards aint scaling that well.. just because my frame rates stay the same no matter what setting i run it at.. its broke.. 

trog


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 5, 2015)

trog100 said:


> i have done some more testing with valley.. there is something wrong with it..
> 
> heaven works as it should do.. with my two 980 ti cards.. it scales and responds to setting changes as it should do with one or two cards running..
> 
> ...



If Valley was broke, others would have the same issue....and they're not.  

Aren't you the same guy that started the thread claiming that NVIDIA and it's partners were fudging the claimed clock rates on the box?  Just sayin.....you were wrong there too.


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 6, 2015)

trog100 said:


> i have done some more testing with valley.. there is something wrong with it..
> 
> heaven works as it should do.. with my two 980 ti cards.. it scales and responds to setting changes as it should do with one or two cards running..
> 
> ...



My apologies Trog...you may not be entirely wrong on this after all.  Last night I was playing around with settings, and noticed on another forum that an SLI run with 0 x AA was just HORRIBLY low.  So, I ran a single card 970 run through and scored 5089.  Then, I enabled SLI, and...scored 5100 something.  I tried it several different times, with different clocks, power settings, even edited the bios file and tried a different bios...no change.  It just wasn't utilizing the GPUs to full potential.  Usually hanging around about 60-70% usage.  Someone in another thread suggested that maybe CPU core clock could be affecting the score with 0 x AA.  My 5820k was at 4.4 (my daily clock) last night when I did these tests, so, I'm going to run the test runs again at stock CPU clocks, and then again at my benchmark setting of 4.7ghz and see what the difference is.

Considering this with 2 x 970s

Valley on Extreme HD:  5581
Valley on highest settings with 4 x AA: 6500
Valley on highest settings with 0 x AA: 5100ish

Yeah...something is wrong.  I'm thinking it may be something like the Furmark "auto throttle" "FEATURE" that NVIDIA added to keep that stress test from cooking GPUs.  I'll post more tonight when I get more information.  I've also left a message for NVIDIA and EVGA tech support to see if they know of any "issues" that would cause this, or if it IS actually a "feature".

Doesn't really explain the 4 x AA issues you're having, but....they could be related somehow.


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 7, 2015)

Ok...did some more testing with 0 x AA and 4 x AA.  With 4 x AA, the SLI scores are normal, no problems.  I ran a single card in 0 x AA, pushed the clocks up quite a bit to have some fun with it, and scored 5700 something.  Then, enabled SLI, kept the same clocks, and.....5500 something.

Seems to work fine with 4 x AA and 8 x AA, but with no AA?  Something is jacked up with either Valley, or...as I speculated in the previous post, NVIDIA has some funky "throttling" feature when AA is not enabled, and won't allow over a certain FPS / power / TDP / heat limit?  The weirdness continues....

4 x AA won't fully load the GPU.  Gotta be something NVIDIA has done.  I asked a few others to do the same testing, and they all confirm that they get the exact same issue.  With 0 x AA, the GPU is loading up to about 67% max, with 4 x AA, around 90 - 92%, and with 8 x AA up to 99%.

I noticed that with the 4 x AA setting, if you enable KBoost in Precision X, it helped quite a bit, but it's still not loading up all the way.

I asked a friend who's running Kepplers to run the same tests, and he doesn't have the same issues.  So, pretty sure that's an NVIDIA / Maxwell thing.


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Nov 8, 2015)

i7 4790k
GTX 970 Gigabyte G1
1519/3505


----------



## trog100 (Nov 12, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> 4 x AA won't fully load the GPU.  Gotta be something NVIDIA has done.  I asked a few others to do the same testing, and they all confirm that they get the exact same issue.  With 0 x AA, the GPU is loading up to about 67% max, with 4 x AA, around 90 - 92%, and with 8 x AA up to 99%.
> 
> I noticed that with the 4 x AA setting, if you enable KBoost in Precision X, it helped quite a bit, but it's still not loading up all the way.
> 
> I asked a friend who's running Kepplers to run the same tests, and he doesn't have the same issues.  So, pretty sure that's an NVIDIA / Maxwell thing.



what going on with my pair of 980 ti cards seems simple enough.. with two cards running the benchmark runs fully maxed out with 8 x AA no matter where i put the settings.. i think the score is correct for the settings the card is actually running at.. 

what skews things is this thread is based on only 4 x AA.. a single cards runs at 4 x AA.. two of them run fully maxed out at 8 x AA.. they just wont run at only 4 x AA even though its set that way.. in fact valley will only run my two cards fully maxed and score accordingly which is okay until you start making comparisons with a single card running on lesser settings..

why this is i havnt a clue.. i blame the valley benchmark.. heaven works as it should.. valley is broke.. 

i like using furmark it honestly throws everything at the gpu it can and its the built in gpu load or temp limits that throttle things down to what nvidia think the hardware can stand.. 



trog


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 12, 2015)

trog100 said:


> what going on with my pair of 980 ti cards seems simple enough.. with two cards running the benchmark runs fully maxed out with 8 x AA no matter where i put the settings.. i think the score is correct for the settings the card is actually running at..
> 
> what skews things is this thread is based on only 4 x AA.. a single cards runs at 4 x AA.. two of them run fully maxed out at 8 x AA.. they just wont run at only 4 x AA even though its set that way.. in fact valley will only run my two cards fully maxed and score accordingly which is okay until you start making comparisons with a single card running on lesser settings..
> 
> ...



Except that NVIDIA built in a "throttle" for furmark....it's not even a good stress test anymore.  I'm wondering if there's not the same kind of thing with no AA, low AA settings that keep frame rates, power settings/consumption at certain levels?  I dunno. 

This is the only site I'm a part of that hasn't used just the Extreme HD preset for their "Valley leaderboards".


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> Ok...did some more testing with 0 x AA and 4 x AA.  With 4 x AA, the SLI scores are normal, no problems.  I ran a single card in 0 x AA, pushed the clocks up quite a bit to have some fun with it, and scored 5700 something.  Then, enabled SLI, kept the same clocks, and.....5500 something.
> 
> Seems to work fine with 4 x AA and 8 x AA, but with no AA?  Something is jacked up with either Valley, or...as I speculated in the previous post, NVIDIA has some funky "throttling" feature when AA is not enabled, and won't allow over a certain FPS / power / TDP / heat limit?  The weirdness continues....


Keep an eye on CPU load. You could be encountering a CPU bottleneck. When you increase AA you're putting more load on the GPU, reducing frame rate, thus reducing CPU load.

You should be able to confirm this by running the benchmark with the CPU at stock with SLI enabled, then again with the CPU overclocked. The score and overall GPU load should increase under 0x AA if that's the case.

Another way to confirm is by running at a lower resolution and seeing if you're getting the same kinds of frame rates which could also indicate a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 13, 2015)

The CPU clock doesn't make any difference there.  I did several runs at my daily clock of 4.3ghz on my 5820k, then did several on the benchmark clock of 4.7ghz and got nearly the same results.  Maybe a 20 point difference, but that could be accounted for in the wind....  lol

I'll run some more tests this weekend to see, but....I don't think that's the issue.



Aquinus said:


> Keep an eye on CPU load. You could be encountering a CPU bottleneck. When you increase AA you're putting more load on the GPU, reducing frame rate, thus reducing CPU load.
> 
> You should be able to confirm this by running the benchmark with the CPU at stock with SLI enabled, then again with the CPU overclocked. The score and overall GPU load should increase under 0x AA if that's the case.
> 
> Another way to confirm is by running at a lower resolution and seeing if you're getting the same kinds of frame rates which could also indicate a CPU bottleneck.





I went ahead and played with it tonight.  You're right. At no AA, the CPU clock speed made a huge difference in the outcome.  At 4 x AA though, it didn't make a noticeable difference.

Good info!  Thanks!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Nov 21, 2015)

i5 4690k@4.5Ghz
PaliT GTX 960 Jetstream 4Gb
1428/3705


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2015)

Finally got around to tinkering with my 290X, trying to find that sweetspot, actually broke the 3500 score and I feel there is still more to come, the VRM's despite the over voltage stayed cool, damn this is one fine cooler!

Sapphire R9 290X 4GB Vapour-X OC @ 1140mhz
i5 4670K @ 4.1Ghz (actually got better scores reducing CPU overclock?....strange)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 21, 2015)

Okay... CPU @4.7Ghz now. GPU 1455Mhz, VRAM 3800MHz


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> Except that NVIDIA built in a "throttle" for furmark....it's not even a good stress test anymore.  I'm wondering if there's not the same kind of thing with no AA, low AA settings that keep frame rates, power settings/consumption at certain levels?  I dunno.
> 
> This is the only site I'm a part of that hasn't used just the Extreme HD preset for their "Valley leaderboards".



furmark is the only thing i can get that takes my power limits over 100%.. with furmark if i set 110% i get 110%.. with heaven or valley my power usage never goes over the 100% usually it a bit less.. these cards have temp throttling.. power throttling and voltage throttling all built in with the default bios.. its all in the so called boost speed.. you get more or less depending on the three factors i have mentioned.. 

they are pretty much "user" proof.. 

one interesting thing with furmark is one card throttles down more than two cards.. i can go lower than 1000 mhz with one card but i get around 1140-ish with two cards.. 

valley and heaven only use around 20% cpu usage at high settings.. i can run wprime and valley at the same time and still see a similar score.. they are not in the slightest cpu bottlenecked.. they are a pure gpu test which i supposed is what they are meant to be.. 

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2015)

trog100 said:


> furmark is the only thing i can get that takes my power limits over 100%.. with furmark if i set 110% i get 110%.. with heaven or valley my power usage never goes over the 100% usually it a bit less.. these cards have temp throttling.. power throttling and voltage throttling all built in with the default bios.. its all in the so called boost speed.. you get more or less depending on the three factors i have mentioned..
> 
> they are pretty much "user" proof..
> 
> ...



Yes, as I said a couple of posts up, I actually get 100 points more from my CPU being at 4.1gig rather than 4.4gig, although I find that strange it's clear that predominantly at least it's a GPU orientated bench.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 21, 2015)

cpu usage 13.2 percent..

gpu usage  99 percent

power usage 98 percent..

core boost speed at 1442..

core tempt 66 C

my power limit is set at 105 percent and my temp limit is at 83 C..

this is just with one card running.. something is holding it back.. it could well be built in voltage limits.. i aint sure..

the cpu load is not much more than idle..  







trog


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 21, 2015)

now that i have my new(to Me) GPU installed, i thought id add my results here...Im running on the stock voltages for the 7970 ,it gets grumpy when i mess with them. i5 is running @ 4.1Ghz(could have gone as high as 4.7Ghz, but i was too lazy to go into my bios  )
sorry about the tiny process explorer window Right Below Here, I needed to cover up all of the porn bookmarks


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 21, 2015)

Your score should be higher than that with a 7970?  With those clocks you should be expecting around 2400 I would think....... unless you have full detail still on in CCC?


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 21, 2015)

trog100 said:


> cpu usage 13.2 percent..
> 
> gpu usage  99 percent
> 
> ...



You should really use HW Monitor and monitor peak CPU usage.  I did this the other day on the Extreme HD preset and found that with my 5820k at stock clocks, it was hitting 99% on one core, and during those times, the GPU utilization was dropping off of 100%.  Cleared it up when I ran the CPU at 4.7, but.....  This is the only benchmark I see that on though, I tested Heaven in 1080 at the highest settings, doesn't do it there, and tested Firestrike, Skydiver, etc.  No bottleneck.

Even if that were the issue.....your second card should at least be running some of the time.  And it doesn't appear to be doing anything.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 22, 2015)

i am not really saying i have a "bottleneck".. just that something limits the cards power usage below what i have it set at.. if i set the power limit at 105 with an overclocked card i would expect to see 105 not 99 or less..

one thing i am sure of.. heaven and valley would probably be just as happy running on an old dual core chip.. the firestike benchmarks show a higher score with a fast (more cores the merrier) chip but that is only down to the separate physics (cpu) score which does use all the cores and hyper threading that is available.. the graphics part dosnt need much cpu power..

i tried switching my hyper threading off the other day.. with things that really do use it (which isnt much) i saw a 10 c drop in cpu tempts and maybe a 25 percent drop in the physics part of the firestike benchmark.. with normal gaming i saw no difference..

i favour wprime for cpu testing and furmark for gpu testing.. the cpu burner built into furmark is pretty usefull as well.. it heats things up more than wprime but not as much as prime95 which i think is a silly tool to use..

furmark loads the cpu at around 23 percent.. valley at 12-ish percent.. both are pure gpu testers.. cpu speed (or the number of cores) makes next to no difference..

valley also gets my gpu boost speed well wrong.. it certainly aint doing the 1650 plus that shows as the core speed.. it seems to get the tempts and memory right but is way out with the boost speed..

i have just pointed out oddities i have noticed with valley.. maybe off topic maybe not.. he he..

i do have a pair of 980 ti cards installed.. for the gaming resolutions i use one card is more than enough.. i have sli disabled.. burning an extra 250 watts of heat for no noticeable gain dosnt make much sense.. even to me.. my second card is there if i need it.. 

comparing sli and none sli with valley did point out the odd way it behaves..

trog


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 22, 2015)

trog100 said:


> i am not really saying i have a "bottleneck".. just that something limits the cards power usage below what i have it set at.. if i set the power limit at 105 with an overclocked card i would expect to see 105 not 99 or less..
> 
> one thing i am sure of.. heaven and valley would probably be just as happy running on an old dual core chip.. the firestike benchmarks show a higher score with a fast (more cores the merrier) chip but that is only down to the separate physics (cpu) score which does use all the cores and hyper threading that is available.. the graphics part dosnt need much cpu power..
> 
> ...



You do realize that the power target slider you're setting in AB or PCX, whatever you're using is just a number in the bios, yes?  You could set it to 1000 watts in the bios, and you'd still only be pulling so much power through the card at a certain clock.  Setting the power limit to 105%, doesn't mean that the card is going to run at 105%.  lol

On every benchmark run you ever do, you should have the power target slider at maximum, no matter what.  It'll make sure you're not hitting a power limit perf cap.  = )


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 22, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> View attachment 69355 Finally got around to tinkering with my 290X, trying to find that sweetspot, actually broke the 3500 score and I feel there is still more to come, the VRM's despite the over voltage stayed cool, damn this is one fine cooler!
> 
> Sapphire R9 290X 4GB Vapour-X OC @ 1140mhz
> i5 4670K @ 4.1Ghz (actually got better scores reducing CPU overclock?....strange)




Nice Score. What does your 290X score at stock clocks?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2015)

in regards as a seperate post in the hopes that someone might shed some light on this, I apparently am getting slower than optimal speeds, so im trying to figure out if i can do anything. Im running PCIE x8 V2.0   MY board has a issue where it CANNOT run in the top pcie slot, so please dont bother suggesting it, unles syou know of a way to get MY exact board to work with that slot and this card, but after a Large amount of trying , and bios updates, this is the best i could get.

if its a problem for me to ask these questions here, just ignore it, i dont want someone being grumpy that im trying to solve a problem in a bench thread. technically its not for this purpose. im just desperate, its so frustrating.

thanks


----------



## ASOT (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## ASOT (Nov 22, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> now that i have my new(to Me) GPU installed, i thought id add my results here...Im running on the stock voltages for the 7970 ,it gets grumpy when i mess with them. i5 is running @ 4.1Ghz(could have gone as high as 4.7Ghz, but i was too lazy to go into my bios  )
> sorry about the tiny process explorer window Right Below Here, I needed to cover up all of the porn bookmarks




I beat u  ))) no OC!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 22, 2015)

good for you, even thoug hmy setting s are running @ x8, i dont think you should be boasting that, since i am close to your score running @ a fraction of my potential speed.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 22, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> good for you, even thoug hmy setting s are running @ x8, i dont think you should be boasting that, since i am close to your score running @ a fraction of my potential speed.



A few minuts ago i made it,all max out,bro!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

fixed my settings a bit , but im still only running @ x8 PCIEVersion 2.0, lowered My clocks, and got..... LINK  (apparently You cant link the results, or atleast I cant  )
 @Tatty_One  thanks for bringing that to my attention, i would've gone on in ignorant bliss had it not been for you, i appreciate it.

oh, yeah, and @ASOT  now what ? and my set up is STILL out of whack


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

Mercennarius said:


> Nice Score. What does your 290X score at stock clocks?


Stock for this card is 1040mhz and I think I scored around 3300 without the extra 100mhz.

Edit:  @jboydgolfer    That's more like it, I can only guess you either had some detail settings still active in CCC and/or you had your flat panel setting wrong for the bench and how it handles 1080p on your 1200 screen..... I have been there before!  That looks about right now to be honest taking into account loosely a 5 - 10% hit for the x8.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> fixed my settings a bit , but im still only running @ x8 PCIEVersion 2.0, lowered My clocks, and got..... LINK  (apparently You cant link the results, or atleast I cant  )
> @Tatty_One  thanks for bringing that to my attention, i would've gone on in ignorant bliss had it not been for you, i appreciate it.
> 
> oh, yeah, and @ASOT  now what ? and my set up is STILL out of whack


 
Unfortune 4xAA is not the same as 8xAA,try again!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

ASOT said:


> Unfortune 4xAA is not the same as 8xAA,try again!


look @ OP man, You change to x4


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

@ASOT  you might wanna check Your setting s too man, it looks like Your setting your benchmark settings too high, and Im guessing you could get a much better score if you go from "extremeHD" to "custom". follow the OP, and ill bet your score will jump up a good bit. its just not fair for You to be running @ a harder setting than the rest of us, because it will bring your score down unfairly, re-check them and run again for your own benefit.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 23, 2015)

Vellinious said:


> You do realize that the power target slider you're setting in AB or PCX, whatever you're using is just a number in the bios, yes?  You could set it to 1000 watts in the bios, and you'd still only be pulling so much power through the card at a certain clock.  Setting the power limit to 105%, doesn't mean that the card is going to run at 105%.  lol
> 
> On every benchmark run you ever do, you should have the power target slider at maximum, no matter what.  It'll make sure you're not hitting a power limit perf cap.  = )



in theory true and with furmark it works out in reality as well.. a setting of 110 percent gives a load of 110 percent.. when the card hits that 110 percent it then throttles down exactly as it should do.. things make sense.. 

with heaven or valley things dont make sense.. no matter where you set the power limit lets say at 110 percent for example the cards power usage will never go above the default 100 percent.. run the card or cards at stock speeds and you see 100 percent  power usage..  overclock the cards and you still see 100 percent or less.. 

keep increasing the core speed and at some point the card will trip over its own feet and crash.. in theory increasing the power limit should increase the max speed.. heat (mostly) being the overall limiter.. the card would get too hot and throttle down.. this is the theory.. 

running valley or heaven the theory dosnt match the reality.. increasing the power setting makes bugger all difference.. power usage never goes above the stock 100 percent.. something aint quite right.. he he..

running furmark increasing the  power limit does something.. the card runs faster and hotter and and actually uses more power.. with valley or heaven this dosnt happen.. why it dosnt i havnt a clue.. but its just something odd i have noticed.. 

for what is worth with valley or heaven cpu-z tells me no capping is taking place.. 

anal is as anal does.. 

trog


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Stock for this card is 1040mhz and I think I scored around 3300 without the extra 100mhz.



Thanks. Trying to figure out why my Sapphire Tri-X 290X is only scoring about 2850 at stock clocks.


----------



## Vellinious (Nov 23, 2015)

trog100 said:


> in theory true and with furmark it works out in reality as well.. a setting of 110 percent gives a load of 110 percent.. when the card hits that 110 percent it then throttles down exactly as it should do.. things make sense..
> 
> with heaven or valley things dont make sense.. no matter where you set the power limit lets say at 110 percent for example the cards power usage will never go above the default 100 percent.. run the card or cards at stock speeds and you see 100 percent  power usage..  overclock the cards and you still see 100 percent or less..
> 
> ...



Uh, no...increasing the power target won't increase the max speed.  Increasing voltage will increase the maximum core clock you can reach, but....raising the power limit does nothing for that.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> @ASOT  you might wanna check Your setting s too man, it looks like Your setting your benchmark settings too high, and Im guessing you could get a much better score if you go from "extremeHD" to "custom". follow the OP, and ill bet your score will jump up a good bit. its just not fair for You to be running @ a harder setting than the rest of us, because it will bring your score down unfairly, re-check them and run again for your own benefit.



@jboydgolfer  Ya yaa,but must be x8 in order to test the performance,like in games..test @maximum bro,to see how it handle's! 
X4 Anti-aliasing is half of that,so must be X8 in order to see how is working. GG
How u try a game to see is performance,how is handle the FPS,the res and details ? I tell u...
@ Maximus All!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

ASOT said:


> @jboydgolfer  Ya yaa,but must be x8 in order to test the performance,like in games..test @maximum bro,to see how it handle's!
> X4 Anti-aliasing is half of that,so must be X8 in order to see how is working. GG
> How u try a game to see is performance,how is handle the FPS,the res and details ? I tell u...
> @ Maximus All!


And that's fine but don't post benchmarks in here then if they are not valid, show him a 4x run just to get a valid score on the board.



Mercennarius said:


> Thanks. Trying to figure out why my Sapphire Tri-X 290X is only scoring about 2850 at stock clocks.


What is your stock?  Assuming you have turned off all the detail settings in CCC, have you got your monitor scaling right for running the bench at 1080P, I know it sounds stupid but the first time I tried I got like 1800 then realised that by default the wrong scaling option was enabled in CCC and once I changed it then the scores started to come, I am at work now but I think it was the middle option of the 3 that worked best.


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> What is your stock?  Assuming you have turned off all the detail settings in CCC, have you got your monitor scaling right for running the bench at 1080P, I know it sounds stupid but the first time I tried I got like 1800 then realised that by default the wrong scaling option was enabled in CCC and once I changed it then the scores started to come, I am at work now but I think it was the middle option of the 3 that worked best.



My stock clocks are 1030/1375. I have not touched any settings in CCC, what do I need to adjust here? Not sure what scaling I have set in CCC either, I know the benchmark is set to run at 1080P while my Windows desktop runs at 4K. I'll look at this on my lunch today...any other tips? Thanks!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> So the deduction is...... if a programme needs and
> And that's fine but don't post benchmarks in here then if they are not valid, show him a 4x run just to get a valid score on the board.



i dont think he is understanding my posts, or your @Tatty_One  it may be a language thing, he just seems to be getting more competitive every time i try to offer him to change his settings. anyway, Even @ x8 AA, i still beat his score  

ive apparently hit a bottleneck of the x8 PCIE speed, because I Cannot score above the 2259 i got earlier. even when my clocks are 10% higher  im upgrading my system anyway soon, this PC is 5 years old on some parts, and the 2nd gen CPU is getting long in the tooth too.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

You need to go into the 3D settings in CCC and place all the "quality" settings to default settings otherwise you are going to be adding another layer of quality over the benchmark which will have a significant performance cost.  As for scaling to 1080P, I found one of the settings caused GPU work which again affected performance.


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2015)

@Tatty_One  I made it at x8 just to test how is doing.. no need high score to show or else..sorry me for that's invalid,i pose later one,ty


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> i dont think he is understanding my posts, or your @Tatty_One  it may be a language thing, he just seems to be getting more competitive every time i try to offer him to change his settings. anyway, Even @ x8 AA, i still beat his score
> 
> ive apparently hit a bottleneck of the x8 PCIE speed, because I Cannot score above the 2259 i got earlier. even when my clocks are 10% higher  im upgrading my system anyway soon, this PC is 5 years old on some parts, and the 2nd gen CPU is getting long in the tooth too.



Glad for u..i'm the other side  AMD 
I test at extremehd and x8 to see how is handle,just that.
Have a nice day,there


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

ASOT said:


> Glad for u..i'm the other side  AMD
> I test at extremehd and x8 to see how is handle,just that.
> Have a nice day,there



cool man, im glad it worked out for you. have a nice day


----------



## ASOT (Nov 23, 2015)

Finaly done it


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> You need to go into the 3D settings in CCC and place all the "quality" settings to default settings otherwise you are going to be adding another layer of quality over the benchmark which will have a significant performance cost.  As for scaling to 1080P, I found one of the settings caused GPU work which again affected performance.




So these are my current settings:





See anything awry?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

Take surface format optimisation off (possibly 50 points right there).  Make sure scaling is set on "scale image to full panel size", make sure you raise the power limit in CCC also, just to ensure you avoid any possible issues when in extended full load.


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Take surface format optimisation off.  Make sure scaling is set on "scale image to full panel size", make sure you raise the power limit in CCC also, just to ensure you avoid any possible issues when in extended full load.



What should the power limit be raised to? Thanks!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

Mercennarius said:


> What should the power limit be raised to? Thanks!


Give it 20%, probably won't need it but it won't do it any harm.  You do realise you could easily raise the GPU clock to 1070mhz and memory to 1425mhz without any additional tweaks and she would fly along without any issues?  No voltage necessary for those clocks.  I run mine 24/7 at 1100 with no additional voltage but not all can do that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Give it 20%, probably won't need it but it won't do it any harm.  You do realise you could easily raise the GPU clock to 1070mhz and memory to 1425mhz without any additional tweaks and she would fly along without any issues?  No voltage necessary for those clocks.  I run mine 24/7 at 1100 with no additional voltage but not all can do that.


have you ever increased voltages of your 7970 build? ( i saw you had a 7970 score in the OP) im wondering because ive always been apprehensive about doing it, but if it brings my clocks up higher  what the heck right? Ive got the LCS powercolor 7970, So temps will NEVER be an issue, The highest ive gotten it to is around 43C playing GTA5 for Hours. thanks in advance


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> have you ever increased voltages of your 7970 build? ( i saw you had a 7970 score in the OP) im wondering because ive always been apprehensive about doing it, but if it brings my clocks up higher  what the heck right? Ive got the LCS powercolor 7970, So temps will NEVER be an issue, The highest ive gotten it to is around 43C playing GTA5 for Hours. thanks in advance


Mine was a 280X but yes, I did myself a custom Bios because the 3D voltage was not even holding the reference clocks (albeit it was an OC version so increased them to 1.212V, that raise temps by 2 degrees), like anything, if your cooler is decent and you don't go too mad then it should be OK but to be honest you don't need to if it is just to run a bench, the only reason I did this time is because it's the first time I really got to play with the 290X so just wanted to see what she had so to speak, I read up on the card first and saw some good results but I run stock voltage 24/7.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 23, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Mine was a 280X but yes, I did myself a custom Bios because the 3D voltage was not even holding the reference clocks (albeit it was an OC version so increased them to 1.212V, that raise temps by 2 degrees), like anything, if your cooler is decent and you don't go too mad then it should be OK but to be honest you don't need to if it is just to run a bench, the only reason I did this time is because it's the first time I really got to play with the 290X so just wanted to see what she had so to speak, I read up on the card first and saw some good results but I run stock voltage 24/7.



i hear ya. I cant even get Higher performace right now, Ive hit a ceiling because of the x8PCIe lane, or it looks that way, since no matter how high my clocks go, or what changes i make in the settings i cant get any higher than my above scores in unigine...but anyway, i was just curious to see what this puppy Could do is all. Its a Koolance water block, full coverage so heat wont change more than a degree or 2 maybe.I read a reveiw that the guy testing it, cranked it up to 1300Mhz, and had no issues. obviously cards differ, and gains are limited, but i was just curious as many of us are 

i squeezed a TINY bit more HP out of it, but i think this is it @ the lower bandwidth of this lane..


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 24, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Give it 20%, probably won't need it but it won't do it any harm.  You do realise you could easily raise the GPU clock to 1070mhz and memory to 1425mhz without any additional tweaks and she would fly along without any issues?  No voltage necessary for those clocks.  I run mine 24/7 at 1100 with no additional voltage but not all can do that.



So with a mild overclock (1050/1400) and the recommended settings I can still only get 2950.

EDIT: Curious how much of it could be driver related? I'm on the latest beta build 15.11.1.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2015)

I am using the one year old Omega drivers!  So you have taken surface optimisation off too?


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 24, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> I am using the one year old Omega drivers!  So you have taken surface optimisation off too?



Just updated to the new crimson drivers and am seeing about a 3% increase on average vs the most recent beta drivers. Still can't quite break 3,000 though. The lighting seems different in Valley with the new Crimson drivers for some reason. Brighter and darker than before, some sort of HDR/lighting effect was changed during my switch to these drivers.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 24, 2015)

Like I mentioned, try 1070 on the GPU, you won't have any problems with that, existing voltage should be more than enough with nominal unnoticeable heat, that should get you over that line.


----------



## purecain (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm putting the water cooled 290x/ a maximus 5 extreme 4770k and 32gb of 2400mhx Kingston beast ddr3 up for sale in the other part of the forum... just a heads up...


----------



## Xmpekr (Nov 27, 2015)

helloooo i am new here. 
Guys u  got a great forum ! keep it going !

http://i.imgur.com/fAJ5ubH.png


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 28, 2015)

another jump in performance for my 7970.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2015)

^^^ Nice, your right up there now, didn't get much more than that with my old 280X.


----------



## Mercennarius (Nov 28, 2015)

Are most people with AMD cards running Vally with Texture Filtering Quality set to Performance or Standard?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 29, 2015)

i was on performance i think


----------



## RealNeil (Nov 29, 2015)

Here's one of mine.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2015)

Texture filtering to Performance.


----------



## Schmuckley (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's another one.


----------



## erixx (Dec 1, 2015)

^
  ^
    ^
WHATS THE POINT GUYS?  You are posting benches with all different PRESETS! Read Post 1 please.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2015)

installed a Card i just took delivery of to see what kind of HP this tiny thing has...not bad TBH.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 4, 2015)

So I was running it wrong I guess?

Here is what I think is right. Let me know if not.





Here is the other i7's score.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 4, 2015)

erixx said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> WHATS THE POINT GUYS?  You are posting benches with all different PRESETS! Read Post 1 please.


who's using the wrong preset?(more than a time or two?) generally if someone DOES post an incorrect score, someone will see it, and politely point them to the OP, @ which time they will simply change the settings, and all is well. @ any rate, ONLY runs using the Settings in the OP are entered into the record, so its moot even if someone Does run @ incorrect settings.

if you go back several pages, you'll see a few have run @ the incorrect preset, but most or all have reposted with the predetermined preset.

which is
Preset: Custom
API: DX11
Quality: Ultra
Stereo 3d: Disabled
Monitors: Single
Anti Aliazing: x4
Full screen: yes
Resolution: 1920x1080


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 6, 2015)

So on my i7-4770K system, I took out the two Sapphire R9-290X Tri-X OC cards and I put One EVGA GTX-980Ti in it.

The two r9s scored 105.9 FPS.

The single 980Ti scored a lot better.


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 6, 2015)

Here's my score, A10-6800k @4715MHz with a r9 290 @1077MHz core clock and mem clock @1350MHz, a pretty decent score  at least more than i was hoping 





Edit: it's on Win10 Pro 64bit, Valley says it's Win8 and it's wrong .


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 6, 2015)

Looks good to me. I tried to SLI my Ti card with a 980 that I had on the shelf,....no luck.


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 8, 2015)

Radeon HD 6900 Quadfire.

Consists of a Radeon HD 6990 ES, a Radeon HD 6970 and a Radeon HD 6950 flashed to a 6970. All cards running at 940MHz, all reference coolers.

Yes it's loud.

CPU is a Pentium G3258 running at 4.5GHz on both cores. Had to sell the i5-4690K recently, so I'm dealing with what I got.


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 8, 2015)

Good score,......


----------



## D007 (Dec 8, 2015)

Round two!
Updating my score.

2xgtx 980 in sli @ 1485/2016
i7 4770k @ 4.6


----------



## The N (Dec 13, 2015)

well, thats a really good overlock on both gpus. very good.


----------



## Soulmirror (Dec 15, 2015)

Trying to do my best but still i can't beat you D007 

Asus Rampage V Extreme 3.1
i7 5930k @ 4.5
Nzxt Kraken X61
32GB Ripjaw V DDR4-3000
2x Zotac 980Ti Amp! Extreme 1450/1810
Samsung 850 512GB
2x Samsung 850 1TB Raid 0
Corsair HX1000i

Maybe i should go higher on the memory side, let's try again tomorrow.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 17, 2015)

i7 4790k stock 2 gtx670s stock
Score: 4229


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 19, 2015)




----------



## RealNeil (Dec 20, 2015)

Soulmirror said:


> View attachment 70059
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're both getting great scores!


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 20, 2015)

Radeon R9 Nano


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 20, 2015)

Fouquin said:


> Radeon R9 Nano


does that pentium hold you back when gaming with that fury?


----------



## Fouquin (Dec 20, 2015)

jboydgolfer said:


> does that pentium hold you back when gaming with that fury?



Not that I've seen. Fallout 4 and Armored Warfare at least don't take a penalty.

I'm about 2 weeks away from getting another 4690K though, so I guess I'll find out if it really does hold it back.


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Dec 23, 2015)

i7 4790K - OC 4.6 Ghz
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
GPU Clock - 1318/1469
Memory Clock - 1928 MHz (7,712 Effectively )


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 31, 2015)

Core i7 3960x @ 4.9GHz | 2x GTX Titan X 1468\1920


----------



## RealNeil (Dec 31, 2015)

A lofty score indeed!


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not even 100%. I couldn't get my cards to 99% each like Heaven and I gave up trying last night. AFR 1 and 2 both would max the cards then in certain scenes drop back to about 50. If anybody has any ideas LMK. AFR 2 sometimes crashed the program.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

I need to run valley now lol


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 31, 2015)

jesus 2 titans, i couldnt afford half of one   Mucho envyyyyyy..  My PC is almost as old as my youngest kid


----------



## DarthBaggins (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm happy with just my lil 970 (especially since I got it thanks to MicroCenter's awesome extended warranty plan I had on my Asus HD7870)


Ran my Valley bench finally: 
5930k @ 4.4   Asus Strix GTX970 @ 1501/3557


----------



## SpikeHob (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

The table here is such mess, needs better sorting. SLI and single in different tables. Can't really understand where to aim.

@PP Mguire post your single Titan X Score... just for science 

For start CPU 4.7GHz and GPU/MEM 1510/2005

I want to see your scaling score with single... and then put again to 5GHz... actually the CPU bumps up not very much, the GPU core... and actually RAM frequency does lately some mojo...

EDIT: I just realized your double titan score is.... something is wrong...


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> The table here is such mess, needs better sorting. SLI and single in different tables. Can't really understand where to aim.
> 
> @PP Mguire post your single Titan X Score... just for science
> 
> ...


Yes sir, both GPUs were only running 48% with that run and idk why. No matter what I did it would not do a full run maxed like Heaven.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Yes sir, both GPUs were only running 48% with that run and idk why. No matter what I did it would not do a full run maxed like Heaven.



For the lulz did try DX9 or OGL? Seconds... old exe renaming trick? I guess no use... there is something broken. Or... it is just the limitation or the DX11?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> For the lulz did try DX9 or OGL? Seconds... old exe renaming trick? I guess no use... there is something broken. Or... it is just the limitation or the DX11?


It's just this program as Heaven runs fine obviously. I'm not real sure what the deal is but it's not a game so not a deal breaker. If we're doing single card anyways no reason to really try hard to get it going right.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> It's just this program as Heaven runs fine obviously. I'm not real sure what the deal is but it's not a game so not a deal breaker. If we're doing single card anyways no reason to really try hard to get it going right.



Well actually heaven still runs like shit considering what we are throwing at it. I guess this is something bigger. It goes deep into task queues for specific jobs. How they are stacked up and serialized, I guess some parts just don't or can't be run in parallel, thus waiting and some budget time, the next frame maybe is discarded. It would be fun to see some uber high clocked Anniversary Pentium here again... see if it really isn't tied to poor multitasking and relies to brute force.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

Fun fact, one of my Titans can run over 1500 core with 2000 mem. Interesting. My second Titan isn't matching vcore with it being .01 lower than the first. My score is like 175 under yours btw @ 4.9 1501/2000.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 3, 2016)

@PP Mguire, have you tried re-running it with your CPU at stock? Is it possible that you're encountering a CPU bottleneck? An earlier run someone else did with two 980 Tis isn't too much higher than your score (600 points?) and it is making me wonder if something other than your GPUs is a bottleneck. If your score in SLI is lower at stock speeds, then that's a tell tale sign that you've hit a limitation with your CPU (probably a single thread getting maxed out.) Many applications become CPU bound at really high frame rates.

Also, you have to admit, that's a lot of GPU horse power to drive 1080p. I suspect if you ran the benchmark at 4k it would eat up more GPU power which would also indicate a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Fun fact, one of my Titans can run over 1500 core with 2000 mem. Interesting. My second Titan isn't matching vcore with it being .01 lower than the first. My score is like 175 under yours btw @ 4.9 1501/2000.



I am running custom edited bios... mine does not fiddle... it is always on max boost speed if I put power limits in afterburner to max. And my RAM speeds are higher than yours... that's the only difference.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

Aquinus said:


> @PP Mguire, have you tried re-running it with your CPU at stock? Is it possible that you're encountering a CPU bottleneck? An earlier run someone else did with two 980 Tis isn't too much higher than your score (600 points?) and it is making me wonder if something other than your GPUs is a bottleneck. If your score in SLI is lower at stock speeds, then that's a tell tale sign that you've hit a limitation with your CPU (probably a single thread getting maxed out.) Many applications become CPU bound at really high frame rates.
> 
> Also, you have to admit, that's a lot of GPU horse power to drive 1080p. I suspect if you ran the benchmark at 4k it would eat up more GPU power which would also indicate a CPU bottleneck.


Both cards run around 48% even in 4k. The person with dual 980ti's are probably having the same issue I am. The cards still run 48% with the CPU stock. When I change to AFR1 or 2 different scenes will max them but will cause the program to crash even at stock meaning I'm suspecting just a SLI profile issue of some sort. Since my install is old I gather something I've done over the last 6 months isn't playing nice. 



Ferrum Master said:


> I am running custom edited bios... mine does not fiddle... it is always on max boost speed if I put power limits in afterburner to max. And my RAM speeds are higher than yours... that's the only difference.


I'm running custom HC bios on my cards. I kept my RAM stock because in game it doesn't make a difference in FPS. The last run I did had my RAM at 2000 and it only raise like 20ish points over 1950. My stock boost speed is 1391 so I only have to raise 110 or so on core to get over 1500, but my second card will not run that high due to the minor difference in voltage. They are both 100% stable with the HC bios on "stock" though.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 3, 2016)

I will bench my 2x 980ti's when I get back to my puter.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

Nah I am speaking of system RAM. 

How mydog did get 8K really then? Using 3.0Ghz?


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Nah I am speaking of system RAM.
> 
> How mydog did get 8K really then? Using 3.0Ghz?


Ah, I don't really see a difference in upping my system RAM. I've tried 1600, 1866, and 2133. Gains are meh. Soon enough I'll have 2666 to play with but not expecting much.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 3, 2016)

PP Mguire said:


> Ah, I don't really see a difference in upping my system RAM. I've tried 1600, 1866, and 2133. Gains are meh. Soon enough I'll have 2666 to play with but not expecting much.



Wish you luck to boot it on Sandy Bridge... those are meant for Ivy... Only very rare stones could boot up on 2600MHz. I am actually very very surprised that my el cheapo Crucial Ballistix very low profile ones (not even a quad kit) clocks so high. They are known to be crap, I just needed VLP. Currenty 2400MHz 11-13-12-32 CR1, in each few weeks I'm cutting down the later timings... just slowly testing real stability. With CL10 get errors in intel burn test, so I am optimizing this CL11 set, very time consuming stuff, but FPS wise I get some average ~5FPS+ from 1600Mhz to 2400MHz, well just for fiddling around I call it a win for free.


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 3, 2016)

5fps isn't worth my time messing about with RAM honestly. Maybe if I was under custom water finally and gunning for bench scores or something. It's why I never bothered buying better RAM. The Dom Plats are landing in my lap so I'll use what I have haha.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 3, 2016)

Anyone else get stutters when benching Valley? I know in past I have gotten a few benching AMD dual GPUs, but damn I am getting a crap load with these Nvidia GPUs.

Update:
I ran the bench again and disabled the sound, no stutters, scored 6012.





2x GV-N98TXTREME-6GD- stock overclocks.

Don't add this score I dont even know what NVCP is set to & I want to submit my OC run to be added to the database, this is just for reference. ::*)

Cheers!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 4, 2016)

broken pixel said:


> I ran the bench again and disabled the sound



Did you disable it in benchmark or device manager?

My score does not change if I toggle it in bench... we both have X-Fi cards... and it goes legacy openAL route... so it could be... but for others? naah...

still how mydog got 8k in the bench... I smell something


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 4, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Did you disable it in benchmark or device manager?
> 
> My score does not change if I toggle it in bench... we both have X-Fi cards... and it goes legacy openAL route... so it could be... but for others? naah...
> 
> still how mydog got 8k in the bench... I smell something



I disabled sound in the menu options & use an X-FI sound card also. I was wondering the same thing when reviewing the scores. Mydog scores have always been iffy, you can tell they are fugged just by looking at the other scores people have submitted. I need to go by guru3d and request a bench from someone in the valley bench thread that has similar specs that mydog has. ::*)


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 4, 2016)

Pretty sure he's under phase or LN2 and CPU clocks not at 3.0GHz.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2016)

Pretty sure I will do some OC tomorrow again....


----------



## PP Mguire (Jan 7, 2016)

Saturday and Sunday it's going below freezing here. *rubs hands together* aw yissss.


----------



## Ascalaphus (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice score guys. I wish I could push my GTX 970 G1 as much as I have seen on this thread.


----------



## Tanner Helton (Jan 26, 2016)

CPU: Intel 5820K 6 cores @ 4.2Ghz
GPU: EVGA Titan X Hydro Copper @ 1152Mhz(Base)/1241Mhz(Boost)


----------



## purecain (Feb 11, 2016)

I will be keeping the thread fully updated so post especially if you have a newer architecture... ty you know what, while ive been ill ive lost the ability to edit my own thread... as long as someone does it...


----------



## Vellinious (Feb 11, 2016)

Vellinious

1 x 970 at 1591 / 2032
Score: 3835






2 x 970 at 1581 / 2027
Score: 6500


----------



## sephkeene (Feb 13, 2016)

AMD A10-7850 @4ghz
AMD R9 270x 4G 1030/1400


----------



## tvamos (Feb 13, 2016)

HD 7970 @ 1200/1600, i5-4670 @ 4.2, Win10 64-bit
 
GPU @ stock speed, as I usually run it


----------



## DreamstrikeR (Feb 18, 2016)

5 6500 @ 4.3 custom water loop
NVIDIA GTX 980 not water cool yet
Just starting the overclocking on this set up and this is a good running set up so far.  Been thinking about upgrading to the i7 6700k. After looking at these numbers I may not change anything. Just add the waterblock to the 980 and a few more tweaks.


----------



## MrGenius (Feb 20, 2016)

purecain said:


> I will be keeping the thread fully updated so post especially if you have a newer architecture... ty you know what, while ive been ill ive lost the ability to edit my own thread... as long as someone does it...


First, I hope you're feeling better.

Next, I can't make much sense out of what you're saying there. I do know I've been waiting quite a while to have my latest score added to the list. And I was wondering what the deal was. I'd definitely do it for you...if I could. Is that what you mean? How/why did you lose the ability to edit your own thread? What happened? Is it permanent or temporary? I'm totally confused.


----------



## Locksmith (Mar 6, 2016)

Got another MSI GTX 970


----------



## Lazermonkey (Mar 25, 2016)

Just got this system up and running. Maybe a few tweaks and the numbers will be better.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 25, 2016)

Lazermonkey said:


> View attachment 73279
> 
> Just got this system up and running. Maybe a few tweaks and the numbers will be better.


Yeah you still have a lot more to get out of that 980Ti as that score is behind my 290X so you have loads more performance in her yet.


----------



## Orion7 (Mar 30, 2016)

3570k & GTX 970
Texture filtering : High quality


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 30, 2016)

EVGA GTX 980Ti FTW @ Stock (1404mhz in game boost)
4790K @ 4.5Ghz


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 31, 2016)

MrGenius said:


> First, I hope you're feeling better.
> 
> Next, I can't make much sense out of what you're saying there. I do know I've been waiting quite a while to have my latest score added to the list. And I was wondering what the deal was. I'd definitely do it for you...if I could. Is that what you mean? How/why did you lose the ability to edit your own thread? What happened? Is it permanent or temporary? I'm totally confused.


It seems there were changes to the back end of the forum and OP's can no longer edit their own threads after a certain time.
@Wizzard needs to be contacted to make changes.


----------



## ji12 (Apr 8, 2016)

EVGA 780ti Classified
Everything at stock. Both cards boost to 1202 max. Not using any OC other than boost settings.


----------



## MrGenius (May 2, 2016)

I was going to start this thread over as a Part 2 too. Like I did with the Heaven scores thread. But on second thought...no. This thing's a mess. And no offense to the OP, but it was never done right to begin with IMO. The rules are too vague. The 4x AA thing makes no sense. The list is just plain sloppy and confusing. This can all be done much better. So...

It's time for a redo! Start this game over from scratch and make it better this time. More precise and sensible rules. Cleaner scores tables. And whatever else I can do to improve upon it, and make it more like the Heaven scores thread(s).

Consider this an unofficial announcement. The Valley scores thread is making a comeback.

*The ALL NEW Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0 Scores thread is coming soon to a Graphics Cards Forum near you!*



EDIT: Oh...it's ON. Bring it!


----------



## daddski (Sep 18, 2016)

best of 3 with my new 1060 ASUS Turbo Card. Now I need to save pennies for a new processor and motherboard/ ram


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

daddski said:


> best of 3 with my new 1060 ASUS Turbo Card.



What does it do at 8xAA at Extreme HD Preset?
I'm curious, since I've seen the score of a RX480 and that was almost 2000 at these settings.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

If i'm benching it's max settings or bust unless it's impossible to run it at such settings 

Will test my 670... not expecting miracles.


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

Ehhh i think it did pretty darn well.

CPU at 4200mhz RAM at 1608mhz and Hyperthreading on.

I had some issues though my screen went blank and came back, no driver crash or anything but it caused the minimum FPS reported... i thin kit's a driver bug because i had it happen in CSGO too.

Ignore reported clocks only the memory clock is actually accurate it ran at mostly 1080mhz due to heat.





Here is my 4xMSAA wimps result.


----------



## daddski (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> What does it do at 8xAA at Extreme HD Preset?
> I'm curious, since I've seen the score of a RX480 and that was almost 2000 at these settings.


ill run it now . I chose the 1060 over the 480 for a few reasons on being the cumulitivescores on benchmarks beating out the 480 most of the time and the power issues related to the 480 when compared to the 1060. ill post in a few min for you


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Well if we are using this thread now to post new valley scores:


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

What struck me is how close my 670 scored to a 1060? i think someone needs to rerun the bench on this 1060?



daddski said:


> View attachment 78966
> best of 3 with my new 1060 ASUS Turbo Card. Now I need to save pennies for a new processor and motherboard/ ram


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Ehhh i think it did pretty darn well.
> 
> CPU at 4200mhz RAM at 1608mhz and Hyperthreading on.
> 
> ...



Do you let the fans spin at stock speeds or with a custom fan profile?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Do you let the fans spin at stock speeds or with a custom fan profile?



Custom profile this card is reference, i could run the card at 100% fan speed and push the power limit from 100% though.


----------



## daddski (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> What does it do at 8xAA at Extreme HD Preset?
> I'm curious, since I've seen the score of a RX480 and that was almost 2000 at these settings.



2599 is pretty good considering the rest of my system is 6 years old give or take...


there ya go


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

Updated result i turned all taps on, power limit to max at 122% and fan speed at max... i hit 80c and scored just under a 1200mhz 7970  i'm quite pleased.

clock achieved was 1150mhz.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

daddski said:


> 2599 is pretty good considering the rest of my system is 6 years old give or take...
> 
> 
> there ya go View attachment 78974



Valley is a GPU benchmark and it isn't taxing the CPU much.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 18, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Updated result i turned all taps on, power limit to max at 122% and fan speed at max... i hit 80c and scored just under a 1200mhz 7970  i'm quite pleased.
> 
> clock achieved was 1150mhz.
> 
> View attachment 78975



Will you upgrade your GPU anytime soon?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Will you upgrade your GPU anytime soon?


Don't really know TBH there is no game i have right now that this thing can't crunch, i'm only at 1080P 75hz.


----------



## daddski (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Valley is a GPU benchmark and it isn't taxing the CPU much.


should be except it does lol... My system
I-7 1st gen 930
16 gigs ddr 3 with timings 8.8.8.24 tracer ram
x58 extreme motherboard
750 watt psu
gtx1060 6 gig asus turbo
1 and 3 tbhdd with the 1 tb being a hybrid
other stuff
Anyone using newer I-7's especially 4700 series or newer get much higher scores using the same video card so while Valley is for graphics it must be taxing the rest of the system as well..?


----------



## Recon-UK (Sep 18, 2016)

Just OC your CPU, my XEON is the same almost generation of CPU but at 32nm process, you won't need another CPU for a 1060 if you overclock it.

Can easily get 3.5ghz out of it minimum.


----------



## RealNeil (Sep 18, 2016)

At stock with two dissimilar GTX-980Ti cards. (one much faster than the other)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 18, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Well if we are using this thread now to post new valley scores:



No, we're not. It is not being updated, and purecain has not been seen in half a year. 

All people are going to do is make a messy endless run-on of people posting their scores and nobody tracking and organizing it on the front page.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 18, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> All people are going to do is make a messy endless run-on of people posting their scores and nobody tracking and organizing it on the front page.



I wish @W1zzard could implement some sort of automatic thing in such threads where you must input the score and basic CPU and GPU speeds/type when posting, so the first post automatically creates a table with data.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 18, 2016)

Here is what my old crap can do. CPU i7 920 @ 4,37 GHz and two GTX 970 in sli can max boost to 1500 mhz on GPU and 7700 MHz on memory, not the bedst overclocking gpu´s but desent when considered that my cards are based on reference desing but with zotac own cooler.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 18, 2016)

RealNeil said:


> Here is at stock, but with AA turned down from 8X to 4X.
> Score is a little better.
> 
> View attachment 78979



Oh i think you made an error. This threads is for valley and not heaven benchmark.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 19, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> I wish @W1zzard could implement some sort of automatic thing in such threads where you must input the score and basic CPU and GPU speeds/type when posting, so the first post automatically creates a table with data.



You said it brother. I'm going to report this thread to have it closed like the other Valley thread was when there was no one to update it.


----------

